#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Карма – для вас вопрос веры?

## Надежда Аникина

Хочу задать такой вопрос: для вас лично то, что карма существует это вопрос веры, потому что так написано в книгах? Если это так, в чем мы отличаемся например, от верящих в Доктрину Искупления Христом? По одной жизни, конечно, мы можем что-то проследить и «подогнать под ответ», но при желании по этой же одной жизни можно и доказать, что кармы нет… Видеть кармические связи в глубь веков вряд ли кто способен. Вот и получается :карма – это вера? Или не так? Каковы доказательства существования кармы, если они есть?

----------


## Eternal Jew

Странно, а мне всегда казалось, что с законом причины и следствия (и с доказательствами его существования и его действенности) знакомы даже дети:  :Smilie: 




> А ведь, кажется, так просто запомнить, что, например, раскаленной докрасна кочергой можно обжечься, если будешь держать ее в руках слишком долго; что если ОЧЕНЬ глубоко порезать палец ножом, из этого пальца, как правило, пойдет кровь, и так далее и тому подобное.
> 
> И уж Алиса-то отлично помнила, что если выпьешь слишком много из бутылки, на которой нарисованы череп и кости и написано "Яд!", то почти наверняка тебе не поздоровится (то есть состояние твоего здоровья может ухудшиться).
> 
> Льюис Кэрролл. Алиса в стране чудес

----------

Bob (26.03.2012), Faadi (26.03.2012), Буль (26.03.2012), Слава Эркин (27.03.2012), Фил (26.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.03.2012)

----------


## Надежда Аникина

Это да, но Закон кармы подразумевает много "И т.д и т.п." которыых нам не видно.. Кочергу я вижу, но из этого не проистекает, что убийца будет убит. Или просто верю в это.

----------


## Eternal Jew

А почему бы Вам не поискать ответа в более компетентных источниках - например, в трудах буддийских Учителей, а не на форуме? Поверьте, практически в каждой книге из списка обсуждению этого вопроса уделено достаточное внимание.

----------

Буль (26.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (26.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.03.2012)

----------


## Надежда Аникина

Обязательно посмотрю, что дали. Просто если я точно знаю, что, например, кошки есть, я в паре предложений докажу и пятилетнему малышу... Но пока (не здесь, а вообще), кроме вопросов: Ты глупая, что ли? ответов не поступало. А потому что их и нет у самого обзывающегося, а есть ВЕРА. Вера и у меня есть...

----------

Уэф (26.03.2012)

----------


## Бо

Карму нельзя доказать однозначно. Все доказательства кармы опираются на веру или авторитетные писания. Все взаимосвязи невозможно проследить, система слишком сложна. Вам могут сказать, что Будда может все видеть, но это опять же вопрос веры.

----------

Aion (26.03.2012), Alex (26.03.2012), Lungrig (26.03.2012), Raudex (26.03.2012), Леонид Ш (29.03.2012), Уэф (26.03.2012)

----------


## Zom

Механизм каммы - это вопрос веры. Но в этом нет ничего ненормального. Вера - очень нужное психологическое качество. Не менее важное, чем мудрость.

Каждый человек ежедневно использует качество веры в самых разных жизненных ситуациях. Например, элементарно, когда спрашивает у прохожего который час...

----------

Aion (26.03.2012), Al Tolstykh (26.03.2012), Bob (26.03.2012), Raudex (26.03.2012), Tong Po (28.03.2012), Фил (26.03.2012)

----------


## Надежда Аникина

Ум всегда себе докажет, что ему хочется доказать. - сказал один мой друг.

----------


## Надежда Аникина

Знаю случай, когда знакомый ставший в 20 с небольшим глубоким инвалидом , попав под поезд, обратился к эстрасенсу,и тот "увидел", что он в одной из жизней зарубил семью своего слуги. В общем-то, что-то подобное, что КТО-ТО видит, является доказательством. Но экстрасенсов я не уважаю, они могут как лгать, так и ошибаться, а встретить по настоящему Высокого Учителя, наверно, мало кому посчастливится. Кто и вправду видит и скажет: КАРМА ЕСТЬ, Я ЭТО ЗНАЮ.

----------


## Ersh

> Это да, но Закон кармы подразумевает много "И т.д и т.п." которыых нам не видно.. Кочергу я вижу, но из этого не проистекает, что убийца будет убит. Или просто верю в это.


Да не про это закон кармы. Закон кармы про то, что если задумаешь плохое, сделаешь плохое - е Освобождение от страданий откладывается на длительный срок. Все ж очень просто - пьешь, воруеш, лжешь, убиваешь - дальше от простой, чистой жизни, ведущей к просветлению.
А перерождения в жалких земляных червяков - лишь частный случай этого закона. Почему бы не верить, если верно исходное?

----------

Aion (26.03.2012), Tong Po (28.03.2012), Надежда Аникина (26.03.2012), Оскольд (28.03.2012), Ринчен Намгьял (26.03.2012), Фил (26.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.03.2012)

----------


## Надежда Аникина

Да, что Вы сказали - не вопрос веры. Мы ежедневно видим тех, кто пьет и они очевидно удаляются от Просветления. И тех, кто стремится к доброму, и они даже внешне сияют, и иногда им открываются Духовные Дары.

----------


## Ersh

> Да, что Вы сказали - не вопрос веры. Мы ежедневно видим тех, кто пьет и они очевидно удаляются от Просветления. И тех, кто стремится к доброму, и они даже внешне сияют, и иногда им открываются Духовные Дары.


А если они еще и практикуют Дхарму Будды, то дары им открываются гарантированно))

----------

Aion (26.03.2012), Сауди (26.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.03.2012)

----------


## Надежда Аникина

Тогда почему ИМ? :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

> Тогда почему ИМ?


и им тоже

----------


## Буль

Вера – для вас вопрос кармы?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Bob (26.03.2012), Eternal Jew (26.03.2012), Zom (26.03.2012), Алексей Е (26.03.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (26.03.2012), Нико (26.03.2012), Ринчен Намгьял (26.03.2012), Сауди (26.03.2012), Фил (26.03.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Обязательно посмотрю, что дали. Просто если я точно знаю, что, например, кошки есть, я в паре предложений докажу и пятилетнему малышу... Но пока (не здесь, а вообще), кроме вопросов: Ты глупая, что ли? ответов не поступало. А потому что их и нет у самого обзывающегося, а есть ВЕРА. Вера и у меня есть...


А зачем Вам что-то кому-то доказывать?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Вера – для вас вопрос кармы?


"...к карме" я бы сказал  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Хочу задать такой вопрос: для вас лично то, что карма существует это вопрос веры, потому что так написано в книгах? Если это так, в чем мы отличаемся например, от верящих в Доктрину Искупления Христом? По одной жизни, конечно, мы можем что-то проследить и «подогнать под ответ», но при желании по этой же одной жизни можно и доказать, что кармы нет… Видеть кармические связи в глубь веков вряд ли кто способен. Вот и получается :карма – это вера? Или не так? Каковы доказательства существования кармы, если они есть?


Видеть кармические связи в глубь веков способен Будда. Что касается нашей обычной жизни, просто понаблюдайте: из яблочного семечка не может вырасти капуста, а только яблоня, и т.д. Так же и с нашими поступками. Однородное порождает однородное. Это называют "причинно-следственной взаимосвязью". Т.е. "кармой".

----------

Фил (26.03.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Хочу задать такой вопрос: для вас лично то, что карма существует это вопрос веры, потому что так написано в книгах?


И веры, и логики, и интуиции, и инсайта. 
Но Будда говорил, что не стоит акцентировать внимание на этом вопросе, поскольку, независимо от того, существует закон каммы или нет - при правильной практике не прогадаете в любом случае.

----------

Aion (26.03.2012), Алексей Е (26.03.2012), Уэф (26.03.2012), Фил (26.03.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> много "И т.д и т.п." которыых нам не видно.. Кочергу я вижу, но из этого не проистекает, что убийца будет убит.


Звучит логично... Но не переживайте:

Способность отслеживать кармические хитросплетения приходит с развитием ясности*. 
Ясность развивается и приходит с правильной буддийской практикой. 

Другого способа ее возникновения нет.

Нюансик: когда Вы достигнете такого уровня, что будете предвидеть прошлое и будущее (чего я Вам искренне желаю),  :Smilie:  наличие необходимости "доказать чего-либо" исчезнет у Вас сама по себе. И с этим прискорбным фактом придется смириться.  :Smilie: 

________________________

* Под термином "ясность" я подразумеваю способность видеть причины происходящего и его последствия, а отнюдь не результаты гадания на картах Таро, изготовление на заказ посевных гороскопов и астропрогнозов "совместимости в браке" при помощи компьютерной программы ZET или высокоразвитую способность к постановке заочных диагнозов по интернету.  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (26.03.2012)

----------


## Поляков

> Каждый человек ежедневно использует качество веры в самых разных жизненных ситуациях. Например, элементарно, когда спрашивает у прохожего который час...


Вы путаете веру и доверие. Доверие к прохожему, ответ которого может быть проверен на месте, никак не тождественно вере в волшебное.

----------

Леонид Ш (29.03.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Вы путаете веру и доверие. Доверие к прохожему, ответ которого может быть проверен на месте, никак не тождественно вере в волшебное. Вы путаете веру и доверие.


Психологически это одно и то же качество ума. Как, например, усердие или сосредоточение. Короче говоря - умение довериться информации, хотя она не подтверждена вами лично. Как именно и когда именно вы собираетесь её проверять - это не важно.

----------

Aion (26.03.2012)

----------


## Надежда Аникина

А зачем Вам что-то кому-то доказывать?

Себе...Иначе это фанатизм.

----------


## Надежда Аникина

Про часы...Если я иду на важную встречу, я с вечера сверю часы по радио, и утром проверю. А не буду доверяться прохожему. :Smilie:  Может, у него часы отстают. Карма - "важная встреча".

----------


## Нико

Карма -- есть просто закон бытия. Нужно следить за ней, пока не просветлишься.

----------


## Поляков

> Психологически это одно и то же


Нет, для веры нужно внутренняя убежденность, а доказательства не обязательны. 

Кстати, подобный подход в нивелировании разницы между верой в волшебное и доверии к вещам, находящихся в компетенции человеческого познания, демонстрируют Свидели Иеговы: они сразу не предлагают поверить в говорящую змею, а начинают с вопросов типа "Верите ли вы в добро?"

----------

Леонид Ш (29.03.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> ... начинают с вопросов типа "Верите ли вы в добро?"


Хороший ответ, который я использую в таком случае: "нет!"  :Smilie: 

Это уже вводит "свидетеля" в некий ступор, плюс - добавляет ему неуемное желание доказать обратное. 
Тогда я спрашиваю: "Доказательства из авторитетных иудейских источников принимаются?" - Радостно кивают: "да-да, конечно же!" (типа: "сейчас мы, голубчик, продемонстрируем твою профанирующую невежественность!").

Тогда читаю им из Губермана:




> Влияли слова Моисея на встречного,
> Разумное с добрым и вечное сея,
> И в пользу разумного, доброго, вечного
> Не верила только жена Моисея.


... после чего вежливо прощаюсь и иду дальше.

----------

Фил (26.03.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

> Хочу задать такой вопрос: для вас лично то, что карма существует это вопрос веры, потому что так написано в книгах?


да, это вопрос веры. научно карма не доказана\не опровергнута. а то, что не может быть научно ни доказано, ни опровергнуто - не является научным.




> Если это так, в чем мы отличаемся например, от верящих в Доктрину Искупления Христом?


если порассуждать немного, то есть такая классификация явлений на очевидные, скрытые и очень скрытые. очевидные мы все воспринимаем напрямую, скрытые воспринимаем посредством логики, а очень скрытые - те, которые невозможно познать при помощи логики - мы познаем, опираясь на авторитетное свидетельство. так вот, Будда, давал учение как про скрытые, так и про очень скрытые явления. например, он учил про такие скрытые явления, как непостоянство, пустотность и т.д. их мы можем постичь посредством логики - т.е. сами можем проверить и убедиться. убедившись в этих явлениях - в том, что Будда не обманывал, уча этим скрытым явлениям, у нас возникает доверие\вера всем словам Будды. и на основе этого доверия\веры мы полагаемся на слова Будды, принимая, что те очень скрытые явления, о которых он говорил и которые мы не можем постичь логикой, также являются истиной.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.03.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Нет, для веры нужно внутренняя убежденность, а доказательства не обязательны.


Ещё раз повторюсь, вера, как голое психическое качество - это способность принять как достоверную ту или иную информацию, которую ты сейчас не можешь подтвердить. Если это качество слабое - то такая способность будет у тебя ограничена. Тебе нужны будут какие-то доказательства, объяснения, аргументы и прочее десятое. Если оно сильное - то всего этого не понадобится, и ты примешь информацию как действительную без этого доп. багажа.

Я сейчас не говорю о том, плохо это или хорошо и так далее. Это уже второстепенное. Я говорю о самом психическом качестве, о таковой функции сознания.

----------


## Поляков

> голое психическое качество - это способность принять как достоверную ту или иную информацию


Это очень упрощенно. Вера сложное комплексное явление, а не только "способность принять как достоверную ту или иную информацию". Если пользоваться вашим определением, то должны быть люди ,которые верят абсолютно во все (если это качество сильное), и которые не верят совершенно ни во что (у кого качество слабое).

----------

Леонид Ш (29.03.2012)

----------


## Фил

> да, это вопрос веры. научно карма не доказана\не опровергнута. а то, что не может быть научно ни доказано, ни опровергнуто - не является научным.


 Вот с этим вопрос. Карма не может быть доказана/опровергнута сейчас, а теоретически очень даже может быть. А научная теория необязательно должна быть на данный момент доказана/опровергнута.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.03.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

> Вот с этим вопрос. Карма не может быть доказана/опровергнута сейчас, а теоретически очень даже может быть. А научная теория необязательно должна быть на данный момент доказана/опровергнута.


научная теория должна быть фальсифицируемой. вот, например, пустотность - вполне себе может быть научной теорией. поскольку понятно, каким образом можно методологически ее опровергнуть: просто предъявите нечто самосущее. как только самосущее будет предъявлено - "теория" пустотности будет опровергнута.

а чем вы сможете методологически опровергнуть карму? если приведете теоретически методологию такого опровержения - то да, можно признавать теорию научной. если нет - то нет.

----------


## Zom

> Это очень упрощенно. Вера сложное комплексное явление, а не только "способность принять как достоверную ту или иную информацию".


А я и говорю про веру как психологическое качество. Если брать более комплексно - как некий культурный феномен - то тогда сюда ещё нужно добавить привязанность к определённым воззрениям. Когда говорят про "религиозную веру" не как качество, а как некое массовое явление, то подразумевают ещё некий набор философских идей, помимо самого качества веры.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> а чем вы сможете методологически опровергнуть карму? если приведете теоретически методологию такого опровержения - то да, можно признавать теорию научной. если нет - то нет.


Увидеть карму (что будда в состоянии сделать). Если окажется, что она функционирует не так, как описано, теория будет опровергнута, в противном случае —подтверждена.

----------

Артем Тараненко (27.03.2012), Фил (26.03.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Увидеть карму (что будда в состоянии сделать). Если окажется, что она функционирует не так, как описано, теория будет опровергнута, в противном случае —подтверждена.


 Вот Пампкин мне так и сказал, достигнуть уровня прямого видения и собственно посмотреть оттуда, работает или нет. Теоретически это сделать можно, в отличие от религий построенных на слепой вере, где этого теоретически сделать нельзя.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.03.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

> Увидеть карму (что будда в состоянии сделать). Если окажется, что она функционирует не так, как описано, теория будет опровергнута, в противном случае —подтверждена.


нет, тут нужно подтверждение от третьего лица, а не от первого. т.е. нужны факты, а не личное переживание(которое не верифицируемо для других). но, насколько я понимаю, Уоллес как раз данной проблематикой занимается - т.е. обосновывает, что доказательства от первого лица также могут быть научны.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Увидеть карму (что будда в состоянии сделать).


А как она выглядит? Это тоже должно быть в составе теории, а то мало ли что...

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Каковы доказательства существования кармы, если они есть?


 Будда дает такое определение кармы: _ "О бхиккху, это намерение (четана), я называю кармой. Создав намерение, действуют телом, речью и умом"_. Таким образом, доказательства в нас самих. Каждый может отследить у себя некую деятельность ума, выраженную в намерениях, направляющих ум в хороших, плохих и нейтральных делах. Также не составляет труда понять, что доброе дело принесёт добрые последствия, а плохое - плохие, и не потому, что есть некая внешняя сила, называемая кармой, а потому что это достояние собственной природы этих дел, их собственный закон. И вот пока у нас нет определенного понимания, жизненного опыта и видения того, что такое карма, о которой говорил Будда, некоторая вера в работоспособность механизма её действия все же требуется, особенно когда мы говорим о плодах кармы.

----------

Bob (26.03.2012), Joy (26.03.2012), Lungrig (26.03.2012), Федор Ф (26.03.2012), Фил (26.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.03.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> нет, тут нужно подтверждение от третьего лица, а не от первого. т.е. нужны факты, а не личное переживание(которое не верифицируемо для других). но, насколько я понимаю, Уоллес как раз данной проблематикой занимается - т.е. обосновывает, что доказательства от первого лица также могут быть научны.


Значит, нужно собрать трёх будд, чтобы каждый из них проверил.

----------

Wyrd (26.03.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

> Значит, нужно собрать трёх будд, чтобы каждый из них проверил.


 :Smilie:  боюсь, от этого теория кармы не станет более научной.

----------


## Топпер

> Хочу задать такой вопрос: для вас лично то, что карма существует это вопрос веры, потому что так написано в книгах? Если это так, в чем мы отличаемся например, от верящих в Доктрину Искупления Христом? По одной жизни, конечно, мы можем что-то проследить и «подогнать под ответ», но при желании по этой же одной жизни можно и доказать, что кармы нет… Видеть кармические связи в глубь веков вряд ли кто способен. Вот и получается :карма – это вера? Или не так? Каковы доказательства существования кармы, если они есть?


Мы отличаемся более здравым подходом. Я об этом на своих занятиях всем новичкам рассказываю.

У любого человека, для объяснения событий в жизни есть всего три варианта:

1. События происходят случайно.
2. События происходят по воле бога
3. События происходят в силу обусловленности причинами и условиями.

Материалисты исходят из первого варианта, в виду недоказуемости каммы. Верующие - из второго варианта (индуисты верящие в камму относятся сюда же, т.к. у них источник закона каммы - бог). Буддисты из третьего.

Буддисты самые умные. Почему это так? По одной простой причине: если всё происходит случайно. Тогда освобождение (Ниббана, мокша, царствие божие и т.д.) достигается случайно. *Соответственно Путь практики не имеет смысла.*

Теисты считают, что всё происходит по воле бога (с варианциями в разных религиях). В этом случае законы спасения зависят от бога. Он их источник и творец. Он же, по своей прихоти, может поменять эти законы (как например бог создавал и изгонял людей из рая, потом хотел всех погубить потопом и т.д.). Если бог по своему желанию может поменять законы освобождения, например, объявить грех - праведностью и наоборот, *тогда Путь к освобождению не имеет смысла*, т.к. происходит, в конечном итоге по желанию бога.

Буддисты считают, что Путь к Ниббане зависит от причин и условий, которые поменяться не могут.  И именно* такой Путь имеет смысл*, ибо Освобождение зависит от нас и от наших личных усилий.

273. Лучший из путей – восьмеричный, лучшая из истин – четыре слова;
Лучшая из дхамм – уничтожение страстей; лучший из двуногих – тот, кто прозорлив.

274. Вот путь, и нет другого для очищения зрения.
Следуйте по нему, и Мара будет в замешательстве.

----------

Bob (27.03.2012), Ittosai (27.03.2012), Алевлад (27.03.2012), Алексей Е (27.03.2012), Сергей Хос (27.03.2012), Слава Эркин (27.03.2012), Фил (27.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.03.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> боюсь, от этого теория кармы не станет более научной.


Ну а на каком основании теория признаётся научной? При наличии инструмента наблюдения причинно-следственных связей (сознания будды) теория кармы фальсифицируется, проверяется (вне зависимости от того, кто использует инструмент, т.е. становится буддой), позволяет предсказывать результаты. Что там ещё осталось?

----------

Фил (27.03.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну а на каком основании теория признаётся научной? При наличии инструмента наблюдения причинно-следственных связей (сознания будды) теория кармы фальсифицируется, проверяется (вне зависимости от того, кто использует инструмент, т.е. становится буддой), позволяет предсказывать результаты. Что там ещё осталось?


Сам инструмент наблюдения, сознание будды, не фальсифицируется, то есть не подлежит объективной проверке.
Признавать или не признавать буддство Будды - вопрос веры.

----------

Lungrig (27.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.03.2012)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Хочу задать такой вопрос: для вас лично то, что карма существует это вопрос веры, потому что так написано в книгах? Если это так, в чем мы отличаемся например, от верящих в Доктрину Искупления Христом? По одной жизни, конечно, мы можем что-то проследить и «подогнать под ответ», но при желании по этой же одной жизни можно и доказать, что кармы нет… Видеть кармические связи в глубь веков вряд ли кто способен. Вот и получается :карма – это вера? Или не так? Каковы доказательства существования кармы, если они есть?


Нет. Карма следствие бессамостности. Бессамостность выводится из исследования реальности. Исследовав реальность, не находят в существующем ничего самостного, утверждая таким образом причинность всего сущего (Карму).

----------

Фил (27.03.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

> Сам инструмент наблюдения, сознание будды, не фальсифицируется, то есть не подлежит объективной проверке.
> Признавать или не признавать буддство Будды - вопрос веры.


вот если найти способ объективно верифицировать сознание будды, то тогда, вероятно, можно будет научно доказать и карму.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.03.2012)

----------


## Нико

> вот если найти способ объективно верифицировать сознание будды, то тогда, вероятно, можно будет научно доказать и карму.


В который раз хочу привести тут четырёхчастное обоснование, которое часто излагает Его Святейшество Далай-лама:

1) Подлинные переживания, рождённые личной практикой
2) Основаны на подлинных инструкциях Учителя
3) А те основаны на подлинных комментариях к Слову Будды, полученных Учителем
4) А те основаны на Слове Будды.

Так доказывается подлинность Будды и его учений.

И, как говорили Нагарджуна и Цонкапа, если практикующий убеждается на своём опыте в подлинности одного Учения Будды (пустота и взаимозависимость), из этого может сделать вывод, что так же подлинны и другие, менее проверяемые, его учения.

----------

Lion Miller (28.03.2012), Lungrig (27.03.2012), Сергей Хос (27.03.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

> В который раз хочу привести тут четырёхчастное обоснование, которое часто излагает Его Святейшество Далай-лама


это имеет значение только для нас - буддистов. и то... упремся в то, что одна группа лиц признает словом Будды только эти тексты, а другая группа лиц еще и другие. к науке это отношения не имеет

----------

Фил (27.03.2012)

----------


## Надежда Аникина

> это имеет значение только для нас - буддистов. и то... упремся в то, что одна группа лиц признает словом Будды только эти тексты, а другая группа лиц еще и другие. к науке это отношения не имеет


Только наука потребует доказать, что три человека "достигших состояния будд" и свидетельствующие о карме, таковыми являются.  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Только наука потребует доказать, что три человека "достигших состояния будд" и свидетельствующие о карме, таковыми являются.


У науки своя область применения. Наука занимается миром и сотворением мира. Буддизм занимается спасением от мира.

----------

Wyrd (28.03.2012), Алексей Е (28.03.2012), Федор Ф (28.03.2012)

----------


## Пилигрим

ИМХО, закон кармы, вполне научен. Не припомню что бы наука утверждала, что следствие может возникнуть беспричинно, что при наличии достаточного набора причин и условий следствие может не возникнуть.

----------

Алексей Е (28.03.2012), Фил (28.03.2012)

----------


## Фил

> У науки своя область применения. Наука занимается миром и сотворением мира. Буддизм занимается спасением от мира.


Бханте, тем не менее мощный научный теоретический инструментарий, на мой дилетантский взгляд, вполне может быть применен и к буддизму в том числе (в отличие от других религий, где его тоже можно применить 1 раз, чтобы показать их анти-научность)

----------


## Нико

> Только наука потребует доказать, что три человека "достигших состояния будд" и свидетельствующие о карме, таковыми являются.


Наука ещё не доросла до этого. Расти и расти надо ))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

Вообще-то для научного обоснования буддийской теории кармы необходимы методы научного наблюдения миров прет, асуров, и т.д. И желательно еще инструментальное измерение параметров потока индивидуального ума, пребывающего в бардо: скорость, вектор направления движения и проч.
Вот тогда можно будет говорить о научном доказательстве.
А так - вера авторитетному свидетельству.

----------

Lion Miller (29.03.2012), Lungrig (28.03.2012), Wyrd (28.03.2012), Федор Ф (28.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.03.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Вопрос кармы также понимается через логику. Если Будда прав в основном то он также прав во второстепенном. Не может быть так что прав в основном и ошибаться в деталях. Это конечно примерная логика, но не явное все равно доказывается опосредованно.

----------


## Топпер

> Вопрос кармы также понимается через логику. Если Будда прав в основном то он также прав во второстепенном. Не может быть так что прав в основном и ошибаться в деталях. Это конечно примерная логика, но не явное все равно доказывается опосредованно.


Вот это как раз не есть логика, а является богословием. Вы строите тезис на религиозном, непроверяемом допущении: что Будда прав в основном. Но данный тезис не очевиден для небуддистов. Мы же, буддисты принимаем его на веру.

----------

Леонид Ш (29.03.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не может быть так что прав в основном и ошибаться в деталях.


Почему?

----------

Леонид Ш (29.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.03.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Вот это как раз не есть логика, а является богословием. Вы строите тезис на религиозном, непроверяемом допущении: что Будда прав в основном. Но данный тезис не очевиден для небуддистов. Мы же, буддисты принимаем его на веру.


То что Будда прав в основном это проверяемо через логику. Есть страдание, источник и т.д. Основное проверяется логикой.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Почему?


Основное это как корень дерева из которого не может вырасти петрушка. Все что вырастает это относится к корню дерева. То есть если корень верный то все остальное тоже верное.

----------


## Топпер

> То что Будда прав в основном это проверяемо через логику. Есть страдание, источник и т.д. Основное проверяется логикой.


Первые две Благородные Истины - да. Но вторые две напрямую увиденны быть не могут. Через логику - также.

Буддийская логика вообще очень шаткая штука. Она смотрится красиво пока работает в поле своих собственных допущений. Но стоит подвергнуть сомнению изначальные тезисы, как весь прекрасный замок оказывается построенным на песке религиозных допущений.

Конечно такая логика - это лучше, чем логика теистов. У тех и вовсе замок из непонятной субстанции построен. Но для дискуссий с материалистом, буддийская логика слабовата. Всё-таки мы оперируем в плоскости религиозной веры.

----------

Lungrig (28.03.2012), Леонид Ш (29.03.2012), Сергей Хос (28.03.2012), Фил (28.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.03.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Да нет. Буддийская логика никак не слабовата и не является шаткой штукой. Это большое заблуждение. Буддийская логика опирается на верные доводы, которые нельзя опровергнуть. Если допустим кто-то не принимает этих доводов, то он не понимает ничего говорится.

----------


## Топпер

> Да нет. Буддийская логика никак не слабовата и не является шаткой штукой. Это большое заблуждение. Буддийская логика опирается на верные доводы, которые нельзя опровергнуть. Если допустим кто-то не принимает этих доводов, то он не понимает ничего говорится.


я раньше тоже считал также, как вы. Пока изучал воззрения буддийских школ. Но потом, увы, пришёл к иным выводам.
Собственно говоря на форуме вы можете и сами увидеть, что эта логика не помогла никому в спорах.

----------

Lungrig (28.03.2012), Осетров (19.04.2012), Фил (28.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.03.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

То что вы считали раньше или позже тут совершенно не причем.

----------


## Топпер

> То что вы считали раньше или позже тут совершенно не причем.


я просто сослался на свой опыт. Вы, по видимому, просто не дошли ещё до стадии критического осмысления этой логики.

----------


## Кунсанг

> я просто сослался на свой опыт. Вы, по видимому, просто не дошли ещё до стадии критического этой логики.


Ну конечно же. Я еще не дошел до стадии критического верной логики.

----------


## Топпер

Тогда у вас впереди ещё много открытий.  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг

Думаю что вас ждет не меньше открытий.

----------


## Топпер

> Думаю что вас ждет не меньше открытий.


Я почти каждый день для себя что-то новое в Дхамме открываю.  Очень увлекательное дело.

----------

Bob (28.03.2012), Zom (28.03.2012), Федор Ф (01.04.2012)

----------


## Нико

> я раньше тоже считал также, как вы. Пока изучал воззрения буддийских школ. Но потом, увы, пришёл к иным выводам.
> Собственно говоря на форуме вы можете и сами увидеть, что эта логика не помогла никому в спорах.


Да, согласна, на форуме все всегда остаются при своём первоначальном мнении. Спорить бессмысленно. Но я как-то люблю на логику опираться. Другое для меня не работает.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Да, согласна, на форуме все всегда остаются при своём первоначальном мнении. Спорить бессмысленно. Но я как-то люблю на логику опираться. Другое для меня не работает.


Просто нужно помнить, что логика всегда в основе опирается на религиозные аксиомы. К примеру, положение о безначальности самсары и конечности это просто допущение, такое же как и допущение о существовании трансцендентного Бога-творца. И оба эти допущения одинаково «логичны» (т.е. приемлимы) для сторонников соответствующих учений и нелогичны для противников.

----------


## Нико

> Просто нужно помнить, что логика всегда в основе опирается на религиозные аксиомы. К примеру, положение о безначальности самсары и конечности это просто допущение, такое же как и допущение о существовании трансцендентного Бога-творца. И оба эти допущения одинаково «логичны» (т.е. приемлимы) для сторонников соответствующих учений и нелогичны для противников.


Наверное, напишу скоро книгу "Отчего вы не христианин". )))С логикой в этой системе всё спорно. С верой -- нормально. Религиозные аксиомы -- это не про буддизм. Нужно больше изучать философию, чтобы понять это.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.03.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Да, согласна, на форуме все всегда остаются при своём первоначальном мнении. Спорить бессмысленно. Но я как-то люблю на логику опираться. Другое для меня не работает.


Логика, сама по себе, штука отличная. Но это - только инструмент. Вот в чём проблема. А у нас многие, прочитав Дхармакирти или Нагарджуну, начинают возводить её в абсолют. А между тем, буддийская логика строится на фундаменте буддийских тезисов и допущений. В случае, когда сами эти допущения и тезисы будут поставлены под сомнения, логика не поможет.



> Религиозные аксиомы -- это не про буддизм. Нужно больше изучать философию, чтобы понять это


Про буддизм в том числе.
Ни закон каммы, ни перерождения, ни наличие Ниббаны, ни просветление Будды, логикой вывести не получится.
Максимум, что здесь можно сделать, это выдвинуть некоторые первоначальные тезисы, и оперируя с ними, придти к определённому результату.

----------

Lungrig (28.03.2012), Zom (28.03.2012), Джнянаваджра (29.03.2012), Леонид Ш (29.03.2012), Сергей Хос (28.03.2012), Федор Ф (01.04.2012), Фил (28.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.03.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да нет. Буддийская логика никак не слабовата и не является шаткой штукой. Это большое заблуждение. Буддийская логика опирается на верные доводы, которые нельзя опровергнуть. Если допустим кто-то не принимает этих доводов, то он не понимает ничего говорится.


Логика предназначена исключительно для осмысления наблюдаемого.
Когда вы применяете ее к осмыслению метафизических объектов (тех, которые в принципе не являются для вас лично сферой непосредственно наблюдаемого), вы можете использовать логику с целью оценить степень возможной достоверности сообщений тех, кто утверждает, что сам наблюдал эти объекты.
Но прежде чем приступить к такой логической оценке, вы должны ПОВЕРИТЬ, что сообщаемое вам истинно.
Метафизические факты непременно принимаются на веру, и никакая логика не может их доказать.
Можно лишь вынести суждение, типа: "Ну да, выглядит это логично, наверное, так оно и есть". Но это не доказательство.

----------

Джнянаваджра (29.03.2012), Леонид Ш (29.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.03.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Логика, сама по себе, штука отличная. Но это - только инструмент. Вот в чём проблема. А у нас многие, прочитав Дхармакирти или Нагарджуну, начинают возводить её в абсолют. А между тем, буддийская логика строится на фундаменте буддийских тезисов и допущений. В случае, когда сами эти допущения и тезисы будут поставлены под сомнения, логика не поможет.
> 
> Про буддизм в том числе.
> Ни закон каммы, ни перерождения, ни наличие Ниббаны, ни просветление Будды, логикой вывести не получится.
> Максимум, что здесь можно сделать, это выдвинуть некоторые первоначальные тезисы, и оперируя с ними, придти к определённому результату.


Отчасти согласна. Есть моменты в практике, когда логика отпадает как изученный и уже не нужный инструмент. Но до поры до времени -- кстати, это называется "этапы практики через веру", когда ещё нет прямого познания пустоты, логика насущно необходима.

----------


## Топпер

> Но прежде чем приступить к такой логической оценке, вы должны ПОВЕРИТЬ, что сообщаемое вам истинно.
> Метафизические факты непременно принимаются на веру, и никакая логика не может их доказать.
> Можно лишь вынести суждение, типа: "Ну да, выглядит это логично, наверное, так оно и есть". Но это не доказательство.


Либо, при помощи логики, можно выбрать наиболее непротиворечивый вариант из нескольких альтернатив. Что буддисты и делают (при сравнении с теистическими тезисами).

----------

Сергей Хос (28.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.03.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Отчасти согласна. Есть моменты в практике, когда логика отпадает как изученный и уже не нужный инструмент. Но до поры до времени -- кстати, это называется "этапы практики через веру", когда ещё нет прямого познания пустоты, логика насущно необходима.


Вот она и опирается на веру, а не на факты. Сергей выше об этом хорошо сказал.

----------

Леонид Ш (29.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.03.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Можно лишь вынести суждение, типа: "Ну да, выглядит это логично, наверное, так оно и есть". Но это не доказательство.


А что тогда доказательство? Мы не про математику тут говорим. Это, конечно, точная наука, но тоже весьма ограниченная.

----------


## Нико

> Вот она и опирается на веру, а не на факты. Сергей выше об этом хорошо сказал.


На веру в пустоту, основанную на аналитической медитации -- читай, логика. Вера разная бывает. Про слепую тут речи нет.

----------


## Фил

> Но прежде чем приступить к такой логической оценке, вы должны ПОВЕРИТЬ, что сообщаемое вам истинно.


 Насколько я понял, миссия науки "логика" в том, чтобы проверить в теории значение какого-либо результата - будет он истина или ложь. Для этого существуют определенные правила (основные:     
    1) Закон тождества.
    2) Закон непротиворечия.
    3) Закон исключения третьего.
    4) Закон достаточного основания. )

Логика не дает ответа на вопрос, было ли истинно первоначальное условие (аксиома). Во времена Аристотеля полагали, что аксиома - это что бесспорно истинно.

4БИ - они на то и "истины", что на этих 4 аксиомах логически строится весь теоретический аппарат буддизма.
Т.е. в камму верить необязательно, ее можно вывести из 4БИ.

Вот 4БИ, как аксиомы, принять за истины - обязательно, иначе "оттого Вы не буддист!"

----------


## Фил

> Либо, при помощи логики, можно выбрать наиболее непротиворечивый вариант из нескольких альтернатив. Что буддисты и делают (при сравнении с теистическими тезисами).


 Более того, можно даже выбрать вариант с результатом "истина".

----------


## Топпер

> Более того, можно даже выбрать вариант с результатом "истина".


С результатом "истина для данной группы фактов". 
При обнаружении иных фактов, вывод перестанет быть истинным.

----------

Фил (28.03.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> На веру в пустоту, основанную на аналитической медитации -- читай, логика. Вера разная бывает. Про слепую тут речи нет.


Вы можете проиллюстрировать примером или как-то шире раскрыть мысль? Я не очень понял о чём речь.

----------


## Фил

> С результатом "истина для данной группы фактов". 
> При обнаружении иных фактов, вывод перестанет быть истинным.


Конечно! А так всегда!
Но это именно то что нужно!

----------


## Нико

> Вы можете проиллюстрировать примером или как-то шире раскрыть мысль? Я не очень понял о чём речь.


Про три вида веры помню... Ясная, устремлённая и основанная на логических доводах. 

Вот из "Гарвардских лекций" цитата:

С точки зрения пределов бодхичитты, различают четыре ее разновидности:

1) порождение бодхичитты на двух уровнях практики через веру* (*В термине «этапы практики через веру» «вера» означает веру в пустоту (на путях накопления и подготовки) практикующего, который еще не достиг прямого ее постижения. Эти этапы противопоставляются прямому познанию пустоты на пути видения.
По словам Лочо Ринпоче, «уровни практики через веру -- это уровни путей накопления и подготовки, на которых практикующий еще является обычным существом. Их называют практикой через веру, поскольку на них пустота еще не познана напрямую, но познается посредством веры».
Однако «вера» в данном случае не означает слепую веру или слабое понимание, поскольку на этих уровнях практикующие, за исключением разве что тех, кто находится в самом начале пути накопления, уже имеют концептуальное, или логическое, познание пустоты.—Прим. Дж.Хопкинса.) — путях накопления и подготовки;
2) порождение бодхичитты особо чистого помысла на семи нечистых уровнях — первых семи бхуми бодхисаттвы;
3) порождение бодхичитты плода на трех чистых уровнях — восьмом, девятом и десятом бхуми бодхисаттвы;
4) беспрепятственное порождение бодхичитты в состоянии будды.

Поскольку по мере продвижения по пяти путям (включая три уровня пути накопления и т.д.) и десяти уровням бодхисаттвы, где последний начинается с пути видения и захватывает путь медитации, порождение бодхичитты сопровождается различными вспомогательными факторами, насчитывают двадцать две ее разновидности. Рассказывать о них здесь нет необходимости.

----------


## Lungrig

а вот, кстати, пустотность и непостоянство вполне себе логически неопровержимы без религиозных аксиом. предъявите что-нибудь самосущее и постоянное - тогда сможете опровергнуть данные факты.

----------

Нико (28.03.2012), Фил (28.03.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> а вот, кстати, пустотность и непостоянство вполне себе логически неопровержимы без религиозных аксиом. предъявите что-нибудь самосущее и постоянное - тогда сможете опровергнуть данные факты.


Это да. Но концепции Ниббаны это не касается. Она - постоянная и неизменная. И нашему опыту это, как раз таки, противоречит.

----------

Фил (28.03.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Насколько я понял, миссия науки "логика" в том, чтобы проверить в теории значение какого-либо результата - будет он истина или ложь. Для этого существуют определенные правила (основные:     
>     1) Закон тождества.
>     2) Закон непротиворечия.
>     3) Закон исключения третьего.
>     4) Закон достаточного основания. )
> 
> Логика не дает ответа на вопрос, было ли истинно первоначальное условие (аксиома). Во времена Аристотеля полагали, что аксиома - это что бесспорно истинно.
> 
> 4БИ - они на то и "истины", что на этих 4 аксиомах логически строится весь теоретический аппарат буддизма.
> ...


Не знаю, как это коррелируется с вышесказанными 4 аксиомами, но в буддийской логике есть так называемые "му ши", или 4 варианта анализа явлений. Применимо ко всем явлениям, сравнительный анализ между двумя феноменами.
1)Тождество
2) Противоречие
3) Можно найти что-то общее между двумя -- синоним
4) Ни то, ни другое. 
Поправьте, если в последнем пункте я ошиблась.

----------


## Фил

> Это да. Но концепции Ниббаны это не касается. Она - постоянная и неизменная. И нашему опыту это, как раз таки, противоречит.


 Есть такое, но для практики это неважно. Как Стивен Хокинг писал в "Краткой истории Времени", что наличие/отсутствие Бога-творца для понимание функционирование Вселенной не важно.
Хотя это он у Лапласа похоже позаимствовал.

----------

Буль (30.03.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Это да. Но концепции Ниббаны это не касается. Она - постоянная и неизменная. И нашему опыту это, как раз таки, противоречит.


Но она тоже не самосущая. В Прасангике некоторые приравнивают ниббану к абсолютной истине. Есть такая фишка... Пустота пустотна... Меня очень интересовал это момент в своё время. Да, ниббана не зависит от причин и условий сама по себе, но как-то очень хитро объясняется способ её достижения.

----------


## Топпер

> Но она тоже не самосущая. В Прасангике некоторые приравнивают ниббану к абсолютной истине. Есть такая фишка... Пустота пустотна... Меня очень интересовал это момент в своё время. Да, ниббана не зависит от причин и условий сама по себе, но как-то очень хитро объясняется способ её достижения.


Достижение - это процесс вполне зависящий от причин и условий. Восьмеричный Путь - причинно зависим. Но Ниббана - не есть плод этого пути.

----------

Сергей Хос (28.03.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

> Это да. Но концепции Ниббаны это не касается. Она - постоянная и неизменная. И нашему опыту это, как раз таки, противоречит.


и вот тут мы упираемся в схоластический спор о понимании - обладает ли самобытием Нирвана или нет. с т.зр. одной традиции - да, обладает, с т. зр. другой - нет, не обладает. первые опираются на религиозную аксиому, принятую в текстах их традиции; вторые, помимо религиозной аксиомы в текстах их традиции, также на логику, которая не противоречит опыту.

----------


## Топпер

> и вот тут мы упираемся в схоластический спор о понимании - обладает ли самобытием Нирвана или нет. с т.зр. одной традиции - да, обладает, с т. зр. другой - нет, не обладает. первые опираются на религиозную аксиому, принятую в текстах их традиции; вторые, помимо религиозной аксиомы в текстах их традиции, также на логику, которая не противоречит опыту.


Да, тут есть разница. Тем более, что оценивать Ниббану, как непротиворечащую сансарному опыту, - это заниматься гаданием на кофейной гуще. Она, по определению, противоречит сансарному опыту.
Насчёт самобытия Ниббаны - это тоже вопрос сложный. Ибо термины "бытие" или "небытие" более применимы всё-таки к сансаре.

----------

Сергей Хос (28.03.2012), Федор Ф (01.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А что тогда доказательство? Мы не про математику тут говорим. Это, конечно, точная наука, но тоже весьма ограниченная.


Доказательство - это фикция. Вот непротиворечивое суждение действительно возможно. Его-то обычно и принимают за доказательство.
А познание в буддийской логике есть достижение объекта (по определению Дхармакирти).
Но если объект не объективируется (как нирвана, например), то и познавать тут нечего.

И из закона причинности, даже если признать его достоверность, никак прямо не следуют все те сообщения о кармических закономерностях, которые содержатся в буддийском учении (например, что вредоносные мысли приводят к рождению в сильно пересеченной местности). Это чистая метафизика, объект веры. Выглядит логично, но это ничего не доказывает.

----------

Леонид Ш (29.03.2012), Федор Ф (01.04.2012), Фил (28.03.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Доказательство - это фикция. Вот непротиворечивое суждение действительно возможно. Его-то обычно и принимают за доказательство.
> А познание в буддийской логике есть достижение объекта (по определению Дхармакирти).
> Но если объект не объективируется (как нирвана, например), то и познавать тут нечего.
> 
> И из закона причинности, даже если признать его достоверность, никак прямо не следуют все те сообщения о кармических закономерностях, которые содержатся в буддийском учении (например, что вредоносные мысли приводят к рождению в сильно пересеченной местности). Это чистая метафизика, объект веры. Выглядит логично, но это ничего не доказывает.


Ну, наверное, это чисто субъективно. Но я в своей жизни кармические закономерности постоянно отслеживаю. Вроде в здравом уме нахожусь пока
У меня лично доказательств кармы полно )))

----------


## Кунсанг

> Логика предназначена исключительно для осмысления наблюдаемого.
> Когда вы применяете ее к осмыслению метафизических объектов (тех, которые в принципе не являются для вас лично сферой непосредственно наблюдаемого), вы можете использовать логику с целью оценить степень возможной достоверности сообщений тех, кто утверждает, что сам наблюдал эти объекты.


Как раз таки для осмысления не только наблюдаемого но и больше ненаблюдаемого логика нужна. Потому что чем более ненаблюдаем объект тем больше требуется косвенных логических доказательств его достоверности. Например доказательство перерождений основывается на основе сознания. То что сознание происходит из своего предыдущего момента.

----------


## Топпер

> Ну, наверное, это чисто субъективно. Но я в своей жизни кармические закономерности постоянно отслеживаю. Вроде в здравом уме нахожусь пока
> У меня лично доказательств кармы полно )))


У православных эти же факты или совпадения будут доказывать наличие промысла божия.

----------

Леонид Ш (29.03.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> У меня лично доказательств кармы полно )))


Это понятно. Но лично я объясняю такие вещи тем, что человек не познает мир, а создает его.

----------

Федор Ф (01.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Как раз таки для осмысления не только наблюдаемого но и больше ненаблюдаемого логика нужна. Потому что чем более ненаблюдаем объект тем больше требуется косвенных логических доказательств его достоверности. Например доказательство перерождений основывается на основе сознания. То что сознание происходит из своего предыдущего момента.


А вот это тоже вопрос веры. Вы разве помните себя до рождения? Материалисты говорят, что сознание - порождение материи, а не предшествующего момента сознания.

----------

Леонид Ш (29.03.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> А вот это тоже вопрос веры. Вы разве помните себя до рождения? Материалисты говорят, что сознание - порождение материи, а не предшествующего момента сознания.


При чем тут память себя до рождения? Для того чтобы что-то доказать не обязательно помнить о чем-то. Если мы не помним о пребывании в утробе то это не значит что мы там не пребывали.

----------


## Нико

> Это понятно. Но лично я объясняю такие вещи тем, что человек не познает мир, а создает его.


Читтаматрином, что ли, стал? ))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Например доказательство перерождений основывается на основе сознания. То что сознание происходит из своего предыдущего момента.


Это верно. Но как только вы сделаете в своем рассмотрении следующий логический шаг и зададите вопрос о происхождении сознания, как сразу окажетесь перед необходимостью вынесения метафизических, недоказуемых суждений.
Так что в глобальном смысле от этих "доказательств" мало проку.

----------

Леонид Ш (29.03.2012), Федор Ф (01.04.2012)

----------


## Фил

> У православных эти же факты или совпадения будут доказывать наличие промысла божия.


 В таком случае, сделав посылку "бога нет" (а она ничем не хуже "бог есть") , все доказательство рассыпается.
Посылку, что все "постоянно. самостно и сукха  :Smilie:  " сделать можно только теоретически.

----------


## Нико

> При чем тут память себя до рождения? Для того чтобы что-то доказать не обязательно помнить о чем-то. Если мы не помним о пребывании в утробе то это не значит что мы там не пребывали.


Во-во, верно. Если ты никогда не видел свой мозг, это не означает, что у тебя его нет.

----------


## Wyrd

> Все что вырастает это относится к корню дерева. То есть если корень верный то все остальное тоже верное.


Каким образом мы стали тем, чем мы стали, в таком случае?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Читтаматрином, что ли, стал? ))))


Нет, махамадхьямиком. )))
Впрочем, всегда им и был. Просто недавно это понял.

----------


## Топпер

> При чем тут память себя до рождения? Для того чтобы что-то доказать не обязательно помнить о чем-то. Если мы не помним о пребывании в утробе то это не значит что мы там не пребывали.


Не значит. Но, тем не менее, мы имеем факт того, что в некоторые моменты сознания у нас нет, либо мы его не помним.
Например, в моменты потери сознания, его нет. С т.з. материалиста, при восстановлении работоспособности мозга, он начинает продуцироваь сознание. И это подтверждается фактами и опытами.
Посыл о том, что сознание происходит из своего предыдущего момента - не подтверждается. Это - религиозный постулат.

----------

Lungrig (28.03.2012), Вантус (07.04.2012), Леонид Ш (29.03.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Это верно. Но как только вы сделаете в своем рассмотрении следующий логический шаг и зададите вопрос о происхождении сознания, как сразу окажетесь перед необходимостью вынесения метафизических, недоказуемых суждений.
> Так что в глобальном смысле от этих "доказательств" мало проку.


Прок есть от них, для практикующего буддизм. Неужели нужно в итоге верить в происхождение сознания от материи?

----------


## Топпер

> В таком случае, сделав посылку "бога нет" (а она ничем не хуже "бог есть") , все доказательство рассыпается.


Да. Что мы и делаем с христианским богословием.



> Посылку, что все "постоянно. самостно и сукха  " сделать можно только теоретически.


Да. Поэтому мы и верим в Третью Благородную истину.

----------

Фил (28.03.2012)

----------


## До

> Есть такая фишка... *Пустота пустотна*... Меня очень интересовал это момент в своё время.


Это может быть ошибка перевода.




> Достижение - это процесс вполне зависящий от причин и условий. Восьмеричный Путь - причинно зависим. Но Ниббана - *не есть плод этого пути*.


Почему нет? Нирвана вполне себе плод пути.




> Но если объект не объективируется (как нирвана, например), то и *познавать тут нечего*.


4БИ.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Неужели нужно в итоге верить в происхождение сознания от материи?


Верят люди в то, во что им верится. Тут выбирать особо не приходится - карма.

----------


## Нико

> Нет, махамадхьямиком. )))
> Впрочем, всегда им и был. Просто недавно это понял.


А что есть махамадхьямик?

----------


## Топпер

> Почему нет? Нирвана вполне себе плод пути.


Не плод в том смысле, что Путь не производит Ниббану. Он только отчищает её от сансары.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Почему нет? Нирвана вполне себе плод пути.


Но он нам известен не из нашего опыта. А значит принимается на веру.

----------

Леонид Ш (29.03.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Это может быть ошибка перевода.


У Чандракирти есть про это. Не ошибка перевода.

Есть такая книга на аглицком, с переводом его текста "Мадхьямика-аватара", The Emptiness of Emptiness называется

----------


## Кунсанг

> Это верно. Но как только вы сделаете в своем рассмотрении следующий логический шаг и зададите вопрос о происхождении сознания, как сразу окажетесь перед необходимостью вынесения метафизических, недоказуемых суждений.
> Так что в глобальном смысле от этих "доказательств" мало проку.


Следующий шаг о происхождении сознания должен быть такой что начала сознанию нет и оно не имеет начала. В этом больше преимуществ чем в том что есть начало сознания.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А что есть махамадхьямик?


Линия Камалашилы и Шантаракшиты, сохранилась в школе ньингма.

----------


## До

> Сообщение от До
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от Топпер
> ...


Какая разница? Говорят, скульптор только скалывает всё лишнее с камня, значит он не производит скульптуру?





> Но он нам известен не из нашего опыта. А значит принимается на веру.


Как бы вопрос мой был не об этом.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Следующий шаг о происхождении сознания должен быть такой что начала сознанию нет и оно не имеет начала.


Можно сказать проще (и честнее): о происхождении сознания нам ничего не известно. Мы просто осознаем факт его наличия, но откуда оно берется - не знаем.
Это такая же метафизика, как и утверждение о том, что оно сотворено Богом.

----------

Леонид Ш (29.03.2012), Федор Ф (01.04.2012), Фил (28.03.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Каким образом мы стали тем, чем мы стали, в таком случае?


Мы стали тем чем стали в силу присущего неведения.

----------

Пилигрим (29.03.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Например, в моменты потери сознания, его нет.


Ну, Вы это про чувственное восприятие говорите. 



> Посыл о том, что сознание происходит из своего предыдущего момента - не подтверждается. Это - религиозный постулат.


Странно слышать такое от буддиста. Докажите Ваш тезис.  :Smilie: )))

----------


## Кунсанг

> Можно сказать проще (и честнее): о происхождении сознания нам ничего не известно. Мы просто осознаем факт его наличия, но откуда оно берется - не знаем.
> Это такая же метафизика, как и утверждение о том, что оно сотворено Богом.


Сознание берется из своего предыдущего момента и так тянется в прошлое в бесконечность. Завтра будет продолжением сегодня.

----------


## Wyrd

Значит, и дерево стало петрушкой в силу неведения.

----------


## До

> Это может быть ошибка перевода.
> 			
> 		
> 
> У Чандракирти есть про это. Не ошибка перевода. Есть такая книга на аглицком, с переводом его текста "Мадхьямика-аватара", The Emptiness of Emptiness называется


Вы же разбирались в этом вопросе, полагаю, что и разобрались.
"Может быть" ошибка перевода. Изначально "пустота пустоты" это как _синева синевы_, а не как _отрицание отрицания_. В последствии, конечно, могли развить идею двойной пустоты. Особенно, современные авторы.

----------


## Нико

Один крайне высокий мастер школы Нингма, в фильме "Йогины Тибета", прямо сказал, что помнит все свои прошлые жизни. Что, это его субъективное было?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> и так тянется в прошлое в бесконечность.


Вот это и есть чисто умозрительная, спекулятивная, метафизическая категория - бесконечность.

----------


## Нико

> Вы же разбирались в этом вопросе, полагаю, что и разобрались.
> "Может быть" ошибка перевода. Изначально "пустота пустоты" это как _синева синевы_, а не как _отрицание отрицания_. В последствии, конечно, могли развить идею двойной пустоты. Особенно, современные авторы.


В том-то и дело, что не современные авторы. Пустота тоже пустотна. И что здесь такого? Вполне логично. Цонкапа тоже много писал о том, что за пустоту нельзя целпяться как за нечто самосущее.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Один крайне высокий мастер школы Нингма, в фильме "Йогины Тибета", прямо сказал, что помнит все свои прошлые жизни. Что, это его субъективное было?


Сказать "сотворено мною" и "возникло в силу кармы" - по сути одно и то же. Поскольку карма - это действие, поступок.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Вот это и есть чисто умозрительная, спекулятивная, метафизическая категория - бесконечность.


Нет, если есть начало, то есть противоречие в том что сознание не произошло от своего предыдущего момента а произошло неведомо по какой причине.

----------


## Нико

> Вот это и есть чисто умозрительная, спекулятивная, метафизическая категория - бесконечность.


Т.е. бесконечности нет?

----------


## Топпер

> Какая разница? Говорят, скульптор только скалывает всё лишнее с камня, значит он не производит скульптуру?


Не очень удачный пример. И глыба и скульптура - одинаково камень. 
Вот если бы мы сказали, что фильтр отфильтровывает чистую воду от примесей, то аналогия была бы верной. Фильтр производит чистую воду в том смысле, что делает её чистой, но не создаёт воду, как таковую.

В противном случае Ниббана была бы причинно-обусловленной Путём. Но Ниббана не может быть причинно-обусловленной.

----------

Фил (28.03.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Т.е. бесконечности нет?


Ну почему? есть, конечно.
Например, круг.

----------


## Нико

> Сказать "сотворено мною" и "возникло в силу кармы" - по сути одно и то же. Поскольку карма - это действие, поступок.


Ну да, все наши прошлые жизни нами же и сотворены. Но это не означает, что их не было.

----------


## Топпер

> Ну, Вы это про чувственное восприятие говорите.


Я говорю про факты. По факту ни теряющий сознание не ощущает его, ни сторонний наблюдатель не видит признаков сознание у потерявшего.
То, что буддисты считают, что в этот момент есть какое-либо тонкое сознание - это всецело вопрос веры.



> Странно слышать такое от буддиста. Докажите Ваш тезис. )))


Здесь мне ничего доказывать не нужно. Нужно доказывать наоборот то, что каждый существующий момент сознания, происходит от предыдущего.  Я уже привёл факт с потерей сознания, когда данный тезис не может быть однозначно подтверждён. При этом мы имеем момент, когда сознания не было, а потом оно появляется. Материалисты считают, что мозг спродуцировал его. И это, собственно говоря, не противоречит наблюдению. Буддисты считают, что некое тонкое сознание. Но это тонкое сознание нужно доказывать. Для небуддиста его существование не очевидно.

----------

Lungrig (28.03.2012), Леонид Ш (29.03.2012), Фил (28.03.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нет, если есть начало, то есть противоречие в том что сознание не произошло от своего предыдущего момента а произошло неведомо по какой причине.


Так и в вашем случае оно произошло по неведомо какой причине. Просто вводится спекулятивная категория "бесконечное", но это ничего не проясняет.
По сути, суждение здесь сводится к тому, что "сознание есть и всегда было". Но сама категория "есть" предполагает противоположную возможность: "не есть". И значит закономерным является вопрос "откуда взялось?"
И ответ "было всегда" является метафизическим допущением.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (29.03.2012), Леонид Ш (29.03.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Один крайне высокий мастер школы Нингма, в фильме "Йогины Тибета", прямо сказал, что помнит все свои прошлые жизни. Что, это его субъективное было?


Так и я могу сказать, что помню. Как проверять то эти высказывания? 
Вариантов здесь три:
1. Мастер сказал правду. Он увидел прошлые жизни.
2. Мастер сказал правду, но он увидел галлюцинацию.
3. Мастер сказал неправду. Он ничего не увидел.

----------

AlexТ (30.03.2012), Вантус (07.04.2012), Леонид Ш (29.03.2012), Сергей Хос (28.03.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Так и в вашем случае оно произошло по неведомо какой причине. Просто вводится спекулятивная категория "бесконечное", но это ничего не проясняет.
> По сути, суждение здесь сводится к тому, что "сознание есть и всегда было". Но сама категория "есть" предполагает противоположную возможность: "не есть". И значит закономерным является вопрос "откуда взялось?"
> И ответ "было всегда" является метафизическим допущением.


Точно так же как ваше сегодняшнее сознание является продолжением вчерашнего и то вчерашнее сознание происходит из позавчерашнего и т.д. То есть сегодняшнее мое сознание не может быть продуктом свежим.

----------


## Топпер

> Точно так же как ваше сегодняшнее сознание является продолжением вчерашнего и то вчерашнее сознание происходит из позавчерашнего и т.д. То есть сегодняшнее мое сознание не может быть продуктом свежим.


Почему не может быть? Вот ребёнка не было. Не было и сознания. Потом он родился - есть новое сознание. Для материалиста здесь всё очевидно.

----------

Вантус (07.04.2012), Леонид Ш (29.03.2012), Сергей Хос (28.03.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Почему не может быть? Вот ребёнка не было. Не было и сознания. Потом он родился - есть новое сознание. Для материалиста здесь всё очевидно.


Ребенка не было, но сознание было.

----------


## Топпер

> Ребенка не было, но сознание было.


Это религиозный постулат. Объект веры. Допущение, основанное на авторитетном свидетельстве. С помощью нашего опыта он не выводится напрямую. Мы в это* верим*.
Конечно есть косвенные свидетельства, которые для нас, как для буддистов важны. Но стопроцентно доказать наличие прошлых жизней и соответственно существования сознания, в предшествующие моменты времени, они не могут.

----------

Леонид Ш (29.03.2012), Мага (29.03.2012), Осетров (19.04.2012), Фил (28.03.2012)

----------


## До

> В противном случае Ниббана была бы причинно-обусловленной Путём. Но Ниббана не может быть причинно-обусловленной.


Ниббана наступает в следствии пути? Да.
Есть и факторы обуславливающие наличие ниббаны - например, отсуствие килес, отсутствие авиджи, наличие мудрости, наличие знания. (Если есть килесы, то нет ниббаны.) Сами эти факторы так же причинно обусловлены - правильным усилием и так далее. Вполне причинность прослеживается на мой взгляд.

А вот чем действительно не обусловлена ниббана так это омрачёнными поступками.

----------


## Нико

> Так и я могу сказать, что помню. Как проверять то эти высказывания? 
> Вариантов здесь три:
> 1. Мастер сказал правду. Он увидел прошлые жизни.
> 2. Мастер сказал правду, но он увидел галлюцинацию.
> 3. Мастер сказал неправду. Он ничего не увидел.


Смысла не было Мастеру неправду говорить. И галлюцинации тоже видеть. Ну, конечно, многие не считают, что были прошлые жизни. Это не про буддизм уже.

----------


## Топпер

> Ниббана наступает в следствии пути? Да.
> Есть и факторы обуславливающие наличие ниббаны - например, отсуствие килес, отсутствие авиджи, наличие мудрости, наличие знания. (Если есть килесы, то нет ниббаны.) Сами эти факторы так же причинно обусловлены - правильным усилием и так далее. Вполне причинность прослеживается на мой взгляд.


Причинность Пути есть очевидно. Но не причинность Ниббаны.



> А вот чем действительно не обусловлена ниббана так это омрачёнными поступками.


Она ничем не обусловленна. 
Причинно-обусловленная Ниббана - это нонсенс. Если нечто существует в силу причин и условий, тогда оно перестанет существовать при окончании действия причин и условий. Если бы Ниббана была причинно-обусловленной, из неё можно было бы выпасть.

----------


## До

> Это религиозный постулат. С помощью нашего опыта он не выводится напрямую. Мы в это* верим*.


Выводится, с определённых установок познания. Никто не запрещает на них встать и всё вывести. Но это будет "заумная философия", которую легко отбросить сославшись на то что "мне на заумь пофиг". Конечно, невежде доказать ничего нельзя.




> Но стопроцентно доказать наличие прошлых жизней и соответственно существования сознания, в предшествующие моменты времени, они не могут.


Доказать материалисту, который верит в возникновение сознания из мозга, не могут.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Это религиозный постулат. Объект веры. Допущение, основанное на авторитетном свидетельстве. С помощью нашего опыта он не выводится напрямую. Мы в это* верим*.


Нет, все можно опосредованно доказать через логику. Что есть сознание и т.д.

----------


## Топпер

> Смысла не было Мастеру неправду говорить. И галлюцинации тоже видеть.


Я не знаю. 
Если вы хотите *объективного* исследования этого вопроса, тогда нужно допускать все варианты. Вот мне, например, если бы я не стоял на буддийских позициях, в гораздо большей степени вероятным казалось бы, что мастеру гораздо больше было смысла произносить "благочестивый вымысел". Хотя бы в следстие того, что он с этого вымысла кормится. Не хочу в данном случае задеть конкретного человека, с которого начался разговор, скорее просто иллюстрирую неоднозначность выводов, которые можно сделать из его утверждения



> Ну, конечно, многие не считают, что были прошлые жизни. Это не про буддизм уже.


Да, конечно. Именно поэтому мы - верующие буддисты, а они - неверующие небуддисты.

----------

Леонид Ш (29.03.2012), Фил (28.03.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Нет, все можно опосредованно доказать через логику. Что есть сознание и т.д.


Прошу доказательство в студию.

----------

Леонид Ш (29.03.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Выводится, с определённых установок познания. Никто не запрещает на них встать и всё вывести. Но это будет "заумная философия", которую легко отбросить сославшись на то что "мне на заумь пофиг". Конечно, невежде доказать ничего нельзя.


Я об этом же и сказал вначале. Что введя несколько произвольных, в общем то, тезисов, на их комбинации, при помощи логики мы можем доказать всё, что угодно. 
Проблема только в том, что сами эти тезисы - объект веры.



> Доказать материалисту, который верит в возникновение сознания из мозга, не могут.


Именно.

----------

Леонид Ш (29.03.2012), Фил (28.03.2012)

----------


## До

> Причинность Пути есть очевидно. Но не причинность Ниббаны.


Разве ниббана возникает без причины? По-моему причина наступления ниббаны - путь.




> Она ничем не обусловленна.


Разве могут быть омрачения и одновременно ниббана? По-моему такого не может быть. Следовательно, есть какая-то зависимость.




> Причинно-обусловленная Ниббана - это нонсенс. Если нечто существует в силу причин и условий, тогда оно перестанет существовать при окончании действия причин и условий. Если бы Ниббана была причинно-обусловленной, из неё можно было бы выпасть.


А отсутствие килес причинно обусловлено?

----------


## Топпер

> Разве ниббана возникает без причины? По-моему причина наступления ниббаны - путь.


Нет. Ни коим образом. Путь - это только дорога к горе. Без пути мы не придём к горе. Но гора существует не по причине дороги.



> Разве могут быть омрачения и одновременно ниббана? По-моему такого не может быть. Следовательно, есть какая-то зависимость.


Обязательно. Ниббана дхамма присутствует в нашем потоке сознания постоянно. Именно по причине её наличия мы и способны достичь Ниббаны. Если бы такой дхаммы у нас не было, мы бы были неспособны её достичь.



> А отсутствие килес причинно обусловлено?


Причинно-обусловленно уничтожение присутствующих килес.

----------

Федор Ф (01.04.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Прошу доказательство в студию.


Сознание есть объект из 51 ментального фактора если не ошибаюсь.

----------


## До

> Я об этом же и сказал вначале. Что введя несколько произвольных, в общем то, тезисов, на их комбинации, при помощи логики мы можем доказать всё, что угодно. Проблема только в том, что сами эти тезисы - объект веры.


Не обязательно "объект веры". Просто по другому проведена цепочка рассуждений.

----------


## Топпер

> Сознание есть 51 ментальный фактор если не ошибаюсь.


Ошибаетесь. Сознание - это читта. Одна дхамма. А то, про, что вы упомянули - четасики.

Но речь не об этом. Вы пытаетесь доказывать мне, как буддисту, опираясь на буддийскую теорию. Но мне, как буддисту доказывать этого не надо. Я в это, как буддист, и так верю  :Smilie: 

В данной теме я пытаюсь оппонировать вам, как небуддист. Поэтому и доказательства нужны в расчёте на небуддиста.

----------

Леонид Ш (29.03.2012), Сергей Хос (28.03.2012), Федор Ф (01.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Не обязательно "объект веры". Просто по другому проведена цепочка рассуждений.


А выбор самой цепочки, даже из двух *равнозначных по непроверяемости* альтернатив - это объект веры.

Например христиане верят, что мир сотворён богом. Мы верим в то, что он существовал всегда. Оба посыла непроверяемы в принципе. Однако, аппелируюя к повседневному опыту, мы можем сравнить оба утверждения с ним. И не найдя в повседневном опыте подтверждения посыла христиан, мы более склоняемся к буддийскому варианту, как к более вероятному. 

Однако это всё же не является 100% доказательством. Просто более вероятной альтернативой. Как оно "на самом деле" - нам не ведомо.

----------

Леонид Ш (29.03.2012), Фил (28.03.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Ошибаетесь. Сознание - это читта. Одна дхамма. А то, про, что вы упомянули - четасики.
> 
> Но речь не об этом. Вы пытаетесь доказывать мне, как буддисту, опираясь на буддийскую теорию. Но мне, как буддисту доказывать этого не надо. Я в это, как буддист, и так верю 
> 
> В данной теме я пытаюсь оппонировать вам, как небуддист. Поэтому и доказательства нужны в расчёте на небуддиста.


Сознание это не одна дхамма - читта. В него сознание входят все мысли.

----------


## До

> А выбор самой цепочки, даже из двух *равнозначных по непроверяемости* альтернатив - это объект веры.


Не обязательно. Допустим, мне не известна вторая альтернатива, и я не делаю выбор какой альтернативе поверить. Просто рассуждаю очевидным определённым образом.

Например, ошибающийся человек может мне сказать, что я просто верю в правильные выводы - выбрал из двух непроверяемых вариантов во что верить - 1) в то как нелогично мыслит он или 2) как логично мыслю я. Очевидно этот выбор это не предмет веры. Вера тут вообще не играет роли. Не всё сводится к вере в жизни. Редукция всего к вере, это преувеличение её всесилия.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (29.03.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Сознание это не одна дхамма - читта. В него сознание входят все мысли.


Нет. Читта - это одна дхамма. Только сознающая способность. То, что способно познать объект. Мысли же создаются при помощи четасик.

----------

Федор Ф (01.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Не обязательно. Допустим, мне не известна вторая альтернатива, и я не делаю выбор какой альтернативе поверить. Просто рассуждаю очевидным определённым образом.
> 
> Например, ошибающийся человек может мне сказать, что я просто верю в правильные выводы - выбрал из двух непроверяемых вариантов во что верить - 1) в то как нелогично мыслит он или 2) как логично мыслю я. Очевидно этот выбор это не предмет веры. Вера тут вообще не играет роли. Не всё сводится к вере в жизни. Редукция всего к вере, это преувеличение её всесилия.


Также, как редукция к логике  :Smilie: 

"Рассуждения определённым образом", базируются на определённых посылка и фактах. Внутри этой системы, действительно, могут быть правильные выводы и не правильные. 

Например, правильным будет вывод на утверждение, что если нечто выглядит, как собака, лает как собака, виляет хвостом, то это и есть собака.

Однако, если мы потом выясним, что лаяло, виляло хвостом, и выглядело, как собака, голографическое изображение, то наш первоначальный вывод окажется неверным. Собаки не было.

Или, например, если некто выглядит, ведёт себя, как женщина, вполне логично сделать вывод, что это женщина. Большинство наших сограждан в глубинке так бы и поступили. Ибо это не расходится с их жизненным опытом и логикой. однако, в некоторых случаях,  они ошиблись бы.

----------

Леонид Ш (29.03.2012)

----------


## До

> Нет. Ни коим образом. Путь - это только дорога к горе. Без пути мы не придём к горе. Но гора существует не по причине дороги.


Гора существует по причине отсутствия килес (т.е. ямы в этом месте).




> Ниббана дхамма присутствует в нашем потоке сознания постоянно. Именно по причине её наличия мы и способны достичь Ниббаны. Если бы такой дхаммы у нас не было, мы бы были неспособны её достичь.


Какой интересный тезис. Порекомендуете в каких буддийских источниках про это почитать?




> Причинно-обусловленно уничтожение присутствующих килес.


Значит причинно обусловлен первый момент отсутствия килес (путём). А последующий обусловлен уже этим моменом отсуствия.

----------


## Топпер

> Гора существует по причине отсутствия килес (т.е. ямы в этом месте).


Очень натянуто. С тем же успехом можно сказать, что яма  в этом месте отсутствует по причине горы. Тем более, что это была аналогия. 
 Ниббана - не обусловлена. 



> Какой интересный тезис. Порекомендуете в каких буддийских источниках про это почитать?


Смотрите список обусловленных и не обусловленных дхамм. И подумайте над вопросом, откуда берутся необусловленные дхаммы, если они не обусловленны.



> Значит причинно обусловлен первый момент отсутствия килес (путём). А последующий обусловлен уже этим моменом отсуствия.


Скорее напротив, причинно-обусловленно существование килес. Когда эти причины и условия иссякают, исчезают и килесы. Состояние сознание без килес не обусловленно специальными причинами отсутствия килес.

----------

Федор Ф (01.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Разве ниббана возникает без причины? По-моему причина наступления ниббаны - путь.


Обусловлена ли ниббана путем ее достижения?

Часто задают вопрос: "Если ниббана достигается практикой пути, не делает ли это ее чем-то обусловленным, порожденным самим путем? Разве ниббана не становится результатом причины – пути ее достижения?" Здесь мы должны различать ниббану и достижение ниббаны. Практика пути не порождает ниббану, а раскрывает то, что уже существует, что всегда есть.

(Бхиккху Бодхи)

----------

Федор Ф (28.03.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Я об этом же и сказал вначале. Что введя несколько произвольных, в общем то, тезисов, на их комбинации, при помощи логики мы можем доказать всё, что угодно. 
> Проблема только в том, что сами эти тезисы - объект веры.


 Бханте, тезисы (4БИ) все таки не произвольные, а вытекающие из жизненного опыта. Если они будут скомпрометированы, то глупо будет и в этом случае оставаться буддистом. Вот это уже будет фанатизм. А пока что, несколько тысяч лет, они прекрасно работают. Как Ньютонова механика работала, и продолжает работать даже после Релятивистской механики.

----------


## Топпер

> Бханте, тезисы (4БИ) все таки не произвольные, а вытекающие из жизненного опыта. Если они будут скомпрометированы, то глупо будет и в этом случае оставаться буддистом. Вот это уже будет фанатизм. А пока что, несколько тысяч лет, они прекрасно работают. Как Ньютонова механика работала, и продолжает работать даже после Релятивистской механики.


Первые два - вытекают из опыта.
Третья и Четвёртая БИ - нет. До тех пор, пока они не познаются окончательно на опыте, они есть, в той или иной степени, объект веры. Конечно мы, простые люди, стараемся понять их логически. И это - хорошо. Но вы не хуже меня знаете, что интелектуальное познание ещё не есть опыт и знание.
Именно поэтому простой человек способен отпасть от Дхаммы. И только начиная с сотапаны, который почуствовал частицу результата на себе, падение невозможно.

----------

Федор Ф (01.04.2012), Фил (28.03.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Первые два - вытекают из опыта.
> Третья и Четвёртая БИ - нет. До тех пор, пока они не познаются окончательно на опыте, они есть, в той или иной степени, объект веры. Конечно мы, простые люди, стараемся понять их логически. И это - хорошо. Но вы не хуже меня знаете, что интелектуальное познание ещё не есть опыт и знание.
> Именно поэтому простой человек способен отпасть от Дхаммы. И только начиная с сотапаны, который почуствовал частицу результата на себе, падение невозможно.


 Согласен. Но все таки вера в 4БИ и вера в Макаронного Монстра, как говорят в Одессе, есть две большие разницы  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Согласен. Но все таки вера в 4БИ и вера в Макаронного Монстра, как говорят в Одессе, есть две большие разницы


Конечно же.
Я почему и писал, что мы выбираем из нескольких альтернативных вариантов, наиболее вероятный. Поэтому по сравнению с большинством религий буддизм явно выигрывает за счёт трезвости и логичности. 
Но вот с материалистами нам спорить всё-таки сложно.

Хотя и по сравнению с ними у нас есть преимущество. Мы можем, рекомендовать им, хотя бы из икономии жить праведно. В противном случае у них нет перспектив. А у нас - есть.

----------

Леонид Ш (29.03.2012), Федор Ф (01.04.2012), Фил (28.03.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Конечно же.
> Я почему и писал, что мы выбираем из нескольких альтернативных вариантов, наиболее вероятный. Поэтому по сравнению с большинством религий буддизм явно выигрывает за счёт трезвости и логичности. 
> Но вот с материалистами нам спорить всё-таки сложно.


 Сложно. Но почему мы выбираем такое воззрение? Есть такая вещь как интуиция. Это наша зона комфорта. Интуиция не описывается логическими понятиями, это один из механизмов выживания. Поэтому с материалистами спорить не то что сложно, а бесполезно. Но при всех прочих равных условиях, вреда от следования Дхамме не будет вообще никакого, и более того, польза - будет. В отличие от других религий. 
А то что интуиция есть, я убедился, когда поймал сахарницу, которая стояла на полке за моей спиной. Как она падала, я не видел, реакция у меня - замедленная. И это было не совпадение. Я специально повернулся, поймал ее и поставил обратно  :Smilie: 
(а она уже полдороги пролетела, я просто Джекки Чан)

----------

Wyrd (28.03.2012), Федор Ф (01.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.03.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Совершенно с вами согласен.

----------

Фил (28.03.2012)

----------


## До

> Очень натянуто. С тем же успехом можно сказать, что яма  в этом месте отсутствует по причине горы. Тем более, что это была аналогия. Ниббана - не обусловлена.


Яма и гора в одном месте.




> Смотрите список обусловленных и не обусловленных дхамм. И подумайте над вопросом, откуда берутся необусловленные дхаммы, если они не обусловленны.


Они как-то обусловлены, вы же с этим казалось бы с этим согласились (я:"есть какая-то зависимость" - вы:"Обязательно").

Они _не обусловлены омрачениями_. Не обусловленность омрачениями понятная вещь. Не содержит мистики и соотвествует дхамме. Сам Будда говорит, что учит только страданию и причинам страдания, следовательно, можно и нужно необусловленность так же понимать.

Не обусловленность _вообще ничем и никак_ - противоречит идапаччаяте и причинности вообще.




> Скорее напротив, причинно-обусловленно существование килес. Когда эти причины и условия иссякают, исчезают и килесы. Состояние сознание без килес не обусловленно специальными причинами отсутствия килес.


Обусловлено тем, что нет килес. Если бы они были, то небыло бы ниббаны. А наличие килес обусловленно тем что нет мудрости. И т.д.

----------

Lungrig (28.03.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Яма и гора в одном месте.


Нет. Такая аналогия не подходит. У вас получится, что Ниббана и килесы имеют одинаковую природу, но разный вектор. Подобно тому, как есть лобха и алобха. 



> Они как-то обусловлены, вы же с этим казалось бы с этим согласились (я:"есть какая-то зависимость" - вы:"Обязательно").


Я имел в виду, что обязательно у омрачённых существ наличествует и Ниббана.



> Они _не обусловлены омрачениями_. Не обусловленность омрачениями понятная вещь. Не содержит мистики и соотвествует дхамме. Сам Будда говорит, что учит только страданию и причинам страдания, следовательно, можно и нужно необусловленность так же понимать.


Необусловленный дхаммы потому и необусловленные, что *ничем не обусловлены*. Если бы Ниббана была хотя бы чем то обусловлена, она бы уже не была Ниббаной. Она бы была причинно-зависимой дхаммой.



> Не обусловленность _вообще ничем и никак_ - противоречит идапаччаяте и причинности вообще.


И, тем не менее, Будда учил именно такой Ниббане. В достижении её смысл буддизма. А причинность распространяется на сансару (и то ограниченно, т.к. например у омрачения нет причины, кроме предыдущих жизней), но не на Ниббану.



> Обусловлено тем, что нет килес.


Обусловленность отсутствием - это фикция. Условная обусловленность.
Например, Солнце светит потому, что не обусловленно десятью тысячами планет, которые *могли бы быть* между Землёй и Солнцем. Само солнце эти десять тысяч измышляемых нами планет, не гасят. 



> Если бы они были, то небыло бы ниббаны. А наличие килес обусловленно тем что нет мудрости. И т.д.


Ниббана есть и при килесах. Просто она закрыта килесами и невежеством.
В противном случае килесы по своей фундаментальности были бы равны Ниббане.

----------

Пилигрим (29.03.2012), Сергей Хос (28.03.2012), Федор Ф (01.04.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Нирвана отсутствует при наличии клеш. Нет клеш есть нирвана. Есть клеши нет нирваны.

----------


## Топпер

> Нирвана отсутствует при наличии клеш. Нет клеш есть нирвана. Есть клеши нет нирваны.


Нет. Это - неправильное понимание. В этом случае Ниббана была бы причинно-обусловлена килесами. Ниббана есть всегда. Но не всегда она видна. Килесы её заслоняют.

----------


## Кунсанг

У вас есть Нирвана и она не видна? У вас еще нет нирваны и она не видна поскольку ее пока нет. Нирвана это ум без омрачений. Без неведения. Пока нет мудрости которая устраняет неведение, нет нирваны. Если есть неведение то нет нирваны. Если есть нирвана то нет неведения.

----------


## Топпер

> У вас есть Нирвана и она не видна? У вас еще нет нирваны и она не видна поскольку ее пока нет. Нирвана это ум без омрачений. Без неведения.


Вы смешиваете два понятия. Ниббану, как дхамму, и Ниббану, как состояние. Ниббаны, как состояния нет ни у кого, кроме Асекасангхи. Ниббана, как дхамма есть у всех существ.



> Пока нет мудрости которая устраняет неведение, нет нирваны. Если есть неведение то нет нирваны. Если есть нирвана то нет неведения.


Неведение закрывает дхамму Ниббану и не даёт ей стать объектом для сознания. Когда килес нет, Ниббана может быть воспринята сознанием. Это и есть Ниббана, как состояние.

----------

Сергей Хос (29.03.2012), Федор Ф (01.04.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Сознание не воспринимает нирвану. Само состояние сознания есть нирвана. Это не внешний объект чтобы его воспринимать.

----------


## Топпер

> Сознание не воспринимает нирвану. Само состояние сознания есть нирвана. Это не внешний объект чтобы его воспринимать.


Вы опять не правы.
Ниббана может быть арамманой для арамманики. Она может быть воспринята сознанием, выступать, как объект познания. Именно этот процесс происходит у Архатов при жизни.

Ниббана не есть состояние сознания (читты). Ниббана - это четвёртая параматтха. Отличная от читты или четасик.

----------

Федор Ф (01.04.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Один крайне высокий мастер школы Нингма, в фильме "Йогины Тибета", прямо сказал, что помнит все свои прошлые жизни. Что, это его субъективное было?


Люди часто сами не могут объяснить, почему вдруг начинают сочинять небылицы и фантастические истории, это происходит "на автомате". А уж в религиозной среде - это сплошь и рядом.




> Смысла не было Мастеру неправду говорить. И галлюцинации тоже видеть.


Логика... такая логичная, что просто обезоруживает.

----------

Vladiimir (29.03.2012), Надежда Аникина (29.03.2012), Фил (29.03.2012)

----------


## Надежда Аникина

Случайно у вас же нашла:

http://board.buddhist.ru/archive/index.php/t-16906.html

----------


## Надежда Аникина

Прошлые жизни многие помнят. Реальные трехлетки ТАКОЕ рассказывают и в ТАКИХ словах... Если б пара случаев. Это не вопрос веры для меня.

Еще у меня есть знакомый фрезеровщик-тренер со средним образованием, который пишет статьи буквально цитируя буддийские Первоисточники. Я его спросила: А Вы Ламрим читали? Он удивленно переспросил: "А что такое - Ламрим?" :Smilie:

----------

Оскольд (30.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.03.2012)

----------


## Надежда Аникина

То, что сказал один участник, что карма не в том, что "Убил - будет убит". Может и не будет ведь, если очень сильно поработает над собой, усовершенствуется? Или вроде у Учителей вообще такие практики есть, что во сне ученик карму проживает? В общем-то это и не надо доказывать, потому что не суть важно. А остальное очевидо - что алкоголик и думающий о Боге живут и даже выглядят по- разному. Я вам всем очень благодарна.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Сложно. Но почему мы выбираем такое воззрение? Есть такая вещь как интуиция. Это наша зона комфорта. Интуиция не описывается логическими понятиями, это один из механизмов выживания.


Интуицию можно описать, по крайней мере частично. Интуиция - это не что-то одно, а скорее совокупность различных аспектов физиологии и психики, которые можно тренировать. Чем то единым и вызывающим трепет, эти феномены делает слабое знание в этой сфере.




> Поэтому с материалистами спорить не то что сложно, а бесполезно.


Совершенно верно.




> Но при всех прочих равных условиях, вреда от следования Дхамме не будет вообще никакого, и более того, польза - будет.


Кому-то возможно и не будет вреда, а кому-то возможно будет. 




> В отличие от других религий.


Вот этим буддизм многих и подкупает, что выглядит более привлекательно на фоне других религий. А его явный фэйл перед материализмом, не берется в расчет, в связи с преобладанием религиозного сознания (восприятия мира).




> А то что интуиция есть, я убедился, когда поймал сахарницу, которая стояла на полке за моей спиной. Как она падала, я не видел, реакция у меня - замедленная. И это было не совпадение. Я специально повернулся, поймал ее и поставил обратно 
> (а она уже полдороги пролетела, я просто Джекки Чан)


Многое, сознание дорисовывает "задним числом". А если воображение зело богатое, то это позволяет некоторым людям всю свою жизнь прожить внутри построенного в сознании фантазийного мира, периодически нехотя отвлекаясь "на пожраТ". Вполне возможно, что сахарницу вы слышали, или видели периферийным зрением, а поймать удалось благодаря обостренной реакции в данный временной промежуток и т.д. и т.п.
Вообще интуицию не стоит переоценивать, это может боком выйти. Есть старый детский анекдот на эту тему:

Убегает ковбой от индейцев. Тут внезапно внутренний голос ему кричит: 
- Наклонись влево!
Он не задумываясь наклоняется, и справа свистит пролетающая стрела. Он продолжает бежать, и тут внутренний голос вновь кричит:
- Наклонись вправо!
Он наклоняется, и на этот раз стрела пролетает слева. Ковбой бежит дальше, и внутренний голос кричит:
- Наклонись вперед!
Ковбой наклоняется, и тут ему в задницу смачно втыкается томагавк.
Ковбой:
-?????№";@!*&%
Внутренний голос:
- Извини не угадал...

----------

Фил (29.03.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Вот этим буддизм многих и подкупает, что выглядит более привлекательно на фоне других религий. А его явный фэйл перед материализмом, не берется в расчет, в связи с преобладанием религиозного сознания (восприятия мира).


 Сознание само по себе нематериально. И чтобы работать с нематериальными вещами нужен соответствующий инструментарий. Буддизм это очень хороший и удобный инструментарий для работы с сознанием. Вы же сами признавались, что именно благодаря буддизму Вы пришли к своему текущему воззрению.
А научных методов работы с сознанием, увы, практически нет. Поскольку психология - вообще не наука  :Smilie: 
Может кроме разве что аутотренинга, который прекрасно работает, но приводит к такой деформации сознания, что не знаешь, каким боком или раком это потом выйдет.





> Вполне возможно, что сахарницу вы слышали, или видели периферийным зрением, а поймать удалось благодаря обостренной реакции в данный временной промежуток и т.д. и т.п.
> Вообще интуицию не стоит переоценивать, это может боком выйти. Есть старый детский анекдот на эту тему:


 Возможно я увидел 5 минут назад, что она криво стоит. Но я это не анализировал, я это имел в виду. И я этого не помню. А интуиция это 50/50. Может сработает, может нет. Это как совет "Что делать в критической ситуации? Делайте хоть что нибудь, есть вероятность, что это поможет!"

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.03.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Еще у меня есть знакомый фрезеровщик-тренер со средним образованием, который пишет статьи буквально цитируя буддийские Первоисточники. Я его спросила: А Вы Ламрим читали? Он удивленно переспросил: "А что такое - Ламрим?"


Это прям готовый анекдот.  :Smilie: )))))))

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (31.03.2012), Фил (29.03.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Люди часто сами не могут объяснить, почему вдруг начинают сочинять небылицы и фантастические истории, это происходит "на автомате". А уж в религиозной среде - это сплошь и рядом.
> 
> 
> 
> Логика... такая логичная, что просто обезоруживает.


Ну, должно быть, моё сообщение не для Тхеравадинов.  :Smilie:

----------


## Wyrd

троллофтоп: может, чтобы не вводить людей в заблуждение, кому-то стоит апдейтнуть поле "традиция"?

----------

Тао (29.03.2012), Фил (29.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.03.2012)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Насколько я понял, миссия науки "логика" в том, чтобы проверить в теории значение какого-либо результата - будет он истина или ложь. Для этого существуют определенные правила (основные:     
>     1) Закон тождества.
>     2) Закон непротиворечия.
>     3) Закон исключения третьего.
>     4) Закон достаточного основания. )
> 
> Логика не дает ответа на вопрос, было ли истинно первоначальное условие (аксиома). Во времена Аристотеля полагали, что аксиома - это что бесспорно истинно.
> 
> 4БИ - они на то и "истины", что на этих 4 аксиомах логически строится весь теоретический аппарат буддизма.
> ...


Насколько я понял предмет логики, то но состоит только в том, что бы выявлять противоречивые суждения, она вообще не занимается выяснением истинности, она даже не занимается выяснением непротиворечивости суждений, это не является ее предметом. Все остальное, доказательство, обоснование, опровержение, мы относим к предмету логики совершенно необоснованно.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Можно сказать проще (и честнее): о происхождении сознания нам ничего не известно. Мы просто осознаем факт его наличия, но откуда оно берется - не знаем.
> Это такая же метафизика, как и утверждение о том, что оно сотворено Богом.


По крайней мере известно, что непротиворечивых суждений о возникновении истинного сознания нет. Факт наличия истинного сознания основан на на противоречивых, суждениях. Отнюдь не такая же, непротиворечивых суждений о творении Богом нет, но вот противоречивость суждения о причинности сознания пока никто не доказал.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Один крайне высокий мастер школы Нингма, в фильме "Йогины Тибета", прямо сказал, что помнит все свои прошлые жизни. Что, это его субъективное было?


Конечно. Если уже само его существование субъективно, что уж говорить об объективности того, что с ним было в прошлом.

----------


## Фил

> Насколько я понял предмет логики, то но состоит только в том, что бы выявлять противоречивые суждения, она вообще не занимается выяснением истинности, она даже не занимается выяснением непротиворечивости суждений, это не является ее предметом. Все остальное, доказательство, обоснование, опровержение, мы относим к предмету логики совершенно необоснованно.


 Да как же это?!
Именно этим логика и занимается!
~(~P → (~Q & R)
 P = T, Q = F, R = T.
Ответ: F

Логика не занимается выяснением истинности начальных значений. А вот истинность/ложность конечного значения она как раз и помогает вычислить.
И доказательство - это центральная  парадигма логики. Был такой чувак, звали его - Евклид  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.03.2012)

----------


## Фил

...

----------


## Фил

> По крайней мере известно, что непротиворечивых суждений о возникновении истинного сознания нет. Факт наличия истинного сознания основан на на противоречивых, суждениях. Отнюдь не такая же, непротиворечивых суждений о творении Богом нет, но вот противоречивость суждения о причинности сознания пока никто не доказал.


 Это не важно

----------


## Пилигрим

> Не очень удачный пример. И глыба и скульптура - одинаково камень. 
> Вот если бы мы сказали, что фильтр отфильтровывает чистую воду от примесей, то аналогия была бы верной. Фильтр производит чистую воду в том смысле, что делает её чистой, но не создаёт воду, как таковую.
> 
> В противном случае Ниббана была бы причинно-обусловленной Путём. Но Ниббана не может быть причинно-обусловленной.


Отфильтровывать чистую воду, зачем? Если примеси есть то вода не чистая? Кроме того чистая вода и грязная вода - вода, и то и другое?
 Мне больше нравится: чистота воды присутствует и в чистой и в грязной воде, мы не производим чистой воды ни в каких смыслах, в этом нет смысла т.к. она уже есть, убраем грязь (примеси) и  чистота воды становится для нас очевидной.

----------


## Пилигрим

Доказывают или опровергают сами суждения и соответственно субъект их высказывающий. Задача логики проверить на  противоречивость  используемые в доказательствах суждения и не более того. Она даже не решает возможно ли использовать в доказательстве суждение, в независимости от того обнаружена его противоречивость или нет, это полностью выбор субъекта высказывающего суждение.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Это не важно


Именно об этом я и говорил в предыдущем посте. Это ваш выбор, но не логики, не стоит ей приписывать то, что ей не принадлежит.

----------


## Фил

> Доказывают или опровергают сами суждения и соответственно субъект их высказывающий. Задача логики проверить на  противоречивость  используемые в доказательствах суждения и не более того. Она даже не решает возможно ли использовать в доказательстве суждение, в независимости от того обнаружена его противоречивость или нет, это полностью выбор субъекта высказывающего суждение.


 А Вы логику изучали?
И какие именно учебники?
"...Одна из главных задач логики — определить, как прийти к выводу из предпосылок (правильное рассуждение) и получить истинное знание о предмете размышления, чтобы глубже разобраться в нюансах изучаемого предмета мысли и его соотношениях с другими аспектами рассматриваемого явления..."

----------


## Топпер

> Отфильтровывать чистую воду, зачем? Если примеси есть то вода не чистая? Кроме того чистая вода и грязная вода - вода, и то и другое?


Достаточно в воду добавить одну каплю цианида, и она вместо воды будет уже ядом.



> Мне больше нравится: чистота воды присутствует и в чистой и в грязной воде, мы не производим чистой воды ни в каких смыслах, в этом нет смысла т.к. она уже есть, убраем грязь (примеси) и  чистота воды становится для нас очевидной.


Оттого, что вода присутствует в стоках химического производства, нам особой пользы нет. Её всё-равно нельзя пить. 
Нам нужна именно чистая вода. И отчищать её есть смысл.

----------

Фил (29.03.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Именно об этом я и говорил в предыдущем посте. Это ваш выбор, но не логики, не стоит ей приписывать то, что ей не принадлежит.


 Это даже не мой выбор, это так и есть. Выбора нет. Для того чтобы логически прийти к закону каммы, не важно было ли у сознания начало или нет.

----------


## Фил

> Достаточно в воду добавить одну каплю цианида, и она вместо воды будет уже ядом.
> .


 Чистая вода и грязная вода - это две разных воды. И фильтр все таки работает, делает чистую воду из грязной. Но Топпер прав, фильтр ее не создает. Он меняет ее свойства.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Так и в вашем случае оно произошло по неведомо какой причине. Просто вводится спекулятивная категория "бесконечное", но это ничего не проясняет.
> По сути, суждение здесь сводится к тому, что "сознание есть и всегда было". Но сама категория "есть" предполагает противоположную возможность: "не есть". И значит закономерным является вопрос "откуда взялось?"
> И ответ "было всегда" является метафизическим допущением.


Как это неведомо? Ведомо, по причине неведения. Все остальное исходит из самостного существования сознания, но такое невозможно. Возможно только причинное существование и то условно.

----------


## Пилигрим

> А Вы логику изучали?
> И какие именно учебники?
> "...Одна из главных задач логики — определить, как прийти к выводу из предпосылок (правильное рассуждение) и получить истинное знание о предмете размышления, чтобы глубже разобраться в нюансах изучаемого предмета мысли и его соотношениях с другими аспектами рассматриваемого явления..."


Есть вывод, есть предпосылка, из которой надо прийти к выводу. По вашему задача логики привести к выводу из данной предпосылки. Т.е. в приходе все решает логика, сама предпосылка значения не имеет? Если не так, то очевидно, что к выводу приводит именно предпосылка. Но тогда, по вашему получается, что логика решает то, что надлежит сделать предпосылке. Давший определение загрузил логику несвойственной ей задачей. Собственно о чем и речь.

----------


## Фил

> Есть вывод, есть предпосылка, из которой надо прийти к выводу. По вашему задача логики привести к выводу из данной предпосылки. Т.е. в приходе все решает логика, сама предпосылка значения не имеет? Если не так, то очевидно, что к выводу приводит именно предпосылка. Но тогда, по вашему получается, что логика решает то, что надлежит сделать предпосылке. Давший определение загрузил логику несвойственной ей задачей. Собственно о чем и речь.


 Это не "по моему". А в Ваших словах как раз логики нет. Прочитайте, то что Вы написали.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Достаточно в воду добавить одну каплю цианида, и она вместо воды будет уже ядом.
> 
> Оттого, что вода присутствует в стоках химического производства, нам особой пользы нет. Её всё-равно нельзя пить. 
> Нам нужна именно чистая вода. И отчищать её есть смысл.





> Топпер №129 Вот если бы мы сказали, что фильтр отфильтровывает чистую воду от примесей, то аналогия была бы верной


Мой вопрос собственно вот об этом вашем суждении. Я только высказал свое сомнение в его непротиворечивости.
Зачем отфильтровывать чистую воду?
Если в воде есть примеси она чистая или грязная?

----------


## Пилигрим

> Это не "по моему". А в Ваших словах как раз логики нет. Прочитайте, то что Вы написали.


Помогите мне пожалуйста это увидеть.

----------


## Фил

> Помогите мне пожалуйста это увидеть.


Сейчас разработан достаточно обширный математический аппарат формальной логики, которым я не владею.
А если на пальцах, то есть с помощью логики можно решать например такие типы задач:
1. Теоретический вывод истинного результата, который формируется на основе 2-х истинных посылок (классика)
    Всякий человек смертен 
    Сократ — человек 
    Сократ смертен 

2. Есть истинная посылка и результат, который мы хотим проверить на истинность.
Строим "мост" - доказательство между ними.
Например: есть прямоугольный треугольник
Предположение: сумма квадратов катетов равна квадрату гипотенузы
(доказательств более 300!)

Вы МатАн изучали?

----------


## Пилигрим

> Сейчас разработан достаточно обширный математический аппарат формальной логики, которым я не владею.
> А если на пальцах, то есть с помощью логики можно решать например такие типы задач:
> 1. Теоретический вывод истинного результата, который формируется на основе 2-х истинных посылок (классика)
>     Всякий человек смертен 
>     Сократ — человек 
>     Сократ смертен 
> 
> 2. Есть истинная посылка и результат, который мы хотим проверить на истинность.
> Строим "мост" - доказательство между ними.
> ...


1. Кто формирует истинность вывода, кто выносит суждение о его истинности? Вы? Зачем валите свой вывод на логику? Логика в данном случае, необходима вам, делающему вывод верным, и то  только для того, что бы проверить тезис на противоречивость. Проверили, нашли его непротиворечивым, вынесли суждение - вывод верен. Не логика же сделала вывод верным, но вы, ваше суждение и ваша привычка считать, что только непротиворечивые суждения могут быть верными.
2. Вывод о истинности результата, проверку на истинность делает не логика, а мост, доказательства, которые построили вы, на том основании, что они непротиворечивы. Логика в данном случае только проверила их на противоречивость и то только если вы ею воспользовались.

----------


## Фил

Извините, я Вас совсем не понимаю. Мы на разных языках разговариваем.
У меня ощущение, что Вы пытаетесь внести в логику какую-то метафизику и эзотерику.
Истинность логического результата не зависит от того, кто этот результат вычисляет, его и компьютер может вычислить.
Могу порекомендовать для начала прочитать книжку "Logic for Dummies" Mark Zegarelli
Несмотря на то, что название "для чайников", это достаточно хорошее введение в логику.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.03.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Мой вопрос собственно вот об этом вашем суждении. Я только высказал свое сомнение в его непротиворечивости.
> Зачем отфильтровывать чистую воду?
> Если в воде есть примеси она чистая или грязная?


Фильтр отфильтровывает чистую воду от примесей. Т.е. делает грязную воду - чистой.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Извините, я Вас совсем не понимаю. Мы на разных языках разговариваем.
> У меня ощущение, что Вы пытаетесь внести в логику какую-то метафизику и эзотерику.
> Истинность логического результата не зависит от того, кто этот результат вычисляет, его и компьютер может вычислить.
> Могу порекомендовать для начала прочитать книжку "Logic for Dummies" Mark Zegarelli
> Несмотря на то, что название "для чайников", это достаточно хорошее введение в логику.


ОК. Давайте оставим это, видимо просто я не способен донести свою мысль. Только подумайте над тем, что я вам пытался донести, без привязки к представлению о моей необразованности. Когда вы это поймете вас совершенно перестанут беспокоить формулы типа: "Логика неспособна доказать. Логика неспособна опровергнуть" и.т.п. Поймете, что данные формулы недостоверны, по первому признаку проверки тезиса на противоречивость. *А* не равно *С* на том простом основании, что она этого просто не делает, не имеет как задачу.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Фильтр отфильтровывает чистую воду от примесей. Т.е. делает грязную воду - чистой.


Разве не правильнее сказать: "Фильтр отфильтровывает грязную воду от примесей, т.е. делает грязную воду чистой.
А так получается что отфильтровывает он одну воду(чистую), а чистую воду делает из другой воды (грязной). Делает и отфильтровывает он одновременно?

----------


## Топпер

> Разве не правильнее сказать: "Фильтр отфильтровывает грязную воду от примесей, т.е. делает грязную воду чистой.
> А так получается что отфильтровывает он одну воду, а чистую делает из другой воды (грязной).


Нет. Не правильно. Фильтр создаётся для отфильтровывания чистой воды от грязной. А не для того, чтобы отфильтровывать грязную воду от примесей.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Нет. Не правильно. Фильтр создаётся для отфильтровывания чистой воды от грязной. А не для того, чтобы отфильтровывать грязную воду от примесей.


Угу. ОК. Но тогда получается, что фильтр удаляет не примеси, но грязную воду из чистой воды.

----------


## Топпер

> Угу. ОК. Но тогда получается, что фильтр удаляет не примеси, но грязную воду из чистой воды.


Возьмите на кухне фильтр, и попробуйте профильтровать.

----------

Фил (30.03.2012)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Возьмите на кухне фильтр, и попробуйте профильтровать.


Пробовал, наблюдал: 
1 наливаем воду в фильтр, 
2 из фильтра вытекает вода, 
3 в фильтре остались примеси
4 В налитой в фильтр воде были примеси. Вода + примеси = грязная вода.
Вывод: Налитая в фильтр, для отфильтровывания, вода была грязной водой.

----------


## Топпер

Да. И фильтр отфильтровывает эту грязную воду.

----------


## Сергей Хос

У вас спор о словах.
Грязная вода - неправильное выражение. Правильнее называть такую воду "загрязненной" или водой с примесью <грязи>. Тогда и не будет таких логических ошибок.

----------

Wyrd (30.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.03.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Вода с примесью грязи и есть грязная вода. Тот, кто хотел меня понять - понял уже давно.

----------

Сергей Хос (30.03.2012), Фил (30.03.2012)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Да. И фильтр отфильтровывает эту грязную воду.


Угу. ОК. Если бы фильтр отфильтровывал грязную воду, то она (грязная вода) должна бы остаться в фильтре после того, как из фильтра перестала течь вода. Но ее там нет, я заглядывал, проверял, в фильтре остались только примеси, но они не вода, ни грязная ни чистая.

----------


## Топпер

Естественно. Грязная вода стала чистой.

----------

Фил (30.03.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

Грязная вода - это чистая, но с грязью. Чистая вода - это грязная вода, но без грязи.
Я не понимаю, что вас смущает.

----------

Фил (30.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.03.2012)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Естественно. Грязная вода стала чистой.


Так грязная вода это чистая вода + грязь? Если да, то зачем чистой воде, как вы утверждаете "становится", она ведь уже есть, просто в ней присутствует грязь, которую мы и отфильтровываем? Какой смысл возникать тому, что уже есть?

----------


## Пилигрим

> Грязная вода - это чистая, но с грязью. Чистая вода - это грязная вода, но без грязи.
> Я не понимаю, что вас смущает.





> Топпер:Естественно. Грязная вода *стала* чистой.


Смущает вот это СТАЛА.

----------


## Топпер

> Так грязная вода это чистая вода + грязь? Если да, то зачем чистой воде, как вы утверждаете "становится", она ведь уже есть, просто в ней присутствует грязь, которую мы и отфильтровываем? Какой смысл возникать тому, что уже есть?





> Смущает вот это СТАЛА.


Да. Она* СТАЛА* чистой. До этого не была. До этого БЫЛА грязной.

Если вы не понимаете, как это происходит и зачем мы её отчищаем, Могу предложить вам испить этой "изначально чистой воды с грязью", например, из канализации. И тогда, надеюсь, вы поймёте, зачем нам отчищать "уже чистую изначально воду".

----------

Фил (30.03.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

Бханте,




> Материалисты говорят, что сознание - порождение материи, а не предшествующего момента сознания.


А как могут концепции, умозаключения, логика, постулаты в которые человек верит (_умственная функции_) производиться 
без-сознательной материей? 

Мы можем больше понять о материи разложив на более мелкие материальные части. Например взять камень и проанализировать на элементы. Элементы на атомы, и т.д.

А можем ли мы больше понять о смысле фразы разложив её на отдельные  буквы или точки? Нет конечно. Ум это другая функция которая не редуцируется в материю. Почему Буддисты празднуют Весак а Христиане Воскресенье Христа? Эти понятия нельзя объяснить как производное только материи.  Ум качественно отличается от материи, хотя и может (частично) зависит от материи.


Опровержение философского материализма который учить что все умственые функции (если они есть) происходят от неразумной материи.

1) Что бы утверждение было верным, оно должно исходит из рационального источника
2) Сама материя или скопление материи, не являются рациональным источником. (не панпсихизм)
3) Так что, никакое рациональное утверждение которое верно не может исходит от просто материи.
4) Только разум может рационализировать, обобщать данные, и делать рациональные утверждения.

Поэтому даже утверждения типа «_материализм верен потому что..._»делается посредством разума а не материи. То есть существует такая рациональная мыслительная функция не происходящая от бессознательной и неразумной материи. Если бы была только материя, то любые логические выводы были бы чисто случайными и мир не мог бы быть познан вне чистой случайности. 

Как отсутствие разума может породить рациональные идеи которые могут быть верными или нет? Может ли случайный звук издаваемый компьютером, случайно нашептать философский трактат или какую нибудь историю? 

Мы же думает очень часто каждый день... Это все указывает на то что существует хоть какойто слой разумной функции вне материи. То есть определённая версия дуализма кажется верна.  

Если ум не порождается материей, то он порождается прошлым умом. 
Первый момент ума ребенка зависит от прошлого ума.
Прошлый момент ума до рождения этого тела может быть только в прошлой жизни.

----------

Wyrd (31.03.2012), Фил (01.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> все указывает на то что существует хоть какойто слой разумной функции вне материи. То есть определённая версия дуализма кажется верна.


Самая верная версия дуализма - это монизм. ))))

----------

Wyrd (31.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.03.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Самая верная версия дуализма - это монизм. ))))


Объясните пожалуйста.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Объясните пожалуйста.


Дуализм исходит из предпосылки: "есть я - субъект, и есть это - объект". Данная предпосылка порождена вашим умом, который един в себе в качестве субъекта, порождающего данную предпосылку. Таким образом, дуализм порожден монизмом. Монизм первичен, и дуализм при правильном рассмотрении сводится к нему.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (31.03.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Дуализм исходит из предпосылки: "есть я - субъект, и есть это - объект". Данная предпосылка порождена вашим умом, который един в себе в качестве субъекта, порождающего данную предпосылку. Таким образом, дуализм порожден монизмом. Монизм первичен, и дуализм при правильном рассмотрении сводится к нему.


Под понятием "дуализм" обычно подразумевают  сознание-материя. Это соответствует эмпирическому опыту.

Под понятием "монизм" обычно подразумевают теорию что все состоит из одной  материи или сознания (_крайний материализм или онтологический идеализм_). С этой т.з. нету проблемы как сознание и тело связаны, но имеются другие фил. проблемы.

----------

Фил (01.04.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Под понятием "дуализм" обычно подразумевают  сознание-материя. Это соответствует эмпирическому опыту.


Смотря, какому опыту. Научными методами пока не удаётся зафиксировать сознание как нечто, отдельное от материи. Не могли зафиксировать его и древние китайцы, исходившие из того, что всё состоит из единой субстанции (ци). Материя и сознание у них — разные формы ци, отличающиеся плотностью.

----------

Фил (01.04.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Смотря, какому опыту.


Эмпирическому опыту. Вы сознаёте что написано в этом предложение? Понимание этого это сознание, экран это материя. Вот есть данное в опыте: Ум который воспринимает и понимает  +  материя (экран).

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Эмпирическому опыту. Вы сознаёте что написано в этом предложение? Понимание этого это сознание, экран это материя. Вот есть данное в опыте: Ум который воспринимает и понимает  +  материя (экран).


Так эмпирический опыт —это недостоверный источник познания. И то, что мне кажется, что есть отдельно ум и отдельно экран, никак не доказывает, что экран не является формой сознания, а ум — формой материи.

----------

Фил (01.04.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Так эмпирический опыт —это недостоверный источник познания.


Смотря как и что. Это самый достоверный источник что только может быть насчёт наличия сознания/восприятия/понимания и того что от сознания не зависит (материя). То что вы понимаете написанное доказывает что есть сознание. Черные знаки на экране (буквы) это  относиться к материи. Я пишу это независимо от вашего желания. Вы не придумываете эту материю и не знаете что Я напишу в конце так как это от вас не зависит (_материя может находиться независимо от сознания_). 





> И то, что мне кажется, что есть отдельно ум и отдельно экран, никак не доказывает, что экран не является формой сознания, а ум — формой материи.


Главное что дано в опыте. Перечитайте что я написал в начала этого поста.

----------

Фил (01.04.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> То что вы понимаете написанное доказывает что есть сознание.


Есть-то оно есть (или по крайней мере кажется). Но это не имеет отношения к дуализму/монизму, т.к. наличие сознания не означает, что оно нематериально. Что если сознание — одна из форм материи, которую пока не научились фиксировать объективно? Или наоборот, возможно, что все проявления —это формы сознания, просто некоторые формы, как нам кажется, контролирует некое «я» (я подумал, я захотел, я проанализировал и т.д.), а другие — не контролирует (когда мы взаимодействуем с другими людьми, духами и т.п.). Эмпирическому опыту ни одна из этих гипотез не противоречит.

----------

Фил (01.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Под понятием "монизм" обычно подразумевают теорию что все состоит из одной  материи или сознания (_крайний материализм или онтологический идеализм_).


Это просто врожденная ограниченность европейской философии заставляет так думать. Именно поэтому европейцы как правило не в состоянии понять буддизм, который по-настоящему монистичен.




> Это соответствует эмпирическому опыту.


я ОСОЗНАЮ материю и я ОСОЗНАЮ сознание. То и другое - результат единого осознавания. Так что монизм первичен. Это выводится чисто эмпирически.

----------

Фил (01.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.03.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вы сознаёте что написано в этом предложение? Понимание этого это сознание, экран это материя. Вот есть данное в опыте: Ум который воспринимает и понимает  +  материя (экран).


А разве сам факт того, что мы говорим о материи- это не деятельность сознания? Материя - это рупа дхаммы, а ни нечто совершенно противоположное сознанию, которое её якобы воспринимает. 




> 1. Дхаммы обусловлены разумом, их лучшая часть — разум, из разума они сотворены. Если кто-нибудь говорит или делает с нечистым разумом, то за ним следует несчастье, как колесо за следом везущего.
> 2. Дхаммы обусловлены разумом, их лучшая часть — разум, из разума они сотворены. Если кто-нибудь говорит или делает с чистым разумом, то за ним следует счастье, как неотступная тень.


(Дхаммапада)

----------

Сергей Хос (31.03.2012), Фил (01.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.04.2012)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Да. Она* СТАЛА* чистой. До этого не была. До этого БЫЛА грязной.
> 
> Если вы не понимаете, как это происходит и зачем мы её отчищаем, Могу предложить вам испить этой "изначально чистой воды с грязью", например, из канализации. И тогда, надеюсь, вы поймёте, зачем нам отчищать "уже чистую изначально воду".


В таком случае та ниббана о которой говорите вы, СТАНОВИТСЯ. ее существование обусловлено отсутствием клеш.
То, что она необусловлена, у вас, не более чем вера. Непротиворечивых обоснований достоверности, 
ее необусловленности, не предъявлено. В одном я с вами соглашусь, пора заканчивать, вы правы, кто хотел понять 
тот понял. Спасибо за терпение, для меня наша беседа была очень полезной.

----------


## AlexТ

> я ОСОЗНАЮ материю и я ОСОЗНАЮ сознание. То и другое - результат единого осознавания. Так что монизм первичен. Это выводится чисто эмпирически.


Есть большая разница между фантазией золота на столе и между восприятием материального золота на столе.

Пожалуйста не путайте способ познания (эпистемологию) и то что есть (онтология).




> Это просто врожденная ограниченность европейской философии заставляет так думать. Именно поэтому европейцы как правило не в состоянии понять буддизм, который по-настоящему монистичен.


В Тхераваде и ранних школах есть очень четкие различия между nāma и rūpa. Звучит очень по Западному. Это кстати первая ступень инсайта в Випассане -> nāmarūpa pariccheda ñāṇa .

 В Вимуттимагге хорошо сказано:




> *DIFFERENCES BETWEEN NAME AND FORM*
> Q. What are the differences between name and form?
> A. Name has no body; form has body. Name is hard to discern; form is easily discerned. Name proceeds quickly; form proceeds slowly. Name
> does not accumulate; form accumulates. Name excogitates, knows, considers, is aware; form does not do these. Form walks, leans, sits, lies down, bends and stretches; name does not do these. Name knows: "I go", "I lean", "I sit", "I lie down", "I bend", "I stretch"; form does not know these. Form drinks, eats, chews, tastes; name does not do these. Name knows: "I drink", "I eat", "I chew", "I taste"; form does not know these. Form claps the hands, frolics, laughs, cries and talks in many ways; name does not do these. Name knows thus: "I clap", "I frolic", "I laugh", "I cry", "I talk in such and such a manner"; form does not know these. These are the differences between name and form; and that yogin knows name [454] and form thus: "Only name and form are here; there is no being, there is no soul". Thus he, making it manifest, gets the perception of the formations.


Звучит очень похоже на Картезианский Дуализм (_кроме взглядов об Атмане_).

----------

Фил (01.04.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> А разве сам факт того, что мы говорим о материи- это не деятельность сознания?



Maтерия может быть познана в сознание  (_а как еще_?). Но она не зависит от сознания.  Я не могу сознать кусок золота в руке и потом продать его как настоящие материальный обьект. 


Я считаю что есть разница между познанием и то что познаётся. Познаётся отражение обьекта, а не создание материального обьекта.

----------

Фил (01.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> А разве сам факт того, что мы говорим о материи- это не деятельность сознания? Материя - это рупа дхаммы, а ни нечто совершенно противоположное сознанию, которое её якобы воспринимает.


И рупа дхаммы не есть читта или четасика. Несводимы к ним.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Maтерия может быть познана в сознание  (_а как еще_?). Но она не зависит от сознания.  Я не могу сознать кусок золота в руке и потом продать его как настоящие материальный обьект. 
> 
> 
> Я считаю что есть разница между познанием и то что познаётся. Познаётся отражение обьекта, а не создание материального обьекта.


Я и не говорю, что материя порождена разумом. ) Это противоречит действительности- например я не могу силой мыслей творить золото. Но это не отменяет сложность и запутанность процессов, различаемых в акте восприятия внешнего мира, хотя в обыденной жизни всё кажется простым, где сознание- это воспринимающий субъект, а золото- объект. Но при исследовании сущности чувственной перцепции и опыта (чем собственно и занимается буддист в отличии от ученого, исследующего сущность внешнего мира, материи) подобный дуализм уже не кажется таким очевидным, к тому же он противоречит тому, что говорил Будда отшельнику Бахии:  

"В видимом должно быть просто видимое; в слышимом должно быть просто слышимое; в ощущаемом должно быть просто ощущаемое; в осознаваемом должно быть просто осознаваемое".

Поэтому, когда мы говорим о руппа-дхаммах, то это следует понимать не как противопоставление психическому, но как то, что и внешние, и внутренние явления относятся к одному и тому же процессу, который принадлежит сфере непосредственного опыта и чувственной перцепции, они то и создают у нас представление или идею материи, золота и т.д. Таким образом, рупа-дхармы не отрываются от других категорий дхарм, от сознания, эмоций и т.д, но входят в состав мимолетных комбинаций из которых и слагается поток сознательной жизни. 





> И рупа дхаммы не есть читта или четасика. Несводимы к ним.


Безусловно, в противном случае мы имели бы дело с солипсизмом, а не с буддизмом. )

----------

Vladiimir (01.04.2012), Федор Ф (01.04.2012), Фил (01.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Поэтому, когда мы говорим о руппа-дхаммах, то это следует понимать не как противопоставление психическому, но как то, что и внешние, и внутренние явления относятся к одному и тому же процессу, который принадлежит сфере непосредственного опыта и чувственной перцепции, они то и создают у нас представление или идею материи, золота и т.д. Таким образом, рупа-дхармы не отрываются от других категорий дхарм, от сознания, эмоций и т.д, но входят в состав мимолетных комбинаций из которых и слагается поток сознательной жизни.


В Тхераваде часто говорят о рупа-дхаммах внешних, и рупа дхаммах внутренних. Т.е. внешние рупакалапы, они не наши. Т.е. не в нашем потоке сознания. Они только касаются его. Например, звук от падения камня в горах - это рупа внешняя.

----------

Сергей Ч (01.04.2012), Федор Ф (01.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но она не зависит от сознания.  Я не могу сознать кусок золота в руке и потом продать его как настоящие материальный обьект.


Зависит, еще как! Кусокзолота в вашей руке без вашего (или чьего-то еще) сознания не будет куском золота.

----------

Vladiimir (01.04.2012), Фил (01.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Зависит, еще как! Кусокзолота в вашей руке без вашего (или чьего-то еще) сознания не будет куском золота.


а чем он будет?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> а чем он будет?


Ничем. По крайней мере с т.зр. анатмавады.

----------

Фил (01.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Ничем. По крайней мере с т.зр. анатмавады.


Как ничем? А рупакалапы куда вы денете?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Как ничем? А рупакалапы куда вы денете?


Чтобы я их куда-то дел, нужно, чтобы я сперва откуда-то взялся.
А если меня нет (согласно условиям задачи), то и про рупакалапы говорить не приходится.
То есть можно их, конечно, нафантазировать, сказать например: "Где-то там лежат рупакалапы". Только зачем?

----------

Vladiimir (01.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Чтобы я их куда-то дел, нужно, чтобы я сперва откуда-то взялся.
> А если меня нет (согласно условиям задачи), то и про рупакалапы говорить не приходится.
> То есть можно их, конечно, нафантазировать, сказать например: "Где-то там лежат рупакалапы". Только зачем?


Ну например возьмём труп человека. Его рупакалапы сохраняются ещё очень долго.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну например возьмём труп человека. Его рупакалапы сохраняются ещё очень долго.


в восприятии живых.

----------

Vladiimir (01.04.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> то, что карма существует это вопрос веры?


Одна лишь вера ущербна, опираясь только на нее нельзя постичь Истину. Это приведет неизменно к заблуждению. То же самое можно сказать и о логике и о философии, об инсайте, об интуиции, о нравственности и духовности.
Дхамма представляет собой единый сплав, синтез всего этого. Выпадает какое-то звено - и рассыпается это универсальное, совершенное знание.
 Поэтому мы и упираемся вечно в тупик, оперируя только логикой и пренебрегая, скажем, инсайтом или интуицией ( или наоборот). Так ничего нельзя ни доказать, ни понять, ни достичь. Все превращается в бессмысленную болтовню и блуждания в потемках. Потому что это однобокое познание. Оно не приводит к истине.
Поэтому не вопрос веры и камма и многое другое, а вопрос всего вышеперечисленного в целом.
 В целостности знания и в синтезе всех возможных для человека способов познания и заключается уникальность буддизма.

----------

Алексей Е (01.04.2012), Сергей Ч (01.04.2012), Фил (01.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> в восприятии живых.


Нет. В природе. До тех пор, пока в нём будет действовать тежо.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нет. В природе.


Не обосновано.

Не знаю, как у вас в Тхераваде, но в Махаяне в целом утверждается, что объекты не устанавливают свое бытие в качестве "того" или "этого" со своей стороны. В этом и состоит смысл понятия "пустотность".
Например, тот же кусок золота в восприятии собаки теряет многие из своих свойств, по которым мы его определяем. А если предположить, что этот самый кусок воспринимает какая-нибудь прета или асур, то что они при этом видят мы не можем даже вообразить.
Исходя из этого вопрос о том, каков этот кусок "сам по себе" - бессмысленный. Можно спрашивать, чем он является в нашем (или чьем-то еще) восприятии. Вот об это лишь я и толкую.

----------

Vladiimir (02.04.2012), Wyrd (02.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.04.2012), Фил (02.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Не обосновано.
> 
> Не знаю, как у вас в Тхераваде, но в Махаяне в целом утверждается, что объекты не устанавливают свое бытие в качестве "того" или "этого" со своей стороны. В этом и состоит смысл понятия "пустотность".


Будда неоднократно говорит, упоминая рупу:



> «Поэтому, монахи, любая форма - прошлая, будущая или настоящая; *внутренняя или внешняя*; грубая или утончённая; обычная или возвышенная; далёкая или близкая: каждую форму следует видеть такой, какой она есть на самом деле, за счёт





> Например, тот же кусок золота в восприятии собаки теряет многие из своих свойств, по которым мы его определяем. А если предположить, что этот самый кусок воспринимает какая-нибудь прета или асур, то что они при этом видят мы не можем даже вообразить.


Они видят кусок золота. Если, конечно, мы с вами говорим не о названиях.



> Исходя из этого вопрос о том, каков этот кусок "сам по себе" - бессмысленный. Можно спрашивать, чем он является в нашем (или чьем-то еще) восприятии. Вот об это лишь я и толкую.


Отнюдь не бессмысленный. Чем он является в чьём-либо сознании, и каковой ценностью обладает - это сторона субъективная. Я же говорю об объективной.

----------

Фил (02.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Да, да, все правильно: в Тхераваде (как и в Хинаяне) из двух видов отсутствия самости учат только одному - пустоте личности, а учение о пустоте дахарм отсутствует. Так что нам не договориться - расхождение чисто доктринальное.

----------

Wyrd (02.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Да, да, все правильно: в Тхераваде (как и в Хинаяне) из двух видов отсутствия самости учат только одному - пустоте личности, а учение о пустоте дахарм отсутствует. Так что нам не договориться - расхождение чисто доктринальное.


Вообще говоря учат тому, чему учил Будда. 
Саббе дхамма - анатта. - все дхаммы лишены атты. Лишены дхармина. Но это не означает, что сами дхаммы не существуют.

И, что у вас есть, если дхаммы - пусты?

Или, наверное можно глобализовать вопрос: 
1. есть ли что-либо вне человека? 
2. есть ли какие-либо силы кроме каммы, независимые от самого человека, помогающие творить "внешний мир"?

----------

Фил (02.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Вопрос о том, каков мир "сам по себе" можно переформулировать иначе: "Как воспринимает мир Будда".
В махаяне ответ таков: Будда видит вещи одновременно (1) как пустотные (не имеющие собственных свойств, то есть, по сути, как никакие); (2) так, как их видят его кармически обусловленные ученики. Не имея принуждающего кармического видения Будда видит мир "никак", но из сострадания к кармически обусловленным окружающим существам видит его так же, как они. То есть общаясь с асурами, он будет воспринимать мир как асуры, общаясь с людьми - как люди и так далее.
У Чандракирти эта мысль выражена в словах:

Из-за болезни глаз (катаракты) [в пространстве] видятся
Падающие волоски и прочие ложные сущности .
Их таковость  необходимо увидеть, не приписывая [ей] какой-либо самости (то есть собственных свойств).
Подобно этому следует понять и [постижение] таковости [всех вещей].

Природа (rang bzhin) совокупностей и прочего, воспринимаемая свободными от предрасположенностей  к неведению Просветленными Буддами *подобно тому, как человек без катаракты видит "падающие волоски"*, есть их абсолютная истина.

Как человек без катаракты (= неведения) видит "падающие волоски"? Он их НЕ ВИДИТ, а вместо них воспринимает пространство, то есть пустоту.
"Нет никакой ложки". (с)
И нет никакого золота.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (02.04.2012), Фил (02.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Вопрос о том, каков мир "сам по себе" можно переформулировать иначе: "Как воспринимает мир Будда".


Не надо про Будду. Как видит Будда - мы не узнаем, пока сами не достигнем его уровня.



> В махаяне ответ таков: Будда видит вещи одновременно (1) как пустотные (не имеющие собственных свойств, то есть, по сути, как никакие)


Т.е. они есть или их нет? Или упрощая: есть что-либо или там полный вакуум?



> (2) так, как их видят его кармически обусловленные ученики. Не имея принуждающего кармического видения Будда видит мир "никак", но из сострадания к кармически обусловленным окружающим существам видит его так же, как они. То есть общаясь с асурами, он будет воспринимать мир как асуры, общаясь с людьми - как люди и так далее.


Т.е. нет ничего, абсолютный вакуум, но Будда из сострадания начинает видеть галлюцинации, так получается?



> У Чандракирти эта мысль выражена в словах:
> 
> [COLOR="#008000"]Из-за болезни глаз (катаракты) [в пространстве] видятся
> Падающие волоски и прочие ложные сущности .
> Их таковость  необходимо увидеть, не приписывая [ей] какой-либо самости (то есть собственных свойств).
> Подобно этому следует понять и [постижение] таковости [всех вещей].


Катаракта искажает, в некотором смысле видение мира. Например, можно видеть волоски там, где их нет. Слепота и вовсе перекрывает канал зрения, и тогда можно не видеть волосков даже тогда, когда они есть.

Но мой вопрос не про деффекты восприятия глаза, а про сами волоски. Есть они или нет с т.з. махаянской философии?



> Как человек без катаракты (= неведения) видит "падающие волоски"? Он их НЕ ВИДИТ, а вместо них воспринимает пространство, то есть пустоту.
> "Нет никакой ложки". (с)


Но он видит нормальные, существующие волоски. Мы о них речь ведём.
Дхаммы - это реально существующие волоски. А иллюзорные волоски - это панняти. Но эту часть мы не обсуждаем.

----------

Фил (02.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но мой вопрос не про деффекты восприятия глаза, а про сами волоски. Есть они или нет с т.з. махаянской философии?
> ...
> Дхаммы - это реально существующие волоски.


При окончательном анализе не устанавливаются как реально существующие.
Существование дхарм устанавливается посредством восприятия органами чувств, но сами эти органы есть продукт кармы. Как же они могут установить истину? Все, что ими установлено - подобно иллюзии, не имеет собственной независимой сути.
Кармическое видение подобно сновидению, иллюзии, пузырям на воде, эху, молнии и так далее.

----------

Vladiimir (02.04.2012), Wyrd (02.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.04.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (03.04.2012), Федор Ф (04.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> При окончательном анализе не устанавливаются как реально существующие.


А, что же есть в реальности? Получается, что мира ни в каком виде нет?



> Существование дхарм устанавливается посредством восприятия органами чувств, но сами эти органы есть продукт кармы. Как же они могут установить истину?


Почему нет? Разве у Будды не те же, обуслолвенные каммой органы чувств? Он же смог увидеть истину. Или нет? Разве не он сам говорил про дхаммы?



> Все, что ими установлено - подобно иллюзии, не имеет собственной независимой сути.


Мне кажется, что вы смешиваете разные понятия. 
Например, я смотрю на лист бумаги белого цвета. При этом (т.к. у меня некоторый ахроматизм глаз) я вижу одним глазом этот лист чуть более розовым, а вторым - чуть более зелёным. Понятно, что оба эти ощущения зависят от моих органов чувств, обретённых при помощи каммы.  Соответственно и чаккхувинньяна - это продукт каммы. Но сам лист то существует не в силу моей каммы. Я вот об этом листе речь веду.

----------

Zom (02.04.2012), Фил (02.04.2012)

----------


## Zom

Классика на БФ - "дурацкий солипсизм" ))

----------

Фил (02.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> сам лист то существует не в силу моей каммы. Я вот об этом листе речь веду.


лист как вы его воспринимаете существует в силу вашей кармы.
А вопрос "как он существует сам по себе" - бессмысленный. Именно в силу того, что все восприятие кармически обусловлено.
В науке обычно за объективное принимают, например, данные измерений (хим. анализ и т.д.). Но и это измерение кармически обусловлено ментальными конструкциями, приборами (которые сами находятся в сфере кармического восприятия) и т.д.
То есть собственная сущность вещи так не устанавливается. Поэтому и говорят (в махаяне, а не только на БФ), что сущность вещи - пустота.

----------

Wyrd (02.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> лист как вы его воспринимаете существует в силу вашей кармы.


Ещё раз говорю: вы смешиваете субъективную сторону (восприятие) с объективной ("существованием листа")



> А вопрос "как он существует сам по себе" - бессмысленный. Именно в силу того, что все восприятие кармически обусловлено.


Как раз таки это вопрос важный и фундаментальный. Он не имел бы смысла в системе с одним наблюдателем или в последовательном солипсизме. Но когда мы имеем взаимодействие многих живых существ, вопрос существования мира, независимого от нашей каммы и влияющего на наш поток сознания, становится принципиальным.



> В науке обычно за объективное принимают, например, данные измерений (хим. анализ и т.д.). Но и это измерение кармически обусловлено ментальными конструкциями, приборами (которые сами находятся в сфере кармического восприятия) и т.д.


Например, сила гравитации. Она может быть измерена. Но сказать, что она существует в силу каммической обусловленности - было бы неверным. Нет существ для которых g на земле не 9,8 а скажем 5,5.



> То есть собственная сущность вещи так не устанавливается. Поэтому и говорят (в махаяне, а не только на БФ), что сущность вещи - пустота.


Из вашего ответа так и не увидел, почему же мы должны считать "внешний мир" пустотой. 

Ваш ответ насчёт того, что вопрос про мир бессмысленный, считаю неудовлетворительным. Соответственно и вывод насчёт того, что сущность вещи - пустота, необоснованным.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Например, сила гравитации. Она может быть измерена. Но сказать, что она существует в силу каммической обусловленности - было бы неверным. Нет существ для которых g на земле не 9,8 а скажем 5,5.


Для людей в силу коллективной кармы это действительно так. Но для, скажем, богов сферы камалоки понятие гравитации, думаю, просто не имеет смысла. То есть оно не объективно если брать восприятие существ, населяющих Землю, в целом. А значит пусто в более широком смысле. Кстати, поэтому отрицание пустоты дхарм укрепляет тонкое эго.




> Из вашего ответа так и не увидел, почему же мы должны считать "внешний мир" пустотой.


Я не виноват. Так учат в линии преемственности махаяны, от Нагарджуны и далее. Я лишь пытаюсь объяснить, что это значит.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (02.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Для людей в силу коллективной кармы это действительно так. Но для, скажем, богов сферы камалоки понятие гравитации, думаю, просто не имеет смысла.


Т.е. вы готовы основывать свои логические выводы на подобных допущениях?

Вот это в тибетском буддизме меня всегда удивляло: с одной стороны превозносится логика и логический вывод, с другой - базируются на подобных произвольных аксиомах.

Коллективной каммы, кстати, не бывает. Камма - это причинно-следственный закон в пределах одного потока сознания. Само введение понятия "коллеткивная камма" - это ещё одно нововведение поздних буддистов, начиная с вайбхашиков. 



> То есть оно не объективно если брать восприятие существ, населяющих Землю, в целом. А значит пусто в более широком смысле.


Откуда это "значит"? Я не вижу связи. С одной стороны мы имеем произвольное утверждение, затем из него делаем некий логический вывод. Но как можно построить правильный вывод на произвольном утверждениии?



> Я не виноват. Так учат в линии преемственности махаяны, от Нагарджуны и далее. Я лишь пытаюсь объяснить, что это значит.


А я пытаюсь выспросить. Может, думаю, я чего не понял в прошлом, когда сам этого касался.
Пока же, увы, вы полностью подтвердили и моё понимание того, как учат в махаяне  :Frown:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Пока же, увы, вы полностью подтвердили и моё понимание того, как учат в махаяне


А мне нравица. Добавлена еще одна степень свободы - от обусловленности человеческим.
Так что аргументация про претов и асуров - она образная, дополнительная. В принципе и без нее можно обойтись, просто нужно допустить обусловленность и относительность самого человеческого восприятия. Но наверное не всем это нужно.
Хотя на мой взгляд настаивание на абсолютном статусе этой обусловленности, как я уже говорил, укрепляет тонкое эго, а значит препятствует окончательной реализации.  :Frown:

----------

Wyrd (02.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> А мне нравица. Добавлена еще одна степень свободы - от обусловленности человеческим.
> Так что аргументация про претов и асуров - она образная, дополнительная. В принципе и без нее можно обойтись, просто нужно допустить обусловленность и относительность самого человеческого восприятия. Но наверное не всем это нужно.


Это противоречит фактам. Например, мы оба смотрим на наш лист бумаги. Есть два варианта объяснения:

1. Лист существует независимо от нас двоих, мы, в силу своей каммы (органов зрения, находжения в данном месте в данное время и т.д) видим его перед собой.
2. Листа, на самом деле нет, ни в каком виде. Он – только кажимость, которую мы оба видим в силу нашей похожей каммы.

Второй вариант логически противоречив по причине того, что 
Во-первых, усложняет схему, внося в неё большее количество допущений.
Во-вторых противоречит всему нашему жизненному опыту (включая и знания европейской науки)
В-третьих потому, что расширив этот тезис на второго наблюдателя (а у нас нет оснований в этом случае, запрещающих такое расширение), мы приходим к выводу, что возможно не только листа нет, а и нет второго наблюдателя. Т.е. к солипсизму.

----------

Фил (02.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> 2. Листа, на самом деле нет, ни в каком виде. Он – только кажимость, которую мы оба видим в силу нашей похожей каммы.


Вы даже не замечаете, что подменяете мой тезис.
Я не делаю утверждение "нет, ни в каком виде", а лишь говорю, что постановка вопроса "каков сам по себе", "каков абсолютно" является бессмысленной в силу относительности самого аппарата исследования (органов чувств и возникающих на основе их деятельности ментальных конструктов-викальп).
Вам же представляется, что этот аппарат познания имеет абсолютный статус и способен установить окончательную истину о сущности вещи, "вещь-как-она-есть".
Вот эта абсолютизация относительного и есть проявление тонкого эго, от которого не избавляют школы, предшествующие махаяне.  :Frown: 

(Кстати, отличие от кантианства здесь в том, что Кант предполагал в качестве вещи-в-себе некий ментальный конструкт - непознаваемый субстрат, а махаяна постулирует на этом месте пустотность, соприродную самому уму.)

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (02.04.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (03.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Вы даже не замечаете, что подменяете мой тезис.
> Я не делаю утверждение "нет, ни в каком виде", а лишь говорю, что постановка вопроса "каков сам по себе" является бессмысленной.
> В силу относительности самого аппарата исследования (органов чувств и возникающих на основе их деятельности ментальных конструктов-викальп).


Не подменяю. Просто конкретизирую. По сути ваш перенос фокуса вопроса с самой вещи на восприятие оставляет сам предмет за рамками исследования. В этом случае его наличие или отсутствие ни на что не влияет. Логично убрать его из системы вовсе, т.к. в нём нет надобности. 
Вот я и привёл этот уточнённый вариант, что "лист не существует ни в каком виде".



> Вам же представляется, что этот аппарат имеет абсолютный статус и способен установить окончательную истину о сущности вещи, "вещь-как-она-есть".
> Вот эта абсолютизация относительного и есть проявление тонкого эго, от которого не избавляют школы, предшествующие махаяне.


Будда, после просветления, способен был увидеть вещи, как они есть? 

Если подытоживать вопрос, он сводится опять же к тому, что есть ли силы, кроме каммы, которые обуславливают наш поток сознания. Т.е. нечто, что нам неподконтрольно ни прямо (в действии) ни опосредованно (через камму).

----------

Сергей Хос (02.04.2012), Фил (02.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если подытоживать вопрос, он сводится опять же к тому, что есть ли силы, кроме каммы, которые обуславливают наш поток сознания. Т.е. нечто, что нам неподконтрольно ни прямо (в действии) ни опосредованно (через камму).


Да, да, это Вы верно подметили: проблема познания сводится к проблеме свободы воли (или по крайней мере с ней сопряжена).
Но об этом уже много говорилось и заводиться на эту тему в очередной раз я, пожалуй, не стану.

----------

Wyrd (02.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Да, да, это Вы верно подметили: проблема познания сводится к проблеме свободы воли (или по крайней мере с ней сопряжена).
> Но об этом уже много говорилось и заводиться на эту тему в очередной раз я, пожалуй, не стану.


Ок. Тогда напомню в окончании с чего мы начали: с существования рупакалап помимо потока сознания.
В тхераваде считается, что после смерти они остаются и процессы продолжаются, до момента рассыпания трупа в прах.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> При окончательном анализе не устанавливаются как реально существующие.
> Существование дхарм устанавливается посредством восприятия органами чувств, но сами эти органы есть продукт кармы. Как же они могут установить истину? Все, что ими установлено - подобно иллюзии, не имеет собственной независимой сути.
> Кармическое видение подобно сновидению, иллюзии, пузырям на воде, эху, молнии и так далее.


Как быть с измерениями многочисленных, механических и электронных приборов, лишенных чувств и сознания? Как они с пустотой взаимодействуют?

----------

Фил (03.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Как быть с измерениями многочисленных, механических и электронных приборов, лишенных чувств и сознания? Как они с пустотой взаимодействуют?


Сперва разберитесь, как вы их воспринимаете.

----------

Vladiimir (02.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.04.2012), Федор Ф (04.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ок. Тогда напомню в окончании с чего мы начали: с существования рупакалап помимо потока сознания.
> В тхераваде считается, что после смерти они остаются и процессы продолжаются, до момента рассыпания трупа в прах.


Я не вижу причин как-то особо выделять рупакалапы среди всех прочих возможных объектов рассмотрения. Все они одной природы - воспринимаемое органами чувств.
Делать какие-то выводы из факта существования рупакалап помимо потока сознания можно было бы в том случае, если бы мы считали, что сознание производится материей. Но до этого, я надеюсь, еще ни одна буддийская школа не докатилась.
Так что тут уместно вспомнить незабвенного Розенберга:
[В буддийской философии] говорится исключительно о том, что человеческое существо, переживающее такие-то явления - видящее, например, солнце - состоит из таких-то элементов, находящихся в таких-то взаимоотношениях и т.д. *Анализу подвергается только человек, видящий солнце, а не человек и солнце отдельно.*
То же самое и с рупакалапами - они как объект анализа ничем принципиально от Солнца не отличаются.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (02.04.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (03.04.2012), Федор Ф (04.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Сперва разберитесь, как вы их воспринимаете.


Независимо от этого, камма же не может работать так, что два человека будут видеть одни и те же кривые на экране осцилографа или одни и те же показания индикаторов. 
Камма не настолько умна.  :Smilie:  Она такие вещи определить не может.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Камма не настолько умна.  Она такие вещи определить не может.


Камма вообще ничего не может определить, это ведь человеческие действия, благие и не благие. Изначально, прерогативой подсчета благих и дурных деяний на посмертном суде занимался бог Яма и Ко. А в тибетском буддизме, полет мысли получается, уже до коллективной каммы, определяющей восприятие дошел  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (03.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Камма вообще ничего не может определить, это ведь человеческие действия, благие и не благие.


Нет. Кое-что она определит. Например, локу рождения. Всё-таки каммавипака создаёт те или иные моменты сознания. Это сбрасывать со счетов нельзя.



> Изначально, прерогативой подсчета благих и дурных деяний на посмертном суде занимался бог Яма и Ко.


Ну это же мифологическая схема. Будда, конечно, иногда и таком стиле рассказывал. Но в целом на подобный взгляд не опирался.



> А в тибетском буддизме, полет мысли получается, уже до коллективной каммы, определяющей восприятие дошел


Иногда даже до того, что индивидуальные физические законы для каждого человека определяет. Я и такие варианты слышал, что подброшенный камень падает вниз из-за каммы подбросившего человека  :Smilie:

----------

Федор Ф (04.04.2012), Фил (03.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Я не вижу причин как-то особо выделять рупакалапы среди всех прочих возможных объектов рассмотрения. Все они одной природы - воспринимаемое органами чувств.
> Делать какие-то выводы из факта существования рупакалап помимо потока сознания можно было бы в том случае, если бы мы считали, что сознание производится материей. Но до этого, я надеюсь, еще ни одна буддийская школа не докатилась.


Я выше уже приводил цитату в которой Будда говорит о рупе внутренней и рупе внешней. 
Выделять рупакалапы нам приходится по той причине, что они могут существовать по причинам иным, нежели камма или читта. Т.е. они независимы от нас, и живут по своим законам. Мы же, можем с ними взаимодействовать, т.к. в силу каммы обрели органы чувств. Но от того, что мы получаем информацию о них, посредством этих органов чувств, они не становятся принадлежащими нашему потоку сознания.



> Так что тут уместно вспомнить незабвенного Розенберга:
> [В буддийской философии] говорится исключительно о том, что человеческое существо, переживающее такие-то явления - видящее, например, солнце - состоит из таких-то элементов, находящихся в таких-то взаимоотношениях и т.д. *Анализу подвергается только человек, видящий солнце, а не человек и солнце отдельно.*
> То же самое и с рупакалапами - они как объект анализа ничем принципиально от Солнца не отличаются.


Рзенберг, конечно молодец (и на мой взгляд в вопросе дхамм разобрался даже чуть лучше Щербатского) , но он далее списков дхамм не шёл. В махаяне, где есть остатки абхидхаммы вайбхашиков, просто нет информации по этому поводу.

----------

Федор Ф (04.04.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Сперва разберитесь, как вы их воспринимаете.


Разве их показания зависят от моего восприятия?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Разве их показания зависят от моего восприятия?


Разве вам что-то известно об их показаниях помимо вашего восприятия?

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (03.04.2012), Федор Ф (04.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Разве вам что-то известно об их показаниях помимо вашего восприятия?


Да, конечно. Например вы можете увидеть на шкале показание в цифровом виде. А можете и услышать озвученное значение показателя например, по телефону.

----------

Zom (02.04.2012), Фил (03.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да, конечно. Например вы можете увидеть на шкале показание в цифровом виде. А можете и услышать озвученное значение показателя например, по телефону.


И это "озвученное значение показателя по телефону" существует помимо вашего восприятия и концепций? Топпер, ну право же, неужели непонятно, что из этого круга нет выхода?

На самом деле тут есть два возможных суждения:
1. Я воспринимаю вещи именно такими, каковы они есть на самом деле.
2. Я воспринимаю вещи такими, как это предопределено моей кармой.

Первое суждение ничем не обосновано, это чистая викальпа.
Второе суждение обосновано по меньшей мере теорией кармы. И с этой точки зрения вопрос о том, каковы вещи "на самом деле" просто теряет смысл.

И причем тут стрелочки на приборах? детский сад какой-то, право же.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.04.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> На самом деле тут есть два возможных суждения:
> 1. Я воспринимаю вещи именно такими, каковы они есть на самом деле.
> 2. Я воспринимаю вещи такими, как это предопределено моей кармой.


3. Я воспринимаю вещи несколько искаженно, посредством не совершенных органов чувств (дающих возможность воспринимать только определенного часть существующего спектра), и через призму устоявшихся стереотипов мироощущения.

----------


## Топпер

> И это "озвученное значение показателя по телефону" существует помимо вашего восприятия и концепций?


Полагаю, что да. В противном случае, как бы два человека могли общаться? Вот, хоть мы с вами? Раз мы можем обсуждать какие-либо предметы и явления, и при этом признаём наличие друг друга, неужели мы не должны задуматься, чем явление, которое наблюдаем вы оба, отличается от индивидуальной галлюцинации?



> Топпер, ну право же, неужели непонятно, что из этого круга нет выхода?
> 
> На самом деле тут есть два возможных суждения:
> 1. Я воспринимаю вещи именно такими, каковы они есть на самом деле.
> 2. Я воспринимаю вещи такими, как это предопределено моей кармой.
> 
> Первое суждение ничем не обосновано, это чистая викальпа.
> Второе суждение обосновано по меньшей мере теорией кармы. И с этой точки зрения вопрос о том, каковы вещи "на самом деле" просто теряет смысл.


Есть ещё третий вариант, который вы упускаете:

3. Я воспринимаю реальные вещи посредством самих вещей и каммы. 

Возвращаясь к нашему золоту или листку бумаги: мы можем воспринять его чуть по-разному. Но если листка не будет вовсе, воспринять его мы не сможем.



> И причем тут стрелочки на приборах? детский сад какой-то, право же.


При том, что каммой невозможно описать случай, когда два наблюдателя видят одинаковый результат таким экзотическим способом. Я бы ещё поверил, что если мы оба взглянем на солнце, то это определилось через нашу похожую камму. Как, например, если мы прыгнем со скалы - мы оба разобъёмся. Это определено законом тяготения, который одинаков для нас обоих. Но закон тяготения не сможет описать, каким образом мы увидим на индикаторе одинаковые цифры.

----------

Фил (03.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> 3. Я воспринимаю вещи несколько искаженно, посредством не совершенных органов чувств (дающих возможность воспринимать только определенного часть существующего спектра), и через призму устоявшихся стереотипов мироощущения.


Это уточнение является всего лишь излишним расширением первого пункта.
Возьмите для простоты элементарную вещь. например, восприятие простого цвета. Можем ли мы утверждать, что он сам по себе именно таков, каким нам видится?
Конечно нет, "синее-само-по-себе" просто не существует. Его нет нигде во внешнем мире; оно существует лишь в пространстве внтреннего субъективного опыта.
Так же и со всем остальным.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.04.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Конечно нет, "синее-само-по-себе" просто не существует. Его нет нигде во внешнем мире; оно существует лишь в пространстве внтреннего субъективного опыта.
> Так же и со всем остальным.


А твёрдого-самого-по-себе, например, тоже не существует? )

----------

Леонид Ш (02.04.2012), Фил (03.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Это уточнение является всего лишь излишним расширением первого пункта.
> Возьмите для простоты элементарную вещь. например, восприятие простого цвета. Можем ли мы утверждать, что он сам по себе именно таков, каким нам видится?
> Конечно нет, "синее-само-по-себе" просто не существует. Его нет нигде во внешнем мире; оно существует лишь в пространстве внтреннего субъективного опыта.
> Так же и со всем остальным.


Но это не означает, что электро-магнитной волны, вызывающей ощущение синего в глазу - нет в реальности.
Или говоря буддийским языком: это не означает, что рупакалап, вызывающих ведану и все виды зрительного и исследующего сознания, нет на самом деле.
Они есть, и именно благодаря им, мы можем взаимодействовать.

----------

Леонид Ш (02.04.2012), Фил (03.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.04.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Это уточнение является всего лишь излишним расширением первого пункта.
> Возьмите для простоты элементарную вещь. например, восприятие простого цвета. Можем ли мы утверждать, что он сам по себе именно таков, каким нам видится?
> Конечно нет, "синее-само-по-себе" просто не существует. Его нет нигде во внешнем мире; оно существует лишь в пространстве внтреннего субъективного опыта.
> Так же и со всем остальным.


Из несовершенства и погрешности наших органов чувств, совершенно не выводится концепция пустоты. Мы видим как красный цвет, не нечто несуществующее вне нашего сознания, а вполне объективную световую волну определенной частоты, фиксируемую беспристрастными и бессознательными приборами.

----------

Фил (03.04.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Они видят кусок золота. Если, конечно, мы с вами говорим не о названиях.


Вы хорошо сказали, Бханте.  Название это одно, материальная вещь это другое.  Без названия, вещь остается ТОЙ ЖЕ.

Пример: Если человек не знает что еда отравлена он отравиться всё равно. Знает он, или не знает, отрава есть отрава.
То же самое с радиацией.

----------

Фил (03.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А твёрдого-самого-по-себе, например, тоже не существует? )


В силу кармических особенностей нашего тела определенные объекты воспринимаются нами как твердые - это верное утверждение. Но говорить, что они твердые "сами по себе" - бессмысленно.

----------

Джнянаваджра (03.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> В силу кармических особенностей нашего тела определенные объекты воспринимаются нами как твердые - это верное утверждение. Но говорить, что они твердые "сами по себе" - бессмысленно.


В силу каммы у нас есть тело. Вот это обуславливает камма. Она же обуславливает махабхуты нашего тела при рождении. Но махабхуты других тел она не обуславливает. Твёрдость есть твёрдость. Это свойство мира. Также, как например, распад и разложение всего (макрообъектов, дхамм, калап и т.д.) камма не обуславливает. Распад и разложение - свойство мира, не зависящее от каммы.

Например, некоторые с удовольствием ныряют в воду с большой высоты. Например с пяти-шести метровой вышки. Вода с лёгкостью расступается перед нашим телом. Но прыгнув с этой же вышки в воду не летом, а зимой, мы разобьёмся о лёд. Это происходит в силу физических законов, обусловленных уту,  а не в силу того, что у нас вдруг созрела такая камма, что  вода стала твёрдой.

----------

Фил (03.04.2012)

----------


## Zom

> В силу кармических особенностей нашего тела определенные объекты воспринимаются нами как твердые - это верное утверждение. Но говорить, что они твердые "сами по себе" - бессмысленно.


То есть если объекты не воспринимать - то они то ли жидкие, то ли твёрдые, то ли газообразные - так что ли? .)

----------

Фил (03.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> То есть если объекты не воспринимать - то они то ли жидкие, то ли твёрдые, то ли газообразные - так что ли? .)


Вот так люди и выходят в окно на 10 этаже, поняв во время прихода, что они могут летать.

----------

Zom (02.04.2012), Фил (03.04.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Из несовершенства и погрешности наших органов чувств, совершенно не выводится концепция пустоты. Мы видим как красный цвет, не нечто несуществующее вне нашего сознания, а вполне объективную световую волну определенной частоты, фиксируемую беспристрастными и бессознательными приборами.


Можно еще произвести натурные испытания, опровергающие то, что за цветом ничего не стоит вне сознания. Например подключить к цветовому анализатору, цепь из электромагнитных замыкателей и электродвигателей, дающих не иллюзорный пинок деревянной ногой, не верящим в существование такого объективного явления как цвет, при реакции сенсора на красный или синий цвет на выбор. Или подключив к прибору электропривод пулемета/автоматической пушки, направленной на сомневающихся, для большей наглядности.

----------

Фил (03.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> То есть если объекты не воспринимать - то они то ли жидкие, то ли твёрдые, то ли газообразные - так что ли? .)


Нет, они будут разными в зависимости от кармы воспринимающего. Просто у кармы людей есть аспект общности, что и делает для всех нас мир в основном одинаковым.
Но делать из этого вывод, что он именно такой и есть - излишнее допущение. Ведущее, кстати, как я уже выше упоминал, к укреплению тонкого эго. То есть препятствующее окончательному освобождению.

----------

Джнянаваджра (03.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.04.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Нет, они будут разными в зависимости от кармы воспринимающего. Просто у кармы людей есть аспект общности, что и делает для всех нас мир в основном одинаковым.


То есть для неодушевлённых предметов он, выходит, тоже одинаков в силу "их собственной кармы" ? -) Какая-то ошибочка тут закралась... )




> Но делать из этого вывод, что он именно такой и есть - излишнее допущение. Ведущее, кстати, как я уже выше упоминал, к укреплению тонкого эго. То есть препятствующее окончательному освобождению.


А по мне - делать вывод, что мир якобы какой-то абсолютно иной - это препятствие, ведущее к укреплению невежества.

----------

Леонид Ш (02.04.2012), Тао (08.04.2012), Фил (03.04.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Нет, они будут разными в зависимости от кармы воспринимающего. Просто у кармы людей есть аспект общности, что и делает для всех нас мир в основном одинаковым.
> Но делать из этого вывод, что он именно такой и есть - излишнее допущение. Ведущее, кстати, как я уже выше упоминал, к укреплению тонкого эго. То есть препятствующее окончательному освобождению.


Карма измерительных приборов, к какому миру относится?

----------

Фил (03.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Карма измерительных приборов, к какому миру относится?


Измерительные прибор воспринимается наблюдателем в силу его (наблюдателя) кармы по тем же законам, что и воспринимаемый объект. Это вещи одного порядка, и обосновать истинность одного через другое невозможно. До этого, кстати, дошло уже и европейское мышление, сформулировав теорему о неполноте.
Только вот некоторым буддистам это все еще невдомек.
Хотя сам буддизм владеет более утонченным аналитическим аппаратом, чем наука.

----------

Джнянаваджра (03.04.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (03.04.2012), Федор Ф (04.04.2012), Фил (03.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.04.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Измерительные прибор воспринимается наблюдателем в силу его (наблюдателя) кармы по тем же законам, что и воспринимаемый объект. Это вещи одного порядка, и обосновать истинность одного через другое невозможно.


Т.е. после смерти последнего человека, все приборы и/или законы Вселенной прекратят функционировать?




> Хотя сам буддизм владеет более утонченным аналитическим аппаратом, чем наука.


Эвона как.

----------

Фил (03.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Нет, они будут разными в зависимости от кармы воспринимающего. Просто у кармы людей есть аспект общности, что и делает для всех нас мир в основном одинаковым.


Это очень большая ошибка. Махабхуты внешнего мира подчинены, прежде всего закону уту, а не закону каммы.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.04.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

Попробуйте руку двинуть сквозь бетонную стену.  Не получиться, стенка сопротивляется движению. Является ли стена продуктом восприятия? Умственно восприймите пустое место вместо стены и попробуйте такой эксперимент. Не получиться. 

Является ли стенка продуктом тактильного-сознания? Мы не воспринимаем сопротивление стенки только в восприятиях. Если взять карандаш (без сознания) то препятствия тоже будет для карандаша если его бросить в стенку. Даже если закрыть глаза,  представить пустое пространство и бросить карандаш, то он отскочит от стенки всё равно.  

Вот ещё одна причина почему я не могу понять отрицание объектов независимо от сознания.  Я мечтаю что бы кто то мог полностью опровергнуть материю без слабых аргументов которые я вижу у некоторых феноменалистов.

Также все высказывания об "опыте" не могут быть без обьектов опыта. Опыт сам по себе не может быть. Опыт всегда опыт чего то.
Если есть только сознание, то откуда оно берётся, и сознанием чего оно есть?

----------

Фил (03.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Попробуйте руку двинуть сквозь бетонную стену.  Не получиться, стенка сопротивляется движению. Является ли стена продуктом восприятия? Умственно восприймите пустое место вместо стены и попробуйте такой эксперимент. Не получиться.


Есть тайная практика, передававшаяся изустно от учителя к ученику  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (03.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это очень большая ошибка. Махабхуты внешнего мира подчинены, прежде всего закону уту, а не закону каммы.


Что такое закон уту? можно ссылочку с разъяснением, а то я в палийской терминологии не силен )))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Попробуйте руку двинуть сквозь бетонную стену.


Аргументация наивного реализма.
До чего дошел буддизм... э-хе-хе
Какой упадок Дхармы!

----------

Денис Евгеньев (04.04.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (03.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Что такое закон уту? можно ссылочку с разъяснением, а то я в палийской терминологии не силен )))


Закон сезонности, цикличности. Прежде всего закон климата или погоды.
Например, зима-весна-лето-осень происходят по причине уту. Яблоки появляются в августе, а цветы в июне - это закон уту. Вода превращается зимой в лёд под воздействием уту. Т.е. с каммой этот закон не связан.

----------

Сергей Хос (02.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.04.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Да, да, все правильно: в Тхераваде (как и в Хинаяне) из двух видов отсутствия самости учат только одному - пустоте личности, а учение о пустоте дахарм отсутствует. Так что нам не договориться - расхождение чисто доктринальное.


В суттах типа  SN35.85 ясно сказана что все дхаммы пусты (_suñña_).  Что Будда не учил так это не существование дхамм. 
*Если бы они не существовали вообще, то как мы различаем одно от другого? * 
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....085.than.html

----------


## AlexТ

> Аргументация наивного реализма.


Если докажете другую т.з. то я с радостью её приму. Я надеюсь что это получится. Это одна из причин почему я написал то.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В суттах типа  SN35.85 ясно сказана что все дхаммы пусты (_suñña_).  Что Будда не учил так это не существование дхамм.


Речь не о несуществовании, а об относительности = иллюзорности = пустотности.
В суттах не учил, а в сутрах - очень даже.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если докажете другую т.з. то я с радостью её приму. Я надеюсь что это получится. Это одна из причин почему я написал то.


Рука и стена существуют в рамках одного потока кармического восприятия.
Но из этого не следует, что такое кармическое восприятие является единственным возможным.
Из такой абсолютизации кармы следовала бы невозможность освобождения.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Рука и стена существуют в рамках одного потока кармического восприятия.
> Но из этого не следует, что такое кармическое восприятие является единственным возможным.
> Из такой абсолютизации кармы следовала бы невозможность освобождения.


Если в нашем опыте нет розового слона, из этого не следует, что его вообще нет.

Но такой подход - несерьёзен. О проницаемой стене можно говорить в тех случаях, когда есть факты проницаемости со стороны кого-то другого. Но у нас таковых фактов нет.  Как тогда мы можем оперировать подобными предположениями?

Пока розового слона никто не видел (ни его самого ни следов его жизнедеятельности), нет смысла считать, что он есть.

----------

Фил (03.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Закон сезонности, цикличности. Прежде всего закон климата или погоды.
> Например, зима-весна-лето-осень происходят по причине уту. Яблоки появляются в августе, а цветы в июне - это закон уту. Вода превращается зимой в лёд под воздействием уту. Т.е. с каммой этот закон не связан.


Да, понятно:
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Boo...ayutto0-sv.htm
Вообще, эта дуалистическая картинка, на мой вкус, не дотягивает до полноты. Есть там слабые места, но как рабочая гипотеза - должно работать до определенного момента.
Я только не уловил: в Тхераваде признается, что восприятие в целом кармически обусловлено?

А в общем - что сказать? вся эта дискуссия лишь подтверждает для меня давно известную вещь: внемахаянские школы буддизма годятся для личного освобождения (устранения клеш), но не содержат понятийного аппарата, необходимого для формулировки цели достижения всеведения будды.

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (03.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.04.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Речь не о несуществовании, а об относительности = иллюзорности = равно пустотности.


Будда не учил о иллюзорности мира, в отличие от некоторых направлений индуизма, он лишь призывал смотреть на мир как на иллюзию, для практической пользы, чтобы быть менее вовлеченным в мирские процессы.

----------

Фил (03.04.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> лист как вы его воспринимаете существует в силу вашей кармы.
> А вопрос "как он существует сам по себе" - бессмысленный.





> Рука и стена существуют в рамках одного потока кармического восприятия.


Без восприятия, дерево не может упасть? 
Если камень катиться вниз и натыкается на другой камень, что это камма камня натолкнуться на другой камень?

----------

Фил (03.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Вообще, эта дуалистическая картинка, на мой вкус, не дотягивает до полноты. Есть там слабые места, но как рабочая гипотеза - должно работать до определенного момента.


В смысле?



> Я только не уловил: в Тхераваде признается, что восприятие в целом кармически обусловлено?


Частично. Например тело и органы чувств - обусловленны. Состояния сознания являющиеся плодами каммы - обусловленны. Но гедонистически нейтральны (кроме телесных).



> А в общем - что сказать? вся эта дискуссия лишь подтверждает для меня давно известную вещь: внемахаянские школы буддизма годятся для личного освобождения (устранения клеш).


Удивили, честно говоря.
По мне, так дискуссия в очередной раз показала слабость именно махаянской модели (хотя не уверен, что речь только о махаянском, скорее о "только внутрипоточной" модели восприятия). Т.е. это модель, совершенно явно набирающая избыточные звенья, которые не могут быть подтверждены.



> но не содержат понятийного аппарата, необходимого для формулировки цели достижения всеведения будды


Содержит аппарат. Как же не содержать? Читтанияма отвечает за иддхи Будды. 

Цель достижения всеведения Будды? У него не было такой цели. Всеведение - результат его накопленных парами.

----------

Zom (03.04.2012), Фил (03.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.04.2012)

----------


## Zom

> но не содержат понятийного аппарата, необходимого для формулировки цели достижения всеведения будды


Всеведение будд объясняется очень просто - очень мощное самадхи и випассана. У архатов они послабее, но даже среди них упоминаются такие, которые помимо стандартного набора до некоторой степени обладают 10 силами будды. Короче говоря - принципиальной разницы в каком-то там "видении" у них нет ,)

Тогда я понял: «Когда моё *сосредоточение* ограничено, моё *видение* ограничено. С ограниченным видением я вижу ограниченный свет и ограниченные формы. Но когда моё *сосредоточение безгранично*, моё *видение безгранично*. С безграничным видением я воспринимаю безграничный свет и вижу безграничные формы - даже в течение целой ночи, или целого дня, или целого дня и ночи».

http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm

Вот и всё, и никакой махаянской мистики тут нет ,)

----------

Фил (03.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.04.2012)

----------


## Пилигрим

> А твёрдого-самого-по-себе, например, тоже не существует? )


А вы утверждаете, что "твердое само по себе" существует? Если да, то приведите основания для такого утверждения.

----------


## Федор Ф

> 1. Лист существует независимо от нас двоих, мы, в силу своей каммы (органов зрения, находжения в данном месте в данное время и т.д) видим его перед собой.
> 2. Листа, на самом деле нет, ни в каком виде. Он – только кажимость, которую мы оба видим в силу нашей похожей каммы.


Простите меня за невежество, я сам для себя еще никак не могу разрешить этот вопрос, поэтому ничего не утверждаю. Но мне кажется, что существует третий вариант - между этими двумя. Это трудно себе представить и уловить. Тем более доказать. Но истина именно посередине, между этими двумя вариантами находится. Иначе мы неизменно впадаем либо в грубый материализм, далекий от истины и от буддизма, либо в идеализм. Даже не в этом дело, а в том... не знаю даже, как это сказать, не вызвав бурю негодования, но... я просто так чувствую. Лист существует, но не независимо от нашего сознания. Внешняя реальность все-таки относительна. Я сам для себя за всю жизнь не смог ответить на вопрос - существует внешний мир или нет. Я не знаю. И да и нет. Я думаю, мы говорим об очень тонких вещах, которые нельзя доказать, без инсайта здесь не обойтись.
Я смею предположить, что камма все-таки имеет огромное значение в существовании миров. Т.е. *не мы появляемся в мирах*, а *миры возникают в нас* в результате каммы. Это мое личное видение, поэтому я еще раз говорю, что ничего не утверждаю.

----------

Vladiimir (04.04.2012), Сергей Хос (04.04.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

Даже если мы обратимся к взаимозависимому происхождению. Сначала сознание появляется, а потом только рождение. То есть материальный мир и наша жизнь в нем возникает вслед за сознанием, а, следовательно, обусловлены сознанием. А не существуют сами по себе.
И в Абхидхамме тоже есть утверждение, что сознание - причина возникновения мира. (Только я не найду сейчас цитату).

----------

Wyrd (04.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если докажете другую т.з. то я с радостью её приму.


Это вопрос свободного выбора, а не доказательства.
Принять за критерий окончательной истины данные органов чувств и сопряженный с ними рассудок - это Ваш выбор.
У меня другой, только и всего.

А выбор критерия истинности определяется в конечном итоге целеполаганием: что мы считаем целью познания.
Выбрать в качестве критерия истины телесное восприятие соответствует цели Тхеравады (и Хинаяны) - достижению личного освобождения.
В Махаяне цели другие. Соответственно и иной критерий истины.

В науке есть аналогия: ньютоновской механики достаточно для того, чтобы просчитать траекторию полета камня. Но объяснить движение электрона этими методами невозможно. Так что ваш выбор понятийного аппарата определяется вашими целями, а не устройством мира.

А вообще, друзья, я притомился. Пять тхеравадинов на одного - это для меня через чур. Да и к том же аргументация, как обычно, пошла по кругу. Извиняюсь, если чьи-то вопросы оставил без внимания.

----------

Vladiimir (04.04.2012), Wyrd (04.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.04.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (05.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Даже если мы обратимся к взаимозависимому происхождению. Сначала сознание появляется, а потом только рождение. То есть материальный мир и наша жизнь в нем возникает вслед за сознанием, а, следовательно, обусловлены сознанием. А не существуют сами по себе.


Не совсем так. Бхаванга, которая обозначена в патиччасамуппаде, как винньяна, возникает одновременно с нама-рупа. И рупа эта сознанием не обусловлена. Точнее не обусловлена вот этой винньяной, про которую мы говорим. Обусловлена она предыдущей каммой. 



> И в Абхидхамме тоже есть утверждение, что сознание - причина возникновения мира. (Только я не найду сейчас цитату).


Хотелось бы взглянуть.




> Простите меня за невежество, я сам для себя еще никак не могу разрешить этот вопрос, поэтому ничего не утверждаю. Но мне кажется, что существует третий вариант - между этими двумя. Это трудно себе представить и уловить. Тем более доказать. Но истина именно посередине, между этими двумя вариантами находится. Иначе мы неизменно впадаем либо в грубый материализм, далекий от истины и от буддизма, либо в идеализм. Даже не в этом дело, а в том... не знаю даже, как это сказать, не вызвав бурю негодования, но... я просто так чувствую. Лист существует, но не независимо от нашего сознания. Внешняя реальность все-таки относительна. Я сам для себя за всю жизнь не смог ответить на вопрос - существует внешний мир или нет. Я не знаю. И да и нет. Я думаю, мы говорим об очень тонких вещах, которые нельзя доказать, без инсайта здесь не обойтись.
> Я смею предположить, что камма все-таки имеет огромное значение в существовании миров. Т.е. *не мы появляемся в мирах*, а *миры возникают в нас* в результате каммы. Это мое личное видение, поэтому я еще раз говорю, что ничего не утверждаю.


Если перейти на уровень дхамм, то листа, как независимой сущности, конечно же нет. Но, как скопление рупа дхамм, независимых от нашего потока сознания, он есть.
Другое дело, что мы не можем воспринять мир помимо наших органов чувств. С этой т.з. Розенберг был прав, когда говорил, что в буддизме нет противопоставления наблюдатель - Солнце, но есть система наблюдатель, наблюдающий Солнце.

----------

Федор Ф (04.04.2012), Фил (04.04.2012)

----------


## Толя

> Да, да, все правильно: в Тхераваде (как и в Хинаяне) из двух видов отсутствия самости учат только одному - пустоте личности, а учение о пустоте дахарм отсутствует. Так что нам не договориться - расхождение чисто доктринальное.


Читайте The Path of Discrimination переведенную бхиккху Nanamoli. Там есть про пустоту. Выдержки доступны через гугл. Ваши слова безосновательны.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ваши слова - это просто бредовая идея.


Учение о пустоте дахарм в Тхераваде (и хинаяне) присутствует?

----------


## Топпер

> Учение о пустоте дахарм в Тхераваде (и хинаяне) присутствует?



227.  "Sabbe sa'nkhārā aniccā"ti, yadā paññāya passati;
"Все санкхары преходящи". Когда мудро видят это,
Atha nibbindati dukkhe, esa maggo visuddhiyā.
То разочаровываются в страдании. Вот путь к очищению.

278. "Sabbe sa'nkhārā dukkhā"ti, yadā paññāya passati;
"Все санкхары горестны". Когда мудро видят это,
Atha nibbindati dukkhe, esa maggo visuddhiyā.
То разочаровываются в страдании. Вот путь к очищению.

279. "*Sabbe dhammā anattā"ti*, yadā paññāya passati;
"*Все дхаммы безличны (анатта)*". Когда мудро видят это,
Atha nibbindati dukkhe, esa maggo visuddhiyā.
То разочаровываются в страдании. Вот путь к очищению.
Дхп.

----------

Федор Ф (04.04.2012), Фил (04.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "*Все дхаммы безличны (анатта)*".


Но если вы утверждаете, что твердость есть истинное свойство твердого, устанавливаемое со стороны самого объекта и не зависящее от восприятия (от взаимодействия с воспринимающим субъектом), то значит твердое не безлично. Оно имеет *твердость* как свое СОБСТВЕННОЕ качество, как свой атман.

Вы уж тогда определитесь для себя, безличны дхаммы на самом деле, или нет.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Не совсем так. Бхаванга, которая обозначена в патиччасамуппаде, как винньяна, возникает одновременно с нама-рупа. И рупа эта сознанием не обусловлена. Точнее не обусловлена вот этой винньяной, про которую мы говорим. Обусловлена она предыдущей каммой.


Ладно. Пусть каммой обусловлена. Но не существует независимо, вне каммы, вот что важно. То есть, как я понимаю, (не понимаю, а вижу, чувствую) камма причина материи. По сути только камма и реальна. Она только принимает ту или иную форму мира и нас в мире.
По поводу сознания, да, вы правы. Мне следовало  с самого начала о камме, а не о сознании говорить.




> Хотелось бы взглянуть.


Поиск требует времени, которого у меня нет, к сожалению. Просто меня очень беспокоил этот вопрос, поэтому я обратил особое внимание в свое время на этот момент в Абхидхамме, поэтому упомянул о нем.  Но, еще раз, я ни на чем не настаиваю. Просто рассуждаю, возможно, я неправильно что-то понял. Но еще тлеет малая надежда, что я успею в этой жизни разобраться в этом вопросе. 





> Если перейти на уровень дхамм, то листа, как независимой сущности, конечно же нет. Но, как скопление рупа дхамм, независимых от нашего потока сознания, он есть.
> Другое дело, что мы не можем воспринять мир помимо наших органов чувств. С этой т.з. Розенберг был прав, когда говорил, что в буддизме нет противопоставления наблюдатель - Солнце, но есть система наблюдатель, наблюдающий Солнце.


Я подумаю об этом. Благодарю вас.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Читайте The Path of Discrimination переведенную бхиккху Nanamoli. Там есть про пустоту. Выдержки доступны через гугл. Ваши слова - это просто бредовая идея.


Я беседую с конкретными людьми, которые позиционируют себя как представителей (выразителей идей) Тхеравады.
Они утверждают, что дхармы имеют собственные свойства, устанавливаемые со стороны объекта, как объективное.
Это и означает, что они не пусты.

Если в Тхераваде учат другому, то и адресуйте упрек в бредовости моим оппонентам, а не мне.

Если конечно вы удосужились прочесть ветку и вникнуть в дискуссию.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (05.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Ладно. Пусть каммой обусловлена. Но не существует независимо, вне каммы, вот что важно. То есть, как я понимаю, (не понимаю, а вижу, чувствую) камма причина материи. По сути только камма и реальна. Она только принимает ту или иную форму мира и нас в мире.


Это не совсем так.
Есть виды рупы, которые обусловлены каммой. Есть и те, которые не обусловлены. или, как минимум, не обусловлены одной каммой. Причин существования рупы четыре: камма, уту, читта, ахара. В разных рупакалапах действуют разные причины и разное их количество.
Вообще закон каммы - это только частный случай Дхамма ниямы. Не нужно придавать ему значения большее, чем он того заслуживает.

----------

Федор Ф (04.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Но если вы утверждаете, что твердость есть истинное свойство твердого, устанавливаемое со стороны самого объекта и не зависящее от восприятия (от взаимодействия с воспринимающим субъектом), то значит твердое не безлично. Оно имеет *твердость* как свое СОБСТВЕННОЕ качество, как свой атман.
> 
> Вы уж тогда определитесь для себя, безличны дхаммы на самом деле, или нет.


Да, дхаммы имеют свои качества. Но не имеют своего носителя - дхармина. Это и в махаяне так же полагается. 

Разница в возрениях в том, что в махаяне полагают, что дхамм, на самом деле нет. Что это чистая фикция. Просто условное деление или наименование.
В тхераваде же полагают, что дхаммы существуют, как конечная реальность и они не чистая фикция. Собственно говоря, Будда именно таким дхаммам и учил. Ревизию начали только сутры праджняпарамиты. Без этого было бы невозмоно отвергнуть Плод Архата.

----------

Zom (04.04.2012), Оскольд (05.04.2012), Федор Ф (04.04.2012), Фил (04.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Разница в возрениях в том, что в махаяне полагают, что дхамм, на самом деле нет. Что это чистая фикция.


В махаяне учат не тому, что дхарм нет, а что они пусты (от собственных свойств), то есть их бытие устанавливается не "с их стороны", а как результат взаимодействия с воспринимающим субъектом.
В ПУСТОТЕ действительно нет дхарм, но это совсем иное утверждение.




> Без этого было бы невозмоно отвергнуть Плод Архата.


Плод Архата не отвергается. Просто говорится, что он не окончательный.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (05.04.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Это не совсем так.
> Есть виды рупы, которые обусловлены каммой. Есть и те, которые не обусловлены. или, как минимум, не обусловлены одной каммой. Причин существования рупы четыре: камма, уту, читта, ахара. В разных рупакалапах действуют разные причины и разное их количество.


Благодарю вас. Но все-таки, как вы сами говорите, читта является одной из причин рупы. Нельзя это игнорировать. Весь опыт нашей жизни доказывает, что является, если быть внимательным (материалистов прошу не беспокоиться)

Вообще вопрос архисложный и относиться к нему нельзя поверхностно, дабы не впасть в заблуждение...

А что такое рупакалапа, подскажите, пожалуйста.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Разница в возрениях в том, что в махаяне полагают, что дхамм, на самом деле нет. Что это чистая фикция. Просто условное деление или наименование.
> В тхераваде же полагают, что дхаммы существуют, как конечная реальность и они не чистая фикция. Собственно говоря, Будда именно таким дхаммам и учил. Ревизию начали только сутры праджняпарамиты. Без этого было бы невозмоно отвергнуть Плод Архата.


Непостоянные и обусловленные в своем возникновении феномены разве могут быть конечной реальностью? А Ниббана тогда что? 
По-моему только Ниббана и является конечной реальностью.

"Здесь не находят опоры четыре стихии твердости, текучести, жара и движения; вместе уничтожаются представления о длине и ширине, о тонком и грубом, о добре и зле, о имени и образе; нет здесь ни этого мира, ни иного, нет ухода, прихода или пребывания, ни смерти, ни рождения, ни объектов чувств". 

Что касается материи. Известно, что наряду с  материальным миром, есть тонкоматериальные и даже безформенные миры, существа которых не имеют тела и органов чувств. А материальность, происходящая из четырех первичных элементов, состоит, согласно Абхидхамме, из 24 материальных явлений и качеств: глаз, ухо, нос, язык, тело, видимая форма, вкус и т.д. Так стоит ли утверждать, что материя - это некая реальность, не зависящая от кармических особенностей существ, населяющих так называемые материальные миры?

----------

Сергей Хос (04.04.2012), Федор Ф (04.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Плод Архата не отвергается. Просто говорится, что он не окончательный.


Стоит заметить, что неокончательный он только с точки зрения цели Махаяны, т.е. становления Буддой. А то, что якобы Архат не освободился полностью от сансары- вряд ли сответствует действительности.

----------

Федор Ф (04.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Что касается материи. Известно, что наряду с  материальным миром, есть тонкоматериальные и даже безформенные миры, существа которых не имеют тела и органов чувств.


Эту аргументацию я уже пытался применять, но тхеравадины ее почему-то не принимают к рассмотрению. Говорят, дескать, не фантазируйте.
Может, у них абидарма только человеческий мир рассматривает?
)))))

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (05.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А то, что якобы Архат не освободился полностью от сансары- вряд ли сответствует действительности.


Я этого и не утверждал.

Кстати, я не в курсе, считается ли в Тхераваде, что плод архата во всем равен плоду Будды?
Интересно бы узнать.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Эту аргументацию я уже пытался применять, но тхеравадины ее почему-то не принимают к рассмотрению. Говорят, дескать, не фантазируйте.
> Может, у них абидарма только человеческий мир рассматривает?
> )))))


Нет, там не только о человеческом мире говорится. Но то, что в Тхераваде больше внимания уделяется насущным, земным вопросам- я бы не сказал, что это плохо..)

----------

Сергей Хос (04.04.2012), Тао (08.04.2012), Федор Ф (04.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Кстати, я не в курсе, считается ли в Тхераваде, что плод архата во всем равен плоду Будды?
> Интересно бы узнать.


 В суттах говорится, что различие в том, что Саммасамбудда (Будда) показывает не показанный путь, создает не созданный путь, по которому следуют ученики. Т.е. различие в способностях, таких как- знание способностей других существ; их порочных предрасположеннотей; всепроникающее и беспрепятственное знание, махакаруна  и т.д. У Будды они выше. Понятно, что способности тех, кто может открыть путь к Пробуждению, и тех, кто способен лишь последовать по уже открытому пути, различаются. 


"Почтенный Ананда, есть ли монах, наделенный во всех отношениях теми качествами, которыми обладал почтенный Готама - Благословенный и Саммасамбудда?"
"Нет, брахман, нет ни одного монаха, наделенного во всех отношениях теми качествами, какими обладал Благословенный - Саммасамбудда. Потому что Благословенный был тем, кто создал несозданный путь, открыл неоткрытый путь, проложил непроложенный путь, знаток пути, видящий путь, мастер на пути. И сейчас ученики следуют пути и овладевают им после Него."


Но в плане освобождения от сансары различий нет, т.е. Ниббана Саммасамбудды (Будды) и Савакабудды (Архата) одинаковая.

"В отношении Истины у Татхагаты нет ничего подобного сжатому кулаку учителя".

----------

Bob (04.04.2012), Сергей Хос (04.04.2012), Федор Ф (04.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.04.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> В суттах говорится, что различие в том, что Саммасамбудда (Будда) показывает не показанный путь, создает не созданный путь, по которому следуют ученики. Т.е. различие в способностях, таких как- знание способностей других существ;...


Сергей, разница, действительно, в том, что Будда увидел и дал миру Путь освобождения. Что касается способностей, перечисленных вами, их может обрести и архат и даже ученик, достигший 4 джханы.

----------

Сергей Ч (04.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Сергей, разница, действительно, в том, что Будда увидел и дал миру Путь освобождения. Что касается способностей, перечисленных вами, их может обрести и архат и даже ученик, достигший 4 джханы.


Да, ученики Будды тоже могут владеть подобными способностями, но -  "..нет ни одного монаха, наделенного во всех отношениях теми качествами, какими обладал Благословенный - Саммасамбудда."

----------

Федор Ф (04.04.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Но если вы утверждаете, что твердость есть истинное свойство твердого, устанавливаемое со стороны самого объекта и не зависящее от восприятия (от взаимодействия с воспринимающим субъектом), то значит твердое не безлично. Оно имеет твердость как свое СОБСТВЕННОЕ качество, как свой атман.
> Вы уж тогда определитесь для себя, безличны дхаммы на самом деле, или нет.


Твёрдость есть истинное свойство, не зависящее от восприятия, конечно же. А как иначе? В противном случае _без наблюдения_ со стороны твёрдый стакан не мог бы стоять на твёрдом столе. Но реальность говорит об обратном - наблюдаем мы стакан на столе или нет - он будет стоять. Почему? Потому что, a) материя - это не сознание б) материя обладает свойством твёрдости и это свойство реально существует, а не является "подобным иллюзии". Собственно об этом речь и идёт. Безличность предметов (в том числе и таких феноменов как дхаммы на абсолютном уровне реальности) вовсе не означает, что у них не может быть никаких свойств ,)




> Что касается материи. Известно, что наряду с материальным миром, есть тонкоматериальные и даже безформенные миры, существа которых не имеют тела и органов чувств.


Только в бесформенных мирах нет материи. В мире форм она есть, и есть органы чувств (но не все).




> Эту аргументацию я уже пытался применять, но тхеравадины ее почему-то не принимают к рассмотрению. Говорят, дескать, не фантазируйте.Может, у них абидарма только человеческий мир рассматривает?


Кстати, если рассматривать эту аргументацию, то тогда небезынтересно отметить, что существа бесформенного мира (у которых нет материи, т.е. тела), не могут никак взаимодействовать с материальным миром. Они не могут ходить, двигаться, слушать и так далее. Они не знают никаких иных миров, никаких иных существ, ничего не знают. Они не могут узнать Дхамму Будды, например (почему и говорится об ущербности этих миров). Существа бесформенного мира находятся в поглощённости одним единственным объектом - и в этой поглощённости они существуют тысячи кальп. Ничего другого они не умеют делать и не могут. Потом, когда сила каммы исчерпывается, они перерождаются в низших мирах - и там уже начинают действовать как нормальные существа.

----------

Леонид Ш (04.04.2012), Сергей Ч (04.04.2012), Федор Ф (04.04.2012), Фил (04.04.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Потом, когда сила каммы исчерпывается, они перерождаются в низших мирах - и там уже начинают действовать как *нормальные* существа.


Zom, все верно, только... неизвестно, кто из существ нормальнее :Smilie:

----------

Тао (08.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Твёрдость есть истинное свойство, не зависящее от восприятия, конечно же. А как иначе?


Но ведь речь не о том, что твердость производится восприятием, речь о том, что нет никаких оснований говорить о существовании твердости вне опыта, устанавливающего это свойство.

----------


## Zom

> все верно, только... неизвестно, кто из существ нормальнее


Нормальные существа - это те, у которых есть полнота нормальных ментальных функций. Самый лучший вариант - люди. Почему и говорится о "драгоценном человеческом рождении". У людей есть потенциал развить и пережить опыт и умения всех существ сансары. 

Так то, конечно, если рассматривать с точки зрения наличия дуккхи, то бесформенные миры считаются высочайшими - дуккхи там нет, и притом очень долгое время. Единственная беда - аничча, то есть эти утончённые спокойные полу-вечные существования исчерпываются. Если бы они не исчерпывались - то вполне себе отличная ниббана была бы в виде бесформенных обителей. Но увы и ах - только полное прекращение любого существования, в том числе и мега-утончённо-запредельного, является окончательным и бесповоротным устранением страданий.




> Но ведь речь не о том, что твердость производится восприятием, речь о том, что нет никаких оснований говорить о существовании твердости вне опыта, устанавливающего это свойство.


Здасьте, как это нет никаких оснований ))) А как по-вашему предметы взаимодействуют? Вот вы садитесь за руль авто, а оно чудесным образом едет. Как так, если никто не воспринимает всех свойств материи, благодаря которым работают и взаимодействуют механизмы внутри машины?

Мда.. солипсизм - заразная болезнь БФ'a

----------

Леонид Ш (04.04.2012), Фил (04.04.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Нормальные существа - это те, у которых есть полнота нормальных ментальных функций. Самый лучший вариант - люди. Почему и говорится о "драгоценном человеческом рождении"


Да все это так. Я просто улыбнулся тому, что вы называете более нормальным низший мир. Конечно, понятно, почему, но забавно как-то выглядит со стороны. Как-то, вроде, чем выше, тем нормальнее. Да ладно, много уже сказано по этому поводу.
 А в Ниббане, например, вообще нет никаких ментальных функций. Это нормально?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Твёрдость есть истинное свойство


Это утверждение означает, что твердый объект имеет свою собственную самость (атман) - свою твердость.
А мне тут говорят, что в Тхераваде учат анатману дхарм.
Так учат или нет? или учат, но не всех?




> Кстати, если рассматривать эту аргументацию, то тогда небезынтересно отметить, что существа бесформенного мира (у которых нет материи, т.е. тела), не могут никак взаимодействовать с материальным миром.


А дэвы и асуры камалоки как воспринимают материю? у них же нет материального тела. Или, скажем, преты - для них стена тоже непроницаема, как и для людей?
Или в вашей абидарме такие не упоминаются?

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (05.04.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (05.04.2012)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Твёрдость есть истинное свойство, не зависящее от восприятия, конечно же. А как иначе? В противном случае _без наблюдения_ со стороны твёрдый стакан не мог бы стоять на твёрдом столе. Но реальность говорит об обратном - наблюдаем мы стакан на столе или нет - он будет стоять. Почему? Потому что, a) материя - это не сознание б) материя обладает свойством твёрдости и это свойство реально существует, а не является "подобным иллюзии". Собственно об этом речь и идёт. Безличность предметов (в том числе и таких феноменов как дхаммы на абсолютном уровне реальности) вовсе не означает, что у них не может быть никаких свойств ,)


Твердость или "твердость сама по себе"?
Какие основания утверждать, что твердость истинное свойство?
Без наблюдения вы не можете достоверно утверждать даже  стоит он или нет, не говоря уже о твердости стола и стакана.
Реальность говорит нам о том, что если мы не наблюдаем стакан стоящий на столе, то мы не можем достоверно утверждать стоит он или нет.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мда.. солипсизм - заразная болезнь БФ'a


Аналитическое рассмотрение, используемое в махаяне - не солипсизм. Прежде всего потому, что здесь признается наличие иных (относительно наблюдателя) потоков ума.

Махаянское воззрение за солипсизм, видимо, принимают люди, не способные выйти за рамки наивного реализма, то есть считающие, что истина о предметах устанавливается посредством телесных органов чувств и рассудочного мышления.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (05.04.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (05.04.2012), Сергей Ч (04.04.2012), Серёжка (06.06.2016)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Здасьте, как это нет никаких оснований ))) А как по-вашему предметы взаимодействуют? Вот вы садитесь за руль авто, а оно чудесным образом едет. Как так, если никто не воспринимает всех свойств материи, благодаря которым работают и взаимодействуют механизмы внутри машины?
> 
> Мда.. солипсизм - заразная болезнь БФ'a


Я ведь не отрицаю существование свойств материи в т.ч. твердости, и не говорю, что это мой ум делает все твердым, жидким и т.д. Это противоречило бы действительности и моему опыту. Но что такое свойства материи вне моего восприятия? Разве телесные ощущения не являются синонимом "элемента твердости"? О какой такой твердости можно говорить за пределами  телесных явлений- глаза, уха, носа, языка, тела т.д.?

----------

Федор Ф (04.04.2012)

----------


## Zom

> А в Ниббане, например, вообще нет никаких ментальных функций. Это нормально?


Нормально -) Даже более того, отлично ))




> Это утверждение означает, что твердый объект имеет свою собственную самость (атман) - свою твердость.
> А мне тут говорят, что в Тхераваде учат анатману дхарм.
> Так учат или нет? или учат, но не всех?


Не означает. Например, соляная кислота имеет определённое химическое свойство, присущее именно ей. Можно ли говорить, что у соляной кислоты есть самость-атман? ,)




> А дэвы и асуры камалоки как воспринимают материю? у них же нет материального тела.


Как это нет, когда есть?




> Махаянское воззрение за солипсизм, видимо, принимают люди, не способные выйти за рамки наивного реализма, то есть считающие, что истина о предметах устанавливается посредством телесных органов чувств и рассудочного мышления.


Истина о предметах отлично и объективно устанавливается через эксперименты с этими предметами. На этом, вообщем-то, все современные открытия и научные достижения основаны.




> Твердость или "твердость сама по себе"?
> Какие основания утверждать, что твердость истинное свойство?


А какие есть основания утверждать, что твёрдость - не истинное свойство?




> Но что такое свойства материи вне моего восприятия? Разве телесные ощущения не являются синонимом "элемента твердости"? О какой такой твердости можно говорить за пределами телесных явлений- глаза, уха, носа, языка, тела т.д.?


Стакан на столе у вас стоит? Или течёт? Можно ли говорить о какой-то внешней твёрдости в этом случае, раз он стоит, а не течёт )) ?

----------

Леонид Ш (04.04.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Нормально -) Даже более того, отлично ))


Ну вот и я говорю - чем выше, тем нормальнее, а не наоборот :Smilie: 
Так ведь не может быть, что сначала более низший мир нормальнее, потом перепрыгнули через ненормальные, но высшие  миры и очутились в самом наивысшим и наинормальном. Все-таки логичнее предположить, что или наивысший совсем ненормальный или нормальность возрастает по мере возвышения миров.
Хотя, должен поправиться - Ниббана, конечно, не мир.
Zom, не обращайте внимания на мое занудство, это уж я так, вредничаю по настроению.

----------

Тао (08.04.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> Все-таки логичнее предположить, что или наивысший совсем ненормальный или нормальность возрастает по мере возвышения миров.


Минус 40 - плохо, плюс 40 тоже плохо, а вот плюс 22 самое то  :Smilie:

----------

Bob (04.04.2012), Федор Ф (04.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не означает. Например, соляная кислота имеет определённое химическое свойство, присущее именно ей. Можно ли говорить, что у соляной кислоты есть самость-атман? ,)


Конечно. Атман и определяется через присущее свойство.
Если вы утверждаете, что свойство дхармы присуще ей объективно, а не является результатом взаимодействия ее с вашим умом, значит, вы по сути считаете дхарму дхармином-носителем этого свойства. Это вообще-то, на минуточку, не буддизм.
Или я что-то не понимаю? Что такое атта дхамм по Вашему разумению?




> Как это нет, когда есть?


У преты есть рупа? согласен. И что же, стена для преты непроницаема так же, как и для нас с Вами?




> Истина о предметах отлично и объективно устанавливается через эксперименты с этими предметами. На этом, вообщем-то, все современные открытия и научные достижения основаны.


Вообще-то, современная наука, основанная на атомистической теории, не считает, что предметы есть именно то, что мы воспринимаем.
То есть даже в науке по-своему отказались от наивного реализма.
А вот буддисты все никак...

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (05.04.2012), Серёжка (07.06.2016)

----------


## Zom

> Так ведь не может быть, что сначала более низший мир нормальнее, потом перепрыгнули через ненормальные, но высшие миры и очутились в самом наивысшим и наинормальном.


Тут просто надо делать различие что мы понимаем под "нормальностью" ,)
Если объём ментального функционала - то он "нормален" в мире людей более чем, в отличие от арупалоки.
Если дуккху - то "нормален" мир арупалоки, а не камалока

----------

Сергей Ч (04.04.2012), Федор Ф (04.04.2012), Фил (04.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Стакан на столе у вас стоит? Или течёт? Можно ли говорить о какой-то внешней твёрдости?


Твердость - это свойство материи, познаваемое при контакте органов чувств с внешним материальным миром. С этой точки зрения, твердость- действительно истинное свойство материальных объектов. Но что такое эта самая твердость в отрыве от органов чувств- глаза, уха, носа, языка, тела? Если у нас нет подобного опыта, обусловленного телесными явлениями, то твердость- это не более чем фикция.
Кстати, если признавать твердость истинным свойством даже на абсолютном уровне, то вряд ли была бы возможность реализации подобных сиддхи:

"Он беспрепятственно проходит сквозь стены, бастионы, горы, как если бы шёл сквозь пустое пространство. Он ныряет и выныривает из земли, как если бы она была водой. Он ходит по воде и не тонет, как если бы вода была сушей."

----------

Федор Ф (04.04.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> Кстати, если признавать твердость истинным свойством даже на абсолютном уровне, то вряд ли была бы возможность реализации подобных сиддхи:


Бетон - материя, ЭМИ - тоже материя, и спокойно проникает сквозь бетон  :Smilie:

----------

Леонид Ш (04.04.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Конечно. Атман и определяется через присущее свойство.


Тогда у вас выходит, что все предметы имеют атман.




> Что такое атта дхамм по Вашему разумению?


Вы видимо не улавливаете то, что сказал выше Бханте Топпер. Наличие уникальных свойств у дхаммы вовсе не тождественно атману дхаммы. Более того, Будда чётко говорит, что дхаммы возникают-наличествую-гаснут. Но свойства у той или иной возникающей-и-тут-же-исчезающей дхаммы уникальны. Например, у миллиарда возникающих-исчезающих дхамм веданы вполне конкретное уникальное свойство. Или у санньи. Или у читты. Но сами дхаммы обусловлены - они возникают и гаснут. 




> У преты есть рупа? согласен. И что же, стена для преты непроницаема так же, как и для нас с Вами?


Считается, что у божеств и иных невидимых существ рупа иного характера, но всё та же рупа. Насчёт того проницаема или нет - сказать сложно, в текстах нет таких заявлений, что, мол де, проницаема. Но даже если проницаема, это не отменяет свойств этой рупы, в ней всё также имеется комбинация огня-воды-ветра-земли. Если проницаема, значит просто земли поменьше .)




> Вообще-то, современная наука, основанная на атомистической теории, не считает, что предметы есть именно то, что мы воспринимаем.


Современная наука не считает, что у предметов нет неких объективных уникальных присущих именно им свойств. В отличие от наивных солипсистов .)

----------

Леонид Ш (04.04.2012), Федор Ф (04.04.2012), Фил (04.04.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Твердость - это свойство материи, познаваемое при контакте органов чувств с внешним материальным миром. С этой точки зрения, твердость- действительно истинное свойство материальных объектов. Но что такое эта самая твердость в отрыве от органов чувств- глаза, уха, носа, языка, тела?


В пятый раз. Стакан на столе у вас стоит или течёт? Если вы его воспринимаете, он стоит? А если не воспринимаете, он... скажем... течёт?




> Кстати, если признавать твердость истинным свойством даже на абсолютном уровне, то вряд ли была бы возможность реализации подобных сиддхи: "Он беспрепятственно проходит сквозь стены, бастионы, горы, как если бы шёл сквозь пустое пространство. Он ныряет и выныривает из земли, как если бы она была водой. Он ходит по воде и не тонет, как если бы вода была сушей."


А кто вам сказал, что сиддхи изменяют сами свойства материи, а не _комбинацию_ этих свойств? Так, для справки: все махабхуты материи состоят в обязательном порядке из огня-воды-ветра-земли. Если предмет твёрдый, то доминирует земля (т.е. свойство твёрдости). Но остальные 3 тоже есть ,)

----------

Леонид Ш (04.04.2012), Фил (04.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Бетон - материя, ЭМИ - тоже материя, и спокойно проникает сквозь бетон


Бетон- материя, тело простого человека- материя, и оно не проникает спокойно сквозь бетон. А вот у того, кто достиг высоких джхан проникает. Получается, что изменились свойства материи, которые казались истинно и неизменно существующими. )

----------

Федор Ф (04.04.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> Бетон- материя, тело простого человека- материя, и оно не проникает спокойно сквозь бетон.


Проникает. Все зависит от кол-ва затраченного времени. Предметы из любой материи диффундирует друг в друга, затрачивая разное время.

----------

Zom (04.04.2012), Леонид Ш (04.04.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> В пятый раз. Стакан на столе у вас стоит или течёт? Если вы его воспринимаете, он стоит? А если не воспринимаете, он... скажем... течёт?


Если мы его не воспринимаем - откуда мы знаем, есть он вообще или нет?

----------


## Zom

> Если мы его не воспринимаем - откуда мы знаем, что он вообще есть?


Очень просто. Вы его ставите на стол и смотрите. А затем уезжаете в отпуск, возвращаетесь... и о чудо.. стакан никуда не утёк. Почему?

----------

Леонид Ш (04.04.2012)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Нормально -) А какие есть основания утверждать, что твёрдость - не истинное свойство?
> Стакан на столе у вас стоит? Или течёт? Можно ли говорить о какой-то внешней твёрдости в этом случае, раз он стоит, а не течёт )) ?


Пока нет, но я и не утверждал, что оно не истинное. У меня: невозможно достоверно утверждать стоит он или течет в отсутствии непосредственного наблюдения, либо опосредованно, используя непротиворечивые суждения, наблюдая косвенные признаки.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тогда у вас выходит, что все предметы имеют атман.


Это не у меня так выходит, а у тех, кто считает, что объекты по своей собственной сути наделены именно теми свойствами, которые мы в них воспринимаем.
Эта установленность свойства как объективного со стороны предмета и есть его атман. Отрицаемый в махаяне. Как у вас - на знаю пока.




> Вы видимо не улавливаете то, что сказал выше Бханте Топпер. Наличие уникальных свойств у дхаммы вовсе не тождественно атману дхаммы.


Возможно и не улавливаю. Но вы пока что так и не объяснили, такое атта дхамм по Вашему разумению.




> Считается, что у божеств и иных невидимых существ рупа иного характера, но всё та же рупа. Насчёт того проницаема или нет - сказать сложно, в текстах нет таких заявлений, что, мол де, проницаема. Но даже если проницаема, это не отменяет свойств этой рупы, в ней всё также имеется комбинация огня-воды-ветра-земли. Если проницаема, значит просто земли поменьше .)


То есть можно предположить, что если в рупе, скажем, асура земли поменьше, то стена не будет для него твердой? Это и значит, что она не является твердой "сама-по-себе", но лишь в рамках определенного кармического восприятия.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (05.04.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Пока нет, но я и не утверждал, что оно не истинное.


Ну вот, а тут некоторые утверждают, что не истинное. Хотя Будда такого не говорил.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Очень просто. Вы его ставите на стол и смотрите. А затем уезжаете в отпуск, возвращаетесь... и о чудо.. стакан никуда не утёк. Почему?


Хм. Не знаю...
 Может, как-то он застрял в сознании и надо его изжить, как каммический результат. Вот как-то я, предположим, не успел изжить этот *образ*, когда в отпуск уезжал. Что-то в этом роде...
Ой все, ничего не соображаю. До свидания.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Очень просто. Вы его ставите на стол и смотрите. А затем уезжаете в отпуск, возвращаетесь... и о чудо.. стакан никуда не утёк. Почему?


Потому что вы вернулись человеком, то есть с тем же кармическим потенциалом восприятия.
А вот доведись вам в отпуске (недайбох, конешно) развоплотиться и вернуться домой какой-нибудь, скажем, претой, кто знает, что вы увидите на месте стакана.
Может, огненное озеро.
))))

----------

Wyrd (04.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.04.2012), Федор Ф (04.04.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Но вы пока что так и не объяснили, такое атта дхамм по Вашему разумению.


Атта - некий вечный неизменный предмет. Дхаммы же, очевидно, изменчивы. О какой атте дхамм тогда можно говорить?




> То есть можно предположить, что если в рупе, скажем, асура земли поменьше, то стена не будет для него твердой? Это и значит, что она не является твердой "сама-по-себе", но лишь в рамках определенного кармического восприятия.


Для него не будет, потому что у него тело не такое твёрдое как стена, значит сопротивления земли с землёй не будет. А твёрдой она как раз является сама по себе, потому что она объективно твёрдая, а не жидкая. Если тело не твёрдое - оно пройдёт через объективно твёрдую стену. Если тело твёрдое - оно не пройдет через объективно твёрдую стену. Так что "каммическое восприятие" тут явно лишний элемент.




> Потому что вы вернулись человеком, то есть с тем же кармическим потенциалом восприятия.
> А вот доведись вам в отпуске (недайбох, конешно) развоплотиться и вернуться домой какой-нибудь, скажем, претой, кто знает, что вы увидите на месте стакана.
> Может, огненное озеро.
> ))))


Да, мне тоже смешно ))

----------

Леонид Ш (04.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Атта - некий вечный неизменный предмет.


Предмет???
Как любопытно. А каноническое определение можете дать?

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (05.04.2012)

----------


## Zom

Предмет, объект, субъект, феномен, явление, субстанция - да как хотите.

----------


## Толя

> Я беседую с конкретными людьми, которые позиционируют себя как представителей (выразителей идей) Тхеравады.
> Они утверждают, что дхармы имеют собственные свойства, устанавливаемые со стороны объекта, как объективное.
> Это и означает, что они не пусты.
> 
> Если в Тхераваде учат другому, то и адресуйте упрек в бредовости моим оппонентам, а не мне.
> 
> Если конечно вы удосужились прочесть ветку и вникнуть в дискуссию.


Мне с начала это незачем читать, чтобы сказать вам, что в тхераваде за двадцать пустот (шуньят). У дхарм вполне есть свойства. Способность видеть, например, которую вы не спутаете с холодом. Или сопротивление, которое вы с элементом тепла не спутаете. И никак этим элементом тепла не увидите. И оно может быть и с вашей стороны (способность видеть и соответствующее сознание) и со стороны видимого (красное, например). В качестве праджняпти так многие говорят. И Нагарджуна, говорит. Все эти специфические свойства (свалакшана), объединяются в три или четыре общих (саманьялакшана) - непостоянство, страдание, анатта (шуньята). Или по вашему, что если все пусто, то и костями можно видеть? Такого же нету. Шуньята не значит, что все вдруг внезапно теряет свои характеристики. Там атты нету, но есть характеристики вот эти. Нет я или принадлежащего ему, но есть скандхи (А. Асанга)

----------

Zom (04.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> В махаяне учат не тому, что дхарм нет, а что они пусты (от собственных свойств), то есть их бытие устанавливается не "с их стороны", а как результат взаимодействия с воспринимающим субъектом.


Т.е. существуют, по сути, номинально. Реальность (параматтха) за ними не стоит.



> Плод Архата не отвергается. Просто говорится, что он не окончательный.


Совершенно верно. 
А для того, чтобы так сказать, потребовалось изменить концепцию Ниббаны на концепцию Нирваны (пребывающая - неприбывающая). А для того, чтобы изменить эту концепцию, потребовалось ввести номинальное, а не реальное существование дахмм. Благодаря этому стало возможно заменить дуалистическую противопоставляющую модель, которой учил Будда: сансара противоположна Ниббане, моделью недвойственного видения, когда сансара и нирвана тождественны, но различаются только уровнем омрачённости смотрящего субъекта.

----------

Zom (04.04.2012), Леонид Ш (04.04.2012), Сергей Хос (04.04.2012), Фил (05.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Благодарю вас. Но все-таки, как вы сами говорите, читта является одной из причин рупы. Нельзя это игнорировать. Весь опыт нашей жизни доказывает, что является, если быть внимательным (материалистов прошу не беспокоиться)


Некоторые виды рупы не зависят от читты. Поэтому я и заострил внимание на том, что в одно сознание и в одну камму мы всё уложить не можем.



> А что такое рупакалапа, подскажите, пожалуйста.


Форма существования рупа дхамм. В чистом виде они никогда не встречаются.

----------

Федор Ф (04.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Непостоянные и обусловленные в своем возникновении феномены разве могут быть конечной реальностью? А Ниббана тогда что? 
> По-моему только Ниббана и является конечной реальностью.


Нмббана является окончательной реальностью в том смысле, что она не зависит от причин и условий. Она - асамскхата дхамма, четвёртая параматтха.
Но рупа, четасика и читта - это три из четырёх параматтх. Т.е .из того, что существует на самом деле.



> Что касается материи. Известно, что наряду с  материальным миром, есть тонкоматериальные и даже безформенные миры, существа которых не имеют тела и органов чувств. А материальность, происходящая из четырех первичных элементов, состоит, согласно Абхидхамме, из 24 материальных явлений и качеств: глаз, ухо, нос, язык, тело, видимая форма, вкус и т.д. Так стоит ли утверждать, что материя - это некая реальность, не зависящая от кармических особенностей существ, населяющих так называемые материальные миры?


Некоторые виды рупы не зависят от каммы существ. 
Кроме того, Абхидхамма ни в каком виде не утверждает идею, что махабхуты могут быть по-разному воспринимаемы разными классами существ.
Так, например, тонкоматериальные боги могут проходить сквозь твёрдые предметы не потому, что для них махабхуты предметов обладают иными качествами, а потому, что их собственные тела состоят из более тонких элементов.

----------

Сергей Ч (04.04.2012), Федор Ф (04.04.2012), Фил (05.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Я этого и не утверждал.
> 
> Кстати, я не в курсе, считается ли в Тхераваде, что плод архата во всем равен плоду Будды?
> Интересно бы узнать.


В плане Ниббаны - полностью равен. В плане иддхи и сверхмирских знаний - меньший, чем у Будды.
Но, т.к. мы идём к Ниббане, и т.к. разницы в ней нет, то это главное.

----------

Сергей Хос (04.04.2012), Федор Ф (04.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> В пятый раз. Стакан на столе у вас стоит или течёт? Если вы его воспринимаете, он стоит? А если не воспринимаете, он... скажем... течёт?


В пятый раз. Я не утверждаю, что стакан и его свойства обусловлены исключительно моим восприятием или что это я наделяю сткан теми или иными свойствами. ) Я говорю о том, что бессмысленно говорить об истинном существовании материальных объектов и их свойствах в отрыве от того самого восприятия. Иначе это и будет означать разделение на воспринимающего и воспринимаемое. Тогда как-  в видении есть только видение, в слышании есть только слышание и т.д.

----------

Федор Ф (04.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мне с начала это незачем читать, чтобы сказать вам


Я не понял: это вы мне на что-то возражаете, или просто решили маленькое эссе написать?

----------


## Топпер

> Кстати, если признавать твердость истинным свойством даже на абсолютном уровне, то вряд ли была бы возможность реализации подобных сиддхи:
> 
> "Он беспрепятственно проходит сквозь стены, бастионы, горы, как если бы шёл сквозь пустое пространство. Он ныряет и выныривает из земли, как если бы она была водой. Он ходит по воде и не тонет, как если бы вода была сушей."


Иддхи достигаются за счёт дополнительных сил, а не отмены существующих.

Например, самолёт тяжелее воздуха, однако может летать, как и воздушный шар. Воздушный шар летает за счёт естественного закона Архимеда. Самолёт - за счёт аэродинамической подъёмной силы, которая развивается благодаря горизонтальной тяге двигателя и профилю крыла. Также и с иддхи: они есть дополнительно развитая сила, которая помогает преодолевать обычному телу обычные законы физики.

----------

Леонид Ш (04.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А для того, чтобы так сказать, потребовалось изменить концепцию Ниббаны на концепцию Нирваны...


Как Вы правильно все понимаете!
Это лишний раз подтверждает мою догадку, что следование той или иной истине зависит не от ее истинности, а от выбора того, кто ей следует.

----------

Wyrd (04.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Очень просто. Вы его ставите на стол и смотрите. А затем уезжаете в отпуск, возвращаетесь... и о чудо.. стакан никуда не утёк. Почему?


Потому, что дверь была на замке. А так бы - утёк, как и всё, не прибитое гвоздями, в нашей стране.

----------

Wyrd (04.04.2012), Леонид Ш (04.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.04.2012), Сергей Хос (04.04.2012), Федор Ф (04.04.2012), Фил (05.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Возможно и не улавливаю. Но вы пока что так и не объяснили, такое атта дхамм по Вашему разумению.


Это наличие дхармина. 
Например мы имеем зелёную, круглую, вкусную горошину бондюэль. Условно, у этой горошины  (дхармина), есть три дхаммы: 1 - зелёная, 2 -круглая, 3 - вкусная. Если имея три этих качества: зелёная, круглая, вкусная, мы предполагаем за ними саму горошину - это будет небуддийская концепция атты. Если же мы говорим о том, что есть только зелёность, круглость, вкусность, но самой горошины мы ни прямым опытом, ни в анализе обнаружить не можем, тогда это буддийские дхаммы.

Если же мы говорим, что ни зелёности, ни круглости, ни вкусности не существует на самом деле, также, как не существует и самой горошины на толстом плане, и при этом мы продолжаем уплетать за обе щёки такой горох, объясняя его питательность для нас существованием, на пример, некой тонкой горошины, тогда это, похоже, что тибетский буддизм  :Smilie:

----------

Lion Miller (05.04.2012), Денис Евгеньев (05.04.2012), Леонид Ш (04.04.2012), Сергей Хос (04.04.2012), Сергей Ч (04.04.2012), Фил (04.04.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Если мы его не воспринимаем - откуда мы знаем, есть он вообще или нет?


 Для чего у мышки хвостик - я не знаю, я агностик (шютка  :Smilie:  )

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (05.04.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

мне лично нравится, что на самом деле не существует зелености и вкусности...  :Big Grin:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (05.04.2012), Сергей Хос (04.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Если же мы говорим, что ни зелёности, ни круглости, ни вкусности не существует на самом деле, также, как не существует и самой горошины на толстом плане, и при этом мы продолжаем уплетать за обе щёки такой горох, объясняя его питательность для нас существованием, на пример, некой тонкой горошины, тогда это, похоже, что тибетский буддизм


 
Ну вот также как горошина является лишь совокупностью зелености, круглости, вкусности, а не является неким обладателем этих свойств (т.е. горошина лишена самости)  - также например и зеленость является лишь следствием контакта глаза с его объектом, а не является неким абсолютом или истинным свойством горошины. ) Другими словами, не глаз воспринимает зеленость горошины, а зеленость возникает вследствии определенных причин и условий.

----------

Vladiimir (04.04.2012), Wyrd (04.04.2012)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Ну вот, а тут некоторые утверждают, что не истинное. Хотя Будда такого не говорил.


Но я и не утверждал, что оно истинное. Сие утверждали вы поэтому вполне естественно к вам и мой вопрос. Какие у вас основания для вашего утверждения? Потому как если их нет, то ваше утверждение безосновательно, но если они есть, явите их народу.

----------


## Топпер

> мне лично нравится, что на самом деле не существует зелености и вкусности...


ой вэй, но деньги за них всё-равно платить нужно.  :Frown:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если же мы говорим, что ни зелёности, ни круглости, ни вкусности не существует на самом деле, также, как не существует и самой горошины на толстом плане, и при этом мы продолжаем уплетать за обе щёки такой горох


Нет, мы утверждаем, что горошина существует в рамках кармически обусловленной системы горошина <-> мое-тело-с-его-свойствами.
В рамках этой системы (и только в них) возможно "достижение горошины как объекта" = ее достоверное познание.
Но при абсолютном анализе горошины (равно как и тела) как сущности, имеющей собственные свойства, независящие от этой (кармически обусловленной) системы, мы на их месте обнаруживаем пустоту: со стороны тела пустоту познающего ума, а со стороны горошины - пустоту познаваемого объекта.
Это один из способов избавления от пристрастия.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (05.04.2012), Сергей Ч (04.04.2012), Федор Ф (04.04.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Хм. Не знаю...
>  Может, как-то он застрял в сознании и надо его изжить, как каммический результат. Вот как-то я, предположим, не успел изжить этот *образ*, когда в отпуск уезжал. Что-то в этом роде...


Это все ерунда. На самом деле стакан никуда не утек, потому что он - часть моей каммы. Мы как бы повязаны. Он существует для меня. А для вас, Zom, он *не существует* и никогда не будет существовать, потому что у вас своя камма, соответственно свой мир и свой стакан. И мы никогда не пересечемся. Вернее, не мы (мы-то уже хотя бы виртуально пересеклись), а наши стаканы.
Господи, что я несу!

----------

Wyrd (04.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Ну вот также как горошина является лишь совокупностью зелености, круглости, вкусности, а не является неким обладателем этих свойств (т.е. горошина лишена самости)  - также например и зеленость является лишь следствием контакта глаза с его объектом, а не является неким абсолютом или истинным свойством горошины. ) Другими словами, не глаз воспринимает зеленость горошины, а зеленость возникает вследствии определенных причин и условий.


Да, конечно. Но я привёл пример с горошиной просто как аналогию. В этом смысле "зелёность" - конечно субъективное ощущение глаза. Однако сами махабхуты (да и вообще рупакалапы) существуют реально и независимо от глаза.

----------

Zom (04.04.2012), Леонид Ш (04.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "зелёность" - конечно субъективное ощущение глаза. Однако сами махабхуты (да и вообще рупакалапы) существуют реально и независимо от глаза.


Другими словами, истинность т.наз. "объективного" устанавливается через субъективное. То есть это "объективное" представляет собой ментальный конструкт (викальпа), а не прямое восприятие.
О том и речь.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (05.04.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> А вы утверждаете, что "твердое само по себе" существует? Если да, то приведите основания для такого утверждения.


Конечно. Сколько бы вы не говорили стенке "_Будь мягкой_!", мягкой она не станет. Человек может споткнуться о твердый камень и упасть. И только потом узнает что был не замеченый твердый камень.

----------

Zom (04.04.2012), Фил (05.04.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> О какой такой твердости можно говорить за пределами  телесных явлений- глаза, уха, носа, языка, тела т.д.?


Если хрупкая ваза упадет на твёрдый камень, что будет?  Есть ли органы чувств или камма у хрупкой вазы?

----------

Фил (05.04.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Это все ерунда. На самом деле стакан никуда не утек, потому что он - часть моей каммы. Мы как бы повязаны. Он существует для меня. А для вас, Zom, он *не существует* и никогда не будет существовать, потому что у вас своя камма, соответственно свой мир и свой стакан. И мы никогда не пересечемся. Вернее, не мы (мы-то уже хотя бы виртуально пересеклись), а наши стаканы.


Это махровый солипсизм, уводящий от действительности.




> Господи, что я несу!


Т.е. вы чувствуете, что говорите глупость, но продолжаете говорить, не в силах остановиться?

----------

Zom (04.04.2012), Фил (05.04.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Насколько я понял, по Сергею Хосу *ВСЕ* во Вселенной обусловленно только каммой  :Smilie:  Что-то типа матрицы, где камма рулит всем, и эта иллюзорная реальность имеет потенциал к бесконечному изменению, подстраиваясь под каммически обусловленные сознания.

----------

Фил (05.04.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Т.е. вы чувствуете, что говорите глупость, но продолжаете говорить, не в силах остановиться?


Так я развлекаюсь иногда, посмеиваясь над собой :Wink:  У вас есть чувство юмора, WOLF? 
Или ваша "умность" с лихвой компенсирует отсутствие других полезных качеств? С радостью освобождаю вас от необходимости общения со столь глупым человеком, как я.

----------

Wyrd (05.04.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Я не утверждаю, что стакан и его свойства обусловлены исключительно моим восприятием или что это я наделяю сткан теми или иными свойствами. ) Я говорю о том, что бессмысленно говорить об истинном существовании материальных объектов и их свойствах в отрыве от того самого восприятия. Иначе это и будет означать разделение на воспринимающего и воспринимаемое.


Есть знание чего то (_например знание о законе гравитации_), и обьект знания (_гравитация_).  Незнание чего то не отменяет того. 
(_вместо гравитации можно поставить: аничча, дуккха, анатта_)




> Тогда как-  в видении есть только видение, в слышании есть только слышание и т.д.


Мы используем собрание этих способов познания и вывод. Мы все ведём себя как материалисты когда передвигаемся (_идём с комнаты в комнату, ведем машину, и т.д_).

Мне кажется что я обманываю себя когда говорю что внешнего мира не зависимо от моего сознания/обозначения нет, а приходится вести себя как будто он есть...  Я надеюсь что никто не попробует вести машину как будто (_светофор, другие машины, люди_) это просто обозначения не существующие со своей стороны.

----------

Фил (05.04.2012)

----------


## Zom

> В пятый раз. Я не утверждаю, что стакан и его свойства обусловлены исключительно моим восприятием или что это я наделяю сткан теми или иными свойствами. ) Я говорю о том, что бессмысленно говорить об истинном существовании материальных объектов и их свойствах в отрыве от того самого восприятия. Иначе это и будет означать разделение на воспринимающего и воспринимаемое.


В десятый раз - как раз очень "смысленно" говорить об истинном существовании материальных объектов и их свойствах в отрыве от того самого восприятия - иначе мы получаем дурацкую систему, что если нет внешних объектов, или же есть они - всё это никак не влияет на нашу жизнь и опыт познания. Но именно потому что внешние предметы реально существуют в отрыве от вашего или моего сознания - мы можем говорить об их познании.

Если внешнего предмета нет - познать его мы не можем (единственное что можем - это только вызвать у себя фантазию). Если он есть - то тогда мы можем его познать. 




> Тогда как- в видении есть только видение, в слышании есть только слышание и т.д.


А это к теме никакого отношения не имеет.

----------

Фил (05.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Насколько я понял, по Сергею Хосу *ВСЕ* во Вселенной обусловленно только каммой


Не совсем верно.
Правильнее сказать, что *все восприятие обусловлено кармой*. И с этим, оставаясь на позициях буддизма, трудно не согласиться, если учесть что специфика органов чувств и текущего воплощения полностью определены именно кармой.
А из этого следует вывод: вопрос о том, каковы вещи "сами по себе", то есть вне обусловленности кармическим восприятием, для существ, не преодолевших карму, является бессмысленным. Они просто не могут сделать по этому поводу никакого достоверного суждения.
Поэтому способ достоверного познания вещей "как они есть" состоит не в умозаключении "они таковы, как воспринимаются", а в избавлении восприятия от зависимости от кармы. Умозаключение же это является совершенно недостоверным, поскольку оно кармически обусловлено.

----------

Vladiimir (04.04.2012), Wyrd (05.04.2012), Фил (05.04.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Правильнее сказать, что все восприятие обусловлено кармой.


Что-бы восприятие имело место, пусть даже полностью обусловленное каммой, должно существовать воспринимаемое, а по вашему насколько я понял, его нет. Существует ли по вашему нечто, что как вы говорите человек воспринимает как реку, прета как поток нечистот, а нарака как поток лавы? Если не существует, то ваша система логически ущербна, а если существует, то что это?

----------

Фил (05.04.2012)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Очень просто. Вы его ставите на стол и смотрите. А затем уезжаете в отпуск, возвращаетесь... и о чудо.. стакан никуда не утёк. Почему?


Такое объяснение не лезет ни в одни буддийские "ворота"
Стакан на который вы смотрите до отпуска и стакан который вы видите после отпуска это один и тот же стакан или разные? 
Если они разные то ваше утверждение о том, что стакан который вы видели до отпуска, стоит, недостоверно, т.к.строится на основании того, что вы видите, после отпуска, стоящим,  другой стакан. Делать выводы об одном на основании наблюдения другого, ни один разумный не станет, разве, что верящий в чудеса.
Если стакан, который вы видите стоящим, после отпуска, это тот же самый стакан, который вы видели стоящим до отпуска, то он постоянен. Вы отрицаете принцип  аничья всего сущего в принципе или он не действует только во время вашего отпуска?  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Такое объяснение не лезет ни в одни буддийские "ворота"
> Стакан на который вы смотрите после отпуска и стакан который вы видите после отпуска это один и тот же стакан или разные? 
> Если они разные то ваше утверждение о том, что стакан который вы видели до отпуска, стоит, недостоверно, т.к.строится на основании того, что вы видите, после отпуска, стоящим,  другой стакан. Делать выводы об одном на основании наблюдения другого, ни один разумный не станет, разве, что верящий в чудеса.
> Если стакан, который вы видите стоящим, после отпуска, это тот же самый стакан, который вы видели стоящим до отпуска, то он постоянен. Вы отрицаете принцип  аничья всего сущего в принципе или он не действует только во время вашего отпуска?


Стакан, который Вы видите после отпуска, -- это уже разлагающийся стакан. ))) Просто это незаметно до поры до времени )))

----------

Фил (05.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Если хрупкая ваза упадет на твёрдый камень, что будет?  Есть ли органы чувств или камма у хрупкой вазы?


Да, даже после того как я умру, вазы продолжат падать и разбиваться, и другие люди будут свидетелями того, что все рожденное подвержено разрушению. ) Только будет ли в этом случае (без участия сознания) ваза вазой, камень камнем, а мертвое тело мной или моим? Будет ли вообще возможность говорить о существовании материи? Бханте Топпер например говорит, что четыре первичных элемента (махабхуты), от которых и происходит материальность, существуют независимо от органов чувств. Да, с этим можно согласится, а можно и не согласится - по большому счету это ничего не меняет для бездыханного тела. )
Только в этом смысле я и пытаюсь сказать, что этот реальный мир является результатом нашей "избирательной" активности. Так мы поступаем, например, с бурей вибраций, которую мы превращаем в звук и свет. Это ведь не означает, что звук и свет полностью являются порождением ума? ) Нет. Но благодаря мере времени, к которой приспособлен нормальный человеческий аппарат, он регистрирует для нас то, что мы называем в своей наивности естественным миром. Тогда как лучшим названием было бы-  _наш_ естественный мир. 
Таким образом, наш человеческий мир – всего лишь частный случай среди других бесчисленных миров, и что миры буддийской космологии следует искать не в мистериях пространства, но в мистериях нашего собственного разума, в котором миры существуют как возможности опыта.

----------

Vladiimir (04.04.2012), Федор Ф (04.04.2012), Фил (05.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ,а если существует, то что это?


Вопрос "что это [само-по-себе]" в данной системе воззрений бессмысленный. Можно спросить "что это для меня", "что это для преты", "что это для асура" и так далее.
Окончательную истину в отношении "что это" можно было бы услышать от Будды, который устранил в своем восприятии влияние кармы.
Но ведь он тогда одновременно воспринимает "это" с т.зр. и меня, и асура, и преты. Поэтому мне он скажет: "река", а им что-то другое.
Для него же самого это пустота. Или даже точнее таковость, дхармадхату, как потенциальная возможность быть разным для всех, но не являющаяся чем-то определенным в особенности.
)))

----------

Lion Miller (05.04.2012), Wyrd (05.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.04.2012), Серёжка (07.06.2016), Фил (05.04.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Такое объяснение не лезет ни в одни буддийские "ворота"
> Стакан на который вы смотрите после отпуска и стакан который вы видите после отпуска это один и тот же стакан или разные? 
> Если они разные то ваше утверждение о том, что стакан который вы видели до отпуска, стоит, недостоверно, т.к.строится на основании того, что вы видите, после отпуска, стоящим,  другой стакан. Делать выводы об одном на основании наблюдения другого, ни один разумный не станет, разве, что верящий в чудеса.
> Если стакан, который вы видите стоящим, после отпуска, это тот же самый стакан, который вы видели стоящим до отпуска, то он постоянен. Вы отрицаете принцип  аничья всего сущего в принципе или он не действует только во время вашего отпуска?


Вы смешиваете относительную и абсолютную истины. Или если говорить не буддийским языком, реальность и философию. Если еще проще, то изменения произошедшие за время отпуска в стакане, окружающем мире, и вашем сознании - не делают его *совершенно* другим стаканом.

----------

Фил (05.04.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Вопрос "что это [само-по-себе]" в данной системе воззрений бессмысленный. Можно спросить "что это для меня", "что это для преты", "что это для асура" и так далее.
> Окончательную истину в отношении "что это" можно было бы услышать от Будды, который устранил в своем восприятии влияние кармы.
> Но ведь он тогда одновременно воспринимает "это" с т.зр. и меня, и асура, и преты. Поэтому мне он скажет: "река", а им что-то другое.
> Для него же самого это пустота.
> )))


Читтаматра

----------


## Нико

> Вы смешиваете относительную и абсолютную истины. Или если говорить не буддийским языком, реальность и философию.


А что такое реальность без философии? Или философия без реальности? (Хотя последнее имеет место быть)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Стакан, который Вы видите после отпуска, -- это уже разлагающийся стакан. ))) Просто это незаметно до поры до времени )))


А у них в Тхераваде наверное нет понятия о непостоянстве как о ежемгновенной изменчивости. поэтому они и думают, что стакан, который они видят в следующее мгновение, типа, тот же самый.
Вот ежели его разбить - то да, непостоянство. А так - тот же самый, и точка.
)))

----------

Wyrd (05.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Читтаматра


Махамадхъямака.
)))))

Лонгченпу почитай на досуге.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Вопрос "что это [само-по-себе]" в данной системе воззрений бессмысленный. Можно спросить "что это для меня", "что это для преты", "что это для асура" и так далее.
> Окончательную истину в отношении "что это" можно было бы услышать от Будды, который устранил в своем восприятии влияние кармы.
> Но ведь он тогда одновременно воспринимает "это" с т.зр. и меня, и асура, и преты. Поэтому мне он скажет: "река", а им что-то другое.
> Для него же самого это пустота. Или даже точнее таковость, дхармадхату, как потенциальная возможность быть разным для всех, но не являющаяся чем-то определенным в особенности.
> )))


Ну такая пустота во-первых не выдерживает никакой критики, т.к. получается, что сознание творит из пустоты галюцинационный мир, и на одном и том же месте люди, преты и нараки не могут видеть реку, пусть и отличающуюся деталями, а будут видеть вообще случайные картинки, например люди - взятие Бастилии, преты - помойное ведро, а нараки - железную гору. А во-вторых такое мировозрение ведет к солипсизму и становлению атмана, т.к. получается, что существующее сознание творит из пустоты несуществующий окружающий мир.
P.S. Собственно у меня нет и тени сомнений, что тибетский буддизм вернулся к индуистскому атману, в некоторых положениях завуалированно и стеснительно, а в некоторых более явно.

----------

Zom (04.04.2012), Фил (05.04.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Махамадхъямака.
> )))))
> 
> Лонгченпу почитай на досуге.


Досуга нет пока что, просто объясни, чем Махамадхьямака отличается от Мадхьямики.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> А что такое реальность без философии? Или философия без реальности? (Хотя последнее имеет место быть)


Реальность без философии, это когда на голову упал кирпич, и человек умер, не успев осознать почему это произошло, и вообще ничего не успел осознать. А философия, оторванная от реальности - это всегда печальное зрелище, когда... в общем лучше бы кирпич упал.

----------

Нико (04.04.2012), Фил (05.04.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> А у них в Тхераваде наверное нет понятия о непостоянстве как о ежемгновенной изменчивости. поэтому они и думают, что стакан, который они видят в следующее мгновение, типа, тот же самый.


Не тот же самый, но и *не совсем другой*, как у вас.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> такое мировозрение ведет к солипсизму и становлению атмана


Поспешный вывод, и ничем не обоснованный.
Вот когда человек говорит: "Мир именно таков, каким *Я* его вижу" - это действительно укрепляет атман.




> будут видеть вообще случайные картинки


Не случайные, а как раз закономерные, обусловленные закономерностями кармы.




> Собственно у меня нет и тени сомнений


Это прекрасно - очень способствует успеху в практике.

----------

Vladiimir (04.04.2012), Wyrd (05.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.04.2012), Сергей Ч (04.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не тот же самый, но и *не совсем другой*, как у вас.


Как "осетрина второй свежести"?
))))

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Вот когда человек говорит: "Мир именно таков, каким *Я* его вижу" - это действительно укрепляет атман.


А кто так говорит? Современные ученые, не считают человеческие органы чувств, способными воспринимать всю полноту окружающего пространства. Даже в цифрах давно отобразили, какая часть спектра доступна человеческому зрению и слуху, также научно доказана неполнота восприятия обонятельного и вкусового спектров, и различия в тактильных ощущениях.




> Не случайные, а как раз закономерные, обусловленные закономерностями кармы.


Каким образом, закономерности каммы выстроят в восприятии людей, претов и нарак реку в одном, отдельно взятом месте пустоты  :Smilie: , пусть и отличающуюся деталями, в зависимости от каммического восприятия существ? Как синхронизироваться речка будет?

----------

Фил (05.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Досуга нет пока что, просто объясни, чем Махамадхьямака отличается от Мадхьямики.


Там, где мадхьямака утверждает абсолютную пустоту, махамадхьямака утверждает абсолютную полноту.
))))

А насчет того, как видит мир Будда, Чандракирти очень хорошо объяснил на примере "падающих волосков".
Вот эта "пустота", которую он воспринимает, и есть одновременно абсолютная полнота, содержащая в потенциале все возможные виды восприятия всех кармически обусловленных существ.
Этот подход, кстати, прослеживается и в Среднем ламриме Цонкапы, только слегка завуалированно.

----------

Wyrd (05.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.04.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Там, где мадхьямака утверждает абсолютную пустоту, махамадхьямака утверждает абсолютную полноту.
> ))))
> 
> А насчет того, как видит мир Будда, Чандракирти очень хорошо объяснил на примере "падающих волосков".
> Вот эта "пустота", которую он воспринимает, и есть одновременно абсолютная полнота, содержащая в потенциале все возможные виды восприятия всех кармически обусловленных существ.
> Этот подход, кстати, прослеживается и в Среднем ламриме Цонкапы, только слегка завуалированно.


Даже не знаю, что и сказать....

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А кто так говорит? Современные ученые, не считают человеческие органы чувств, способными воспринимать всю полноту окружающего пространства. Даже в цифрах давно отобразили


"Даже в цифрах давно отобразили" - это рассудочное мышление, викальпа. То есть ученые говорят: "Мир таков, каким *Я* моделирую его при помощи *МОЕГО* рассудка".
Тоже укрепляет самость, как ни крути.




> Каким образом, закономерности каммы выстроят в восприятии людей


 Закономерности кармы бывают явные, тонкие и очень тонкие.
Так что это слишком обширная тема для форумной дискуссии.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (05.04.2012)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Конечно. Сколько бы вы не говорили стенке "_Будь мягкой_!", мягкой она не станет. Человек может споткнуться о твердый камень и упасть. И только потом узнает что был не замеченый твердый камень.


ОК. А если она станет мягкой от моих уговоров значит твердости стены нет? Т.е. предложенный вами тезис  утверждает, что твердость стены зависит от того, станет она мягкой или нет после моих уговоров, не станет - твердость стены есть, станет - твердости стены нет. Но тогда предложенный вами тезис утверждает ровно обратное тому, что вы хотели обосновать, хотели обосновать существование независимости твердости стены, а привели тезис обосновывающий зависимость ее существования. от моих уговоров.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Даже не знаю, что и сказать....


тада молчи ))))

----------


## Zom

> Такое объяснение не лезет ни в одни буддийские "ворота"
> Стакан на который вы смотрите до отпуска и стакан который вы видите после отпуска это один и тот же стакан или разные?
> Если они разные то ваше утверждение о том, что стакан который вы видели до отпуска, стоит, недостоверно, т.к.строится на основании того, что вы видите, после отпуска, стоящим, другой стакан. Делать выводы об одном на основании наблюдения другого, ни один разумный не станет, разве, что верящий в чудеса.
> Если стакан, который вы видите стоящим, после отпуска, это тот же самый стакан, который вы видели стоящим до отпуска, то он постоянен. Вы отрицаете принцип аничья всего сущего в принципе или он не действует только во время вашего отпуска?


Здесь не это важно сейчас. Я не говорю об аничче. Я говорю об элементе твёрдости. Не важно - смотрите вы на стакан, в отпуске вы или ещё где - элемент твёрдости в стакане не меняется. И "стакану" до лампочки как вы его там воспринимаете. Поскольку элемент твёрдости у него есть - он отлично стоит себе на столе, а не разливается по нему и не левитирует в воздухе, пока вы на него не смотрите.

----------

Леонид Ш (05.04.2012), Фил (05.04.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

"Время от времени, монахи, настает пора, когда по истечению длительного периода этот мир развертывается. Когда развертывается мир, то появляется пустой дворец Брахмы". ДН1

На заре времен, мир уже существует, а воспринимающих существ в нем еще нет, *ни одного*. Солипсисты люто проигрывают.

----------

Bob (05.04.2012), Zom (05.04.2012), Алевлад (05.04.2012), Тао (08.04.2012), Фил (05.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> "Время от времени, монахи, настает пора, когда по истечению длительного периода этот мир развертывается. Когда развертывается мир, то появляется пустой дворец Брахмы". ДН1
> 
> На заре времен, мир уже существует, а воспринимающих существ в нем еще нет, *ни одного*. Солипсисты люто проигрывают.


Одного не могу понять, о каких солипсистах Вы все время говорите? )




> *Дж*. А. Будем говорить вначале о неживой материи. Что это за энергия, которая приводит к возникновению различных феноменов? 
> 
> *Д-л*. В терминах теории элементов, вначале появляется ветер. Его основа — пространство. Затем ветер движется, и в результате порождается тепло. Далее появляются элементы воды и земли. Если необходимо объяснить происхождение изначального ветра, то он, вероятно, появляется из периода пустоты предыдущей мировой системы. В любом случае, он бесконечен. Если вы говорите об одном мире в пределах мировой системы из миллиарда миров, то можете использовать термины начало и конец, но, говоря в общем, этого сделать нельзя. 
> 
> *Дж. А.* Но какова непосредственная причина появления вначале пространства, а затем — ветра или энергии, о которой Вы говорите? 
> 
> *Д-л.* Если вы говорите о внешних проявлениях, то, как я и сказал, — это период пустоты предыдущей мировой системы. 
> 
> *Дж. А.* Энергия спонтанно возникает из пустоты? 
> ...

----------

Wyrd (05.04.2012), Алевлад (05.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "Время от времени, монахи, настает пора, когда по истечению длительного периода этот мир развертывается. Когда развертывается мир, то появляется пустой дворец Брахмы". ДН1
> 
> На заре времен, мир уже существует, а воспринимающих существ в нем еще нет, *ни одного*. Солипсисты люто проигрывают.


А по какой причине развертывается мир и возникает дворец Брахмы, вы, часом, не в курсе?

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Одного не могу понять, о каких солипсистах Вы все время говорите? )


О тех, у которых ничего не существует вне ума, сплошная пустота, наполняемая каммически обусловленными галюцинациями.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> А по какой причине развертывается мир и возникает дворец Брахмы, вы, часом, не в курсе?


Все существует циклически. Мир разворачивается и сворачивается, не благодаря камме ж.с. а в соответствии с другими законами. Благодаря камме, существа рождаются в том или ином мире, существующем и до их появления там, и по окончанию их пребывания в нем. Камма это не единственный вселенский закон, а лишь один из законов, отвечающий за взаимосвязь действий и последствий этих действий для живых существ.

----------

Bob (05.04.2012), Zom (05.04.2012), Сергей Ч (05.04.2012), Фил (05.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> О тех, у которых ничего не существует вне ума, сплошная пустота, наполняемая каммически обусловленными галюцинациями.


Не знаю таких. ) По-моему никто тут и не утверждал пустоту подобную вакууму из которого силой сознания возникают все вещи и явления. Это действительно больше на солипсизм похоже, а не на буддизм. Пустота в буддизме- это взаимозависимость феноменов. Т.е. ни солипсизм, утверждающий иллюзорность мира, ни материализм, утверждающий истинное существоание вещей и явлений, не имеют никакого отношения к пустотности буддизма.

"Материя не отлична от пустоты. Пустота не отлична от материи. Материя — это и есть пустота. Пустота — это и есть материя. Группы чувств, представлений, формирующих факторов и сознания так же точно таковы."

----------


## Топпер

> А у них в Тхераваде наверное нет понятия о непостоянстве как о ежемгновенной изменчивости. поэтому они и думают, что стакан, который они видят в следующее мгновение, типа, тот же самый.
> Вот ежели его разбить - то да, непостоянство. А так - тот же самый, и точка.
> )))


Есть. И в махаяну оно пришло из тхеравады  :Smilie: 
Рупакалапы, составляющие материальность внешнюю и внутреннюю, существуют очень небольшой промежуток времени. 
Как правильно сказал Вольф, в теме смешивается относительная и абсолютная истины. Отсюда некоторые ошибки.

----------

Bob (05.04.2012), Zom (05.04.2012), Сергей Хос (05.04.2012), Сергей Ч (05.04.2012), Фил (05.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мир разворачивается и сворачивается, не благодаря камме ж.с. а в соответствии с другими законами.


А вот Васубандху считает, что мир возникает именно благодаря совокупной карме ж.с. предыдущего цикла.
Так что это по крайней мере не в Тибете придумали, а гораздо раньше.

А у вас что, материальный мир-вместилище так вот и "пульсирует" бесконечно по своим собственным материальным законам, а умы ж.с. в него, типа, периодически заселяются, как в домик?
Интересная концепция...

----------

Wyrd (05.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> А вот Васубандху считает, что мир возникает именно благодаря совокупной карме ж.с. предыдущего цикла.
> Так что это по крайней мере не в Тибете придумали, а гораздо раньше.
> )))


Да, это у вайбхашиков уже началось. 
По сути, эта гипотеза ничем не подтверждается. В Каноне Будда не говорил о том, что мир - производная некой совокупной  каммы живых существ.
Более того, подобный посыл относит вопрос о творении мира чуть глубже, при этом ничего не проясняя. Примерно также, как в ситуации с христианами, когда их не устраивает вариант того, что миру существует всегда, они говорят, что мир сотворён богом, а бог - существовал всегда. Т.е. по сути вводится ещё один ненужный элемент, усложняющий систему и не дающий никакой пользы.

----------

Zom (05.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> усложняющий систему и не дающий никакой пользы.


Ну, насчет "никакой пользы" - это Вы, пожалуй, погорячились.
Это же извечный спор материалистов и идеалистов о том, что первично: материя или сознание.
Аргументы тут не работают, это вопрос веры в конечном итоге.
Но идеализм антропоцентричен, а значит более гуманистичен. Так что я лично склоняюсь именно к нему.

----------

Wyrd (05.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.04.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> А у вас что, материальный мир-вместилище так вот и "пульсирует" бесконечно по своим собственным материальным законам, а умы ж.с. в него, типа, периодически заселяются, как в домик?


Если верить Будде, то таки да - бесконечно пульсирующий домик, в который заселяются ж.с. 
Материальная часть домика выгорает в конце цикла, а все существа, включая томящихся в адах, находят пристанище в самых кайфовых обителях, нетронутых распадом, и находящихся выше миров Брахм. Это происходит вопреки закону каммы, просто потому что домика пока нет, а с новым циклом, опять выпадают в осадок, уже опять крутясь по закону каммы.

----------

Фил (05.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Ну, насчет "никакой пользы" - это Вы, пожалуй, погорячились.
> Это же извечный спор материалистов и идеалистов о том, что первично: материя или сознание.


Не совсем. Утверждение, что "мир был всегда". Просто констатирует факт. Точнее сказать, фиксирует то состояние дел, которое нам доступно в познании. Утверждение, что "мир творится каммой" вводит произвольный фактор. Т.е. начинает строить диттхи, запутывая ещё больше.
В этом смысле, чем меньше элементов, которые мы доподлинно не можем объяснить - тем лучше.



> Аргументы тут не работают, это вопрос веры в конечном итоге.


Для буддистов в этом случае есть опора на авторитетный источник, т.к. слово Будды. Я, честно говоря, не припомню его утверждений насчёт того, что мир существует и разрушается благодаря совокупной камме существ.



> Но идеализм антропоцентричен, а значит более гуманистичен. Так что я лично склоняюсь именно к нему.


Не знаю не знаю. Это смотря как посмотреть. Ведь для нас главное не объяснить строение мира, а обеспечить путь к Ниббане. И здесь мы на равных.

----------

Фил (05.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.04.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

О чем поет свирель Экклезиаста?
Что споры на БФ идут напрасно...
Не сменит тот, кто к ней готов, кому она нужна
Ни Махаяну на...Ни Тхераваду на...
(с)Дионисий Печальник "Маленький экспромт для Большого Спора БФ"

----------

Wyrd (05.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.04.2012), Сергей Хос (05.04.2012), Фил (05.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Если верить Будде, то таки да - бесконечно пульсирующий домик, в который заселяются ж.с. 
> Материальная часть домика выгорает в конце цикла, а все существа, включая томящихся в адах, находят пристанище в самых кайфовых обителях, нетронутых распадом, и находящихся выше миров Брахм. Это происходит вопреки закону каммы, просто потому что домика пока нет, а с новым циклом, опять выпадают в осадок, уже опять крутясь по закону каммы.


Видимо всё-таки корелляция с законом каммы есть. Что-то вроде совпадения, когда несколько  циклов разной длительности, иногда совпадают. Что-то вроде парада планет. Когда происходит переодическое выстраивание планет на одной прямой, относительно Земли. Видимо и благие каммы созревают в какой-то момент похожие.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Видимо всё-таки корелляция с законом каммы есть. Что-то вроде совпадения, когда несколько  циклов разной длительности, иногда совпадают. Что-то вроде парада планет. Когда происходит переодическое выстраивание планет на одной прямой, относительно Земли. Видимо и благие каммы созревают в какой-то момент похожие.


Это все из области догадок. Но на мой взгляд, такого не может быть: 1. циклы Вселенной примерно одинаковой продолжительности, 2. не может созреть у всего бесчисленного количества ж.с., находящихся в адах, мирах прет и т.д., камма для рождения в мире сияния. Тут амнистия скорее, нежели повсеместное исправление.

"Когда свертывается мир, то существа по большей части переходят в мир сияния. Там они находятся долгое, длительное время, состоя из разума, питаясь радостью, излучая собой сияние, двигаясь в пространстве, пребывая во славе". ДН1

----------

Фил (05.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если верить Будде, то...


Ну, значит Васубандху верил какому-то другому Будде, чем вы.
И мне, пожалуй, туда.

----------

Wyrd (05.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.04.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Ну, значит Васубандху верил какому-то другому Будде, чем вы.


Васубандху верил махаянским философам, философствовавшим до него. А со словом Будды в виде ПК, он скорее всего вообще не был знаком.

----------

Фил (05.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Васубандху верил махаянским философам, философствовавшим до него. А со словом Будды в виде ПК, он скорее всего вообще не был знаком.


Тогда ещё махаяны то как таковой не было. Скорее всего это наработки вайбхашиков. Но вот на чём они обосновывались - это загадка.



> Это все из области догадок. Но на мой взгляд, такого не может быть: 1. циклы Вселенной примерно одинаковой продолжительности, 2. не может созреть у всего бесчисленного количества ж.с., находящихся в адах, мирах прет и т.д., камма для рождения в мире сияния. Тут амнистия скорее, нежели повсеместное исправление.
> 
> "Когда свертывается мир, то существа по большей части переходят в мир сияния. Там они находятся долгое, длительное время, состоя из разума, питаясь радостью, излучая собой сияние, двигаясь в пространстве, пребывая во славе". ДН1


Да, это из области догадок. Мне самому как-то не очень верится. Но, с другой стороны есть сутта, где за  несколько сот тысячь лет (если мне память не изменяет), на земле появляется дэва и начинает проповедовать о пользе нравственности. В итоге все начинают практиковать и перерождаются в обителях Брахмы.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не совсем. Утверждение, что "мир был всегда". Просто констатирует факт


Никакой факт это не констатирует. Утверждение "был всегда" спекулятивно, как и всякое, включающее понятие вечности.
С другой стороны, восприятие собственного сознания именно первично. Оно предшествует любому чувственному опыту и не зависит от него, просто потому, что возможно восприятие предшествующего момента сознания, без всякого иного референта.
Таким образом, первичность сознания (не во временнОм, конечно, но в онтологическом смысле) дана в непосредственном опыте, а первичность материи - только в спекулятивном мыслительном конструкте.




> Ведь для нас главное не объяснить строение мира, а обеспечить путь к Ниббане. И здесь мы на равных.


Это для вас главное.
А для нас - освобождение всех ж.с. И вот этой цели наилучшим образом соответствует именно воззрение махаяны. Прежде всего именно в силу его вышеуказанной антропоцентричности (или, точнее, читта-центричности)))).

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (05.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Васубандху верил махаянским философам, философствовавшим до него.


Нет, конечно, не философам. Васубандху все свои утверждения подкрепляет цитатами из сутр. Просто он не ограничивается сутрами хинаяны.



> А со словом Будды в виде ПК, он скорее всего вообще не был знаком.


Ну что за глупости? ПК мало чем отличается от хинаянского, только язык другой. А текстуально это практически одно и то же, и Васубандху, конечно, все эти сутры прекрасно знал.
Просто он читал их на санскрите, вот и вся разница. )))

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (05.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Никакой факт это не констатирует. Утверждение "был всегда" спекулятивно, как и всякое, включающее понятие вечности.


Так в этом и достоинство. Мы просто констатируем факт. Наличие мира. А это даёт нам возможность не задаваться пустыми вопросами на тему того, вечен мир или не вечен (о котором, кстати, Будда не рекомендовал задумываться, как над пустым)



> С другой стороны, восприятие собственного сознания именно первично. Оно предшествует любому чувственному опыту и не зависит от него, просто потому, что возможно восприятие предшествующего момента сознания, без всякого иного референта.
> Таким образом, первичность сознания (не во временнОм, конечно, но в онтологическом смысле) дана в непосредственном опыте, а первичность материи - только в спекулятивном мыслительном конструкте.


Даёт. Но дальше нам нужно разбираться как оно существует. И здесь солипсизм или теории достаточно к нему близкие, не имеют практической ценности, т.к. не объясняют толком всё многообразие мира и не могут служить в прикладном плане ни для Пути, ни для повседневной деятельности.



> Это для вас главное.
> А для нас - освобождение всех ж.с. И вот этой цели наилучшим образом соответствует именно воззрение махаяны. Прежде всего именно в силу его вышеуказанной антропоцентричности (или, точнее, читта-центричности)))).


Это же просто декларативная цель. Для игр ума. Чтобы не так скучно было. Мы же все понимаем, что это из той же области, что и строительство коммунизма во всём мире. Даже ещё дальше.

----------

Фил (05.04.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Тогда ещё махаяны то как таковой не было. Скорее всего это наработки вайбхашиков. Но вот на чём они обосновывались - это загадка.


Во времена Васубандху уже была. Нагарджуна с Арьядэвой уже пофилософствовали не слабо же.




> Да, это из области догадок. Мне самому как-то не очень верится. Но, с другой стороны есть сутта, где за  несколько сот тысячь лет (если мне память не изменяет), на земле появляется дэва и начинает проповедовать о пользе нравственности. В итоге все начинают практиковать и перерождаются в обителях Брахмы.


В ДН1 дальше по тексту: "Тогда другие существа, оттого ли, что *окончился срок* или *окончилось действие заслуг*, оставляют существование в сонме сияния и вновь рождаются во дворце Брахмы спутниками того существа". Видно, что существа выпадающие из обителей сияния, деляться на тех кто родился там благодаря заслугам (камме) и проживает там полный жизненный цикл в несколько кальп, а некоторые пребывают там срок, пока не существует материальных миров (амнистированные).

----------

Zom (05.04.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Да, даже после того как я умру, вазы продолжат падать и разбиваться, и другие люди будут свидетелями того, что все рожденное подвержено разрушению. ) Только будет ли в этом случае (без участия сознания) ваза вазой, камень камнем, а мертвое тело мной или моим?


Восприятия названия может и не быть, но то что мы называем - будет.






> Будет ли вообще возможность говорить о существовании материи?


Материя будет, но не будет того кто может ее назвать "материя". Бханте Топпер прав когда говорит что 4 махабхуты могут существовать без сознания.

----------

Zom (05.04.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Это же извечный спор материалистов и идеалистов о том, что первично: материя или сознание.
> Аргументы тут не работают, это вопрос веры в конечном итоге.
> Но идеализм антропоцентричен, а значит более гуманистичен. Так что я лично склоняюсь именно к нему.


Мы также не можем опровергнуть что мир и все в нем это результат [такого то Бога] и мы должны поклонятся ему - и тогда будет счастье.  Без веры в Него, а он может специально посылать опровержение его же существования что бы проверить нашу веру, мы попадем в ад. А если верим в его, то в вечный рай... Вот это гуманизм нацелен на спасение человека.  :EEK!: 

Мне кажется что менее проблематично сказать что "_когда я поворачиваюсь я вижу другой материальный обьект и по этому другое видиние возникает_" чем сказать что "_я создаю видимое через мой ум_".

----------

Фил (05.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мне кажется что менее проблематично сказать что


Кому как. Мне например очень проблематично допустить дуализм вечносущей и непонятно откуда взявшейся самостоятельной материи, наделенной разнообразными собственными свойствами и вечносущего отдельного от нее сознания, которое в эту материю зачем-то периодически заселяется.

Концепция Васубандху о том, что вещество мира в начале становления новой кальпы производится совокупной кармой ж.с. предыдущей кальпы для меня лично менее проблематична и более приемлема.

----------

Wyrd (05.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Материя, кстати, инертна и стремится к рассеиванию, исчерпанию энергии, увеличению энтропии, покою. В ней нет собственной движущей силы.
Активным принципом является именно сознание, порождающее карму (действие и движение).
Это еще одна причина считать карму основой всего становления.
Материя просто не способна порождать сама причины.

А у вас зачем-то постулируются две причины: карма (то есть намеренное действие) обладающих сознанием существ + еще какие-то объективные "законы природы".
Да откуда им взяться в инертной-то материи?

В общем, монизм куда осмысленнее, чем дуализм.

----------

Wyrd (05.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.04.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Кому как. Мне например очень проблематично допустить дуализм вечносущей и непонятно откуда взявшейся самостоятельной материи, наделенной разнообразными собственными свойствами и вечносущего отдельного от нее сознания, которое в эту материю зачем-то периодически заселяется.


Материя не вечно сущая, и также сознание не вечно сущее. 

Самая простая и менее проблематичная схематика это материализм где сознание это просто процесс материи и не является отдельным от неё. Если две разные субстанции то есть проблема взаимодействия, а если есть только одна субстанция то этой проблемы нету.

Мы можем наблюдать материю, но не сознание другого.  




> Да откуда им взяться в инертной-то материи?


Не вся материя инертна. Высокоорганизованная материя может функционировать очень даже хорошо.




> В общем, монизм куда осмысленнее, чем дуализм.


И как я не стараюсь, материалистический монизм менее эмпирические проблематичен.


Конечно мы можем сомневаться даже в том что 2+2=4. Но все таки некоторые постулаты более вероятны а некоторые менее. Некоторые верования допускают больше недоказуемого некоторые меньше.

----------

Zom (05.04.2012), Леонид Ш (05.04.2012), Фил (05.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Материя, кстати, инертна и стремится к рассеиванию, исчерпанию энергии, увеличению энтропии, покою. В ней нет собственной движущей силы.
> Активным принципом является именно сознание, порождающее карму (действие и движение).
> Это еще одна причина считать карму основой всего становления.
> Материя просто не способна порождать сама причины.


Это - да.



> А у вас зачем-то постулируются две причины: карма (то есть намеренное действие) обладающих сознанием существ + еще какие-то объективные "законы природы".


Напугаю: у нас их вообще пять. И главный вовсе не камма нияма, а Дхамма нияма. Все пять управляют сансарой.



> В общем, монизм куда осмысленнее, чем дуализм.


Монизм не даёт ответа на очень большое число вопросов. Например: зачем вообще эта материя порождается. Гораздо проще было бы, если бы сансара обходилась бы только намой, без рупы.

----------

Сергей Хос (05.04.2012), Фил (05.04.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

> Монизм не даёт ответа на очень большое число вопросов. Например: зачем  вообще эта материя порождается. Гораздо проще было бы, если бы сансара  обходилась бы только намой, без рупы.


Если верить монистам(а я им верить не призываю) то на первых порах в общем то таки и обходятся намой и иногда тончайшей светоносной т.с. рупой...но потом.....существа постепенно деградируют, идут в разнос  :Big Grin:  и начинаются совсем не детские игры в грубой материальности  :Big Grin:

----------

Фил (05.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Самая простая и менее проблематичная схематика это материализм где сознание это просто процесс материи и не является отдельным от неё. Если две разные субстанции то есть проблема взаимодействия, а если есть только одна субстанция то этой проблемы нету.


Ну да, есть такая форма монизма, где постулируется мыслящая материя.
Но буддизм кажется до этого абсурда все же не докатился ни в какой из своих школ.
Даже в самом примитивном варианте буддийских воззрений нама все же совершенно иноприродна рупе и не может ею порождаться.




> И как я не стараюсь, материалистический монизм менее эмпирические проблематичен.


Просто вы придаете излишний вес телесному восприятию.
Но сами эти восприятия постигаются умом и зависят от него. И ум постигается умом.
Так что ум в любом случае первичен. Поэтому его и разумно поставить в основу всего рассмотрения.
Учитывая еще то, что восприятие ума в интроспекции более достоверно, чем восприятие и анализ т.наз. "внешних объектов".
Поскольку в интроспекции объект наблюдения и наблюдающий субъект одноприродны, поэтому все ясно и прозрачно. А в случае с внешним - фик его еще знает, что там на самом деле ))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Монизм не даёт ответа на очень большое число вопросов. Например: зачем вообще эта материя порождается.


Ну, на это вопрос никто не дает внятного ответа.




> Гораздо проще было бы, если бы сансара обходилась бы только намой, без рупы.


Богам сферы арупалоки именно так все и видится.
Может, Вам туда? )))

----------

Денис Евгеньев (05.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Напугаю: у нас их вообще пять. И главный вовсе не камма нияма, а Дхамма нияма. Все пять управляют сансарой.


Так Дхамма и есть по сути ум, только просветленный, а не омраченный.
То есть главное, что управляет сансарой - это просветленный ум???
Вот это мне нравится!

----------

Wyrd (05.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Так Дхамма и есть по сути ум, только просветленный, а не омраченный.
> То есть главное, что управляет сансарой - это просветленный ум???
> Вот это мне нравится!


Ну какой же ум? Ум - это читта нияма. Также только один из пяти законов. Дхамма нияма - вселенский закон, частным случаем которого является и камма и материальные физические законы.

----------

Zom (05.04.2012), Оскольд (05.04.2012), Фил (05.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Дхамма нияма - вселенский закон, частным случаем которого является и камма и материальные физические законы.


Да, понятно.
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Boo...ayutto0-sv.htm
Вселенский закон природы, движение без движителя (эдакая самобеглая телега) и т.д..
Соответственно, имеем два варианта воззрения:
1) по достижении нирваны ум полностью покидает мир, оставляя его как ненужный шлак крутиться дальше по своим "объективным" законам.
2) волевому решению и поступку (карме) приписывается глобальная ответственность за состояние всего мира в целом.
И то и другое - недоказуемое допущение, рабочая гипотеза.
Каждый выбирает что ему нравится.
Мне больше по душе второй вариант.

А учитывая, что "лучшая часть дхамм - разум, из разума они произошли", зачатки этого второго подхода прослеживаются и в ПК.
Так что не столь уж он и "еретичен".
Просто в махаяне эта тема получила свое развитие.

----------

Wyrd (05.04.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (05.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Да, понятно.
> http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Boo...ayutto0-sv.htm
> Вселенский закон природы, движение без движителя (эдакая самобеглая телега) и т.д..
> Соответственно, имеем два варианта воззрения:
> 1) по достижении нирваны ум полностью покидает мир, оставляя его как ненужный шлак крутиться дальше по своим "объективным" законам.
> 2) волевому решению и поступку (карме) приписывается глобальная ответственность за состояние всего мира в целом.
> И то и другое - недоказуемое допущение, рабочая гипотеза.
> Каждый выбирает что ему нравится.
> Мне больше по душе второй вариант.


Так надо смотреть чему учил Будда. А он учил именно первому варианту. Именно первый вариант внутренне наименее противоречив и последователен.



> А учитывая, что "лучшая часть дхамм - разум, из разума они произошли", зачатки этого второго подхода прослеживаются и в ПК.
> Так что не столь уж он и "еретичен".
> Просто в махаяне эта тема получила свое развитие.


Это надо понимать так, что камма играет роль в нашей жизни, обуславливая наши тела. Сама гатха была сказана Буддой по поводу тхеры Чаккхупалы

----------

Zom (05.04.2012), Фил (05.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так надо смотреть чему учил Будда. А он учил именно первому варианту.


Ограничивать все Учение Палийским каноном - это Ваш выбор.
И всякий волен с этим не согласиться.

----------

Оскольд (05.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Ограничивать все Учение Палийским каноном - это Ваш выбор.
> И всякий волен с этим не согласиться.


Здесь, на БФ мы тысячу раз уже обсуждали этот момент: насчёт достоверности источников, времени появления и т.п.
Видимо вы правы в том плане, что часто выбор делается, больше на уровне эмоций, а не логики. Если человек прикипел к одному учению, ему потом уже крайне трудно поменять точку зрения. У меня например, на это несколько лет ушло

----------

Bob (05.04.2012), Zom (05.04.2012), Сергей Хос (05.04.2012), Фил (05.04.2012)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Вы смешиваете относительную и абсолютную истины. Или если говорить не буддийским языком, реальность и философию. Если еще проще, то изменения произошедшие за время отпуска в стакане, окружающем мире, и вашем сознании - не делают его *совершенно* другим стаканом.


Я разве о чем-либо, как о совершенном говорил? Напротив я говорю, что именно в силу того, что стакан не совершенен (не абсолютен, ни независим), причинно существует, его существование и становится другим, т.к. изменились причины и условия его существования (до отпуска, после отпуска). Вы хотите меня убедить, что если стакан несовершенен, его существование причинно, то он, при изменении причин и условий, останется неизменным? В таком случае у меня к вам  вопрос: Как вы обоснуете принцип аничче если не причинностью всего сущего? Или вы отрицаете аничче?
Напомню, что предметом нашего исследования является вопрос о способности  Zoma теперь похоже и вашей, обосновать, с использованием непротиворечивых доводов, его утверждение о истинности твердости. Расширение предмета исследования, до тех пор, пока исследование ранее заявленного не закончено, в буддийских диспутах не допускается, среди просто разумных вызывает недоумение, в среде сообществ форумачан расценивается как желание зафлудить исследование. Поэтому вопрос соотношения абсолютной и относительной истин, если есть желание, предлагаю инициировать в отдельной, другой  теме.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Здесь не это важно сейчас. Я не говорю об аничче. Я говорю об элементе твёрдости. Не важно - смотрите вы на стакан, в отпуске вы или ещё где - элемент твёрдости в стакане не меняется. И "стакану" до лампочки как вы его там воспринимаете. Поскольку элемент твёрдости у него есть - он отлично стоит себе на столе, а не разливается по нему и не левитирует в воздухе, пока вы на него не смотрите.


Zom позволю себе обратить ваше внимание на то, что вы не только не говорите о аничче, но вы и не учитываете данный принцип существования тогда когда вы говорите, исследуете сущее. В связи с этим вопрос: Для вас аничче просто знание ничего не меняющее в воззрении, в восприятии реальности?

----------


## Zom

Да причём тут это. Тема вообще о другом ))

----------

Фил (05.04.2012)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Да причём тут это. Тема вообще о другом ))


ОК

PS Кину ка вам напоследок, из сотрадания к вам, еще один тезис, не обязательно на него отвечать, это так сказать на подумать. Если твердо стоящий стакан нагреть до соответствующей температуры, то он потечет прямо у вас на глазах.

----------


## Zom

> Если твердо стоящий стакан нагреть до соответствующей температуры, то он потечет прямо у вас на глазах.


Потечёт. И почему? Потому что свойства огня в нём станет больше и свойства ветра в нём станет больше. А свойства земли - меньше. 
Напоследок тоже напомню, что махабхуты в обязательном порядке состоят из огня-воды-ветра-земли. Никогда не бывает махабхуты на 100% состоящей из одного элемента. Может быть на 99,999999999%, но никогда не 100.

----------

Оскольд (05.04.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Ну да, есть такая форма монизма, где постулируется мыслящая материя.


Что такое мысль? Может быть это просто сложная функция материи?

Вот если человек выпьет много водки, или вколит наркотик, то это изменит действие материи - и мысли изменятся! 
А если ударить свой мозг (а не ногу, например) молотком то это может остановить мысли на какой то промежуток времени.

----------

Фил (06.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Что такое мысль? Может быть это просто сложная функция материи?


Мысль - это одно из возможных проявлений сознания. Сознание само по себе (в своем простейшем, базовом проявлении) есть просто ясность осознавания, или способность ясно осознавать собственный предшествующий момент.
Может ли материя осознавать? думаю, не может.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Может ли материя осознавать? думаю, не может.


А почему?

----------

Оскольд (06.04.2012), Фил (06.04.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Что такое мысль? Может быть это просто сложная функция материи?
> 
> Вот если человек выпьет много водки, или вколит наркотик, то это изменит действие материи - и мысли изменятся! 
> А если ударить свой мозг (а не ногу, например) молотком то это может остановить мысли на какой то промежуток времени.


Ну, мозг связан с сознанием. Но это не означает, что мозг и сознание тождественны.

----------


## Нико

> А почему?


Потому что тряпка, которой Вы пользуетесь для вытирания пола в своей квартире, не обладает сознанием. ))))

----------

Фил (06.04.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Потому что тряпка, которой Вы пользуетесь для вытирания пола в своей квартире, не обладает сознанием. ))))


Правда? Это можно доказать? А вдруг обладает?

----------


## Оскольд

Ну вот меня одна моя бывшая зазноба пробовала называть тряпкой :Big Grin:  Я вснгда знал, что не обладаю сознанием, скорее оно обладает мною :Big Grin:

----------

Федор Ф (06.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.04.2012)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Потечёт. И почему? Потому что свойства огня в нём станет больше и свойства ветра в нём станет больше. А свойства земли - меньше. 
> Напоследок тоже напомню, что махабхуты в обязательном порядке состоят из огня-воды-ветра-земли. Никогда не бывает махабхуты на 100% состоящей из одного элемента. Может быть на 99,999999999%, но никогда не 100.


Я не отношусь к легковерным, которых можно очаровывать безосновательными тезисами. Истинность существования махабхуты возьметесь? Если да – я весь внимание, если нет, оставьте необоснованные тезисы для легковерных.

----------


## Топпер

> Потому что тряпка, которой Вы пользуетесь для вытирания пола в своей квартире, не обладает сознанием. ))))


А как же Губка Боб?  :Cry:

----------

Bob (06.04.2012), Wyrd (06.04.2012), Оскольд (06.04.2012), Тао (08.04.2012), Фил (06.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.04.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Правда? Это можно доказать? А вдруг обладает?


Поговорите с ней... Если вдруг обладает, ответит )))))))))

----------


## Akaguma

> Я не отношусь к легковерным, которых можно очаровывать безосновательными тезисами. Истинность существования махабхуты возьметесь? Если да – я весь внимание, если нет, оставьте необоснованные тезисы для легковерных.


Эээ, буддизм (если Вы не архат) практически и состоит из безосновательных тезисов.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Эээ, буддизм (если Вы не архат) практически и состоит из безосновательных тезисов.


Докажите это. )))

----------


## Топпер

> Я не отношусь к легковерным, которых можно очаровывать безосновательными тезисами. Истинность существования махабхуты возьметесь? Если да – я весь внимание, если нет, оставьте необоснованные тезисы для легковерных.


Вообще махабхуты - это часть Абхидхаммы. Странно для буддиста требовать доказательств верности слов Будды.
Тогда и в Восьмеричный Путь нет смысла верить. И в Ниббану.

----------

Zom (06.04.2012), Фил (06.04.2012)

----------


## Zom

Что поделать, если матчасть люди изучать не любят, а зато любят вариться в собственных фантазиях -)




> 'elements', are the ultimate constituents of a whole.
> 
> (1) The 4 physical elements (dhātu or mahā-bhūta), popularly called:
> 
>     earth, (pathavī-dhātu)
>     water, (āpo-dhātu)
>     fire, (tejo-dhātu)
>     wind, (vāyo-dhātu)
> 
> ...

----------

Фил (06.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Потому что тряпка, которой Вы пользуетесь для вытирания пола в своей квартире, не обладает сознанием. ))))


Про Неопределенные ады никогда не слыхала?

Он также увидел множество существ, имеющих форму стен, колонн, пестиков для ступы, веревок, веников, трубок для питья воды и котлов для приготовления пищи. Вернувшись из своего путешествия, Сангхаракшита спросил обо всем этом Будду Шакьямуни.
... про существо в форме пестика рассказывают, что это был монах во времена будды Кашьяпы, который однажды в гневе сказал послушнику: «Будь моя воля, я б тебя в ступе истолок!» Эти оскорбительные слова и стали причиной того, что в следующей жизни он воплотился в пестике.
_Ламрим Пабонгки_

И в Ченмо тоже упоминаются. Да и вообще в любом расширенном ламриме.
Так что внимательнее следи за своей тряпкой. А то убежит. )))

----------

Оскольд (06.04.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (06.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.04.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Сознание само по себе (в своем простейшем, базовом проявлении) есть просто ясность осознавания, или способность ясно осознавать собственный предшествующий момент.


А что значит ясно осознавать?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Поговорите с ней... Если вдруг обладает, ответит )))))))))


Это не аргумент.
Способность говорить и наличие сознания никак не связаны. Глухонемые люди и животные обладают сознанием, хотя и не могут говорить.

----------

Фил (06.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А что значит ясно осознавать?


Любой когнитивный акт имеет качество ясности, это просто его определение, а не какая-то особая "ясность" в противоположность "неясности".
В едином акте восприятия можно усмотреть два аспекта: собственно когниция (тиб rig) и ясность (тиб. gsal).
Вот здесь, например, про это очень ясно ))) говорится:

----------

Lungrig (07.04.2012), Оскольд (06.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (06.04.2012)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Эээ, буддизм (если Вы не архат) практически и состоит из безосновательных тезисов.


 :EEK!:  Что же по крайней мере откровенно.  :Smilie:

----------


## Пилигрим

> Вообще махабхуты - это часть Абхидхаммы. Странно для буддиста требовать доказательств верности слов Будды. Тогда и в Восьмеричный Путь нет смысла верить. И в Ниббану.


 Но и права понимать у буддиста никто не отнимал. Более того Будда рекомендовал своим последователям веру основанную именно на понимании.

----------


## Пилигрим

:Smilie: 


> Что поделать, если матчасть люди изучать не любят, а зато любят вариться в собственных фантазиях -)


Я речи о своих фантазиях не вел, мы обсуждали исключительно ваши фантазии. Просмотрите тред.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Любой когнитивный акт имеет качество ясности, это просто его определение, а не какая-то особая "ясность" в противоположность "неясности".
> В едином акте восприятия можно усмотреть два аспекта: собственно когниция (тиб rig) и ясность (тиб. gsal).
> Вот здесь, например, про это очень ясно ))) говорится:





> In the definition of mind, “giving rise to a cognitive object” is referred to as “clarity” (gsal), while “cognitively engaging with such an object” is referred to as “awareness” (rig).
> 
> For example, in seeing a white rectangular towel, mental activity simultaneously produces the sight of a white rectangular towel and sees it. What we see, however, is not just sensibilia (a white rectangle). In order not to contradict convention (tha-snyad), we need to assert that we also see the towel itself -- the so-called “ commonsense (‘jig-rten-la grags-pa) towel.” Cognition of a towel, however, does not create the towel.


По Берзину, ясность--эвфемизм для производства полотенца из ума.
И определение сознания, получается, не "ясное осознавание", а "потребление своего производного".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> По Берзину, ясность--эвфемизм для производства полотенца из ума.
> И определение сознания, получается, не "ясное осознавание", а "потребление своего производного".


А чье производное вы согласны потреблять?

----------

Оскольд (06.04.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Молоко священной коровы )

----------

Оскольд (06.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Молоко священной коровы )


А я думал, вас буддийские категории интересуют.
Извините, ошибся.
Тогда вам в гастроном.

----------


## Akaguma

> Тогда вам в гастроном.


Ну коли священная корова, то скорее к кришнаитам  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (06.04.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> Что же по крайней мере откровенно.


Складывает очучение, что Вам все понятия Дхармы *основательно* понятны, кроме махабхут.  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (06.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Но и права понимать у буддиста никто не отнимал. Более того Будда рекомендовал своим последователям веру основанную именно на понимании.


Будда рекомендовал развивать и саддху.  
Это мнение, что буддизм - это целиком и полностью понимание (на нашем уровне опыта) - безосновательно. Есть множество вопросов в которые нужно просто верить.

----------

Леонид Ш (06.04.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

Откуда вообще этот миф пошел, что Будда, говорил не верить его словам, а проверять на практике. Скорее он говорил: "Верьте мне на слово, но проверяйте на практике, чтобы не остаться теоретиком".

----------

Wyrd (06.04.2012), Zom (06.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Откуда вообще этот миф пошел, что Будда, говорил не верить его словам, а проверять на практике. Скорее он говорил: "Верьте мне на слово, но проверяйте на практике, чтобы не остаться теоретиком".


Это любят цитировать Калама сутту, со слов миссионеров. Не учитывая контекста беседы.

----------

Akaguma (06.04.2012), AndyZ (06.04.2012), Zom (06.04.2012), Фил (06.04.2012)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Складывает очучение, что Вам все понятия Дхармы *основательно* понятны, кроме махабхут.


Ошибочное ощущение. Просто я не ввожу предмета исследования. Zom завел речь о махабхутах извольте, о стакане извольте, о твердости, как будет угодно.  :Smilie:  "Внемлите, монахи, увещеваю вас:Всё конструированное преходяще;Старательно достигайте цели!" последние слова Татхагаты.

----------


## Akaguma

> *Всё* конструированное преходяще;Старательно достигайте цели!" последние слова Татхагаты.


И что? С этим кто то спорит разве?

----------

Zom (06.04.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> Ошибочное ощущение. Не я объявляю  предмет исследования. Zom завел речь о махабхутах извольте.


Мне вот подумалось: если бы Зом завел речь о 4БИ, Вы бы тоже сказали про необоснованность тезисов?  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

Кстати, еще одно соображение по теме. Звено нама-рупа в пратитьясамутпаде следует после неведения. Это видимо означает, что разделение этих категорий есть результат неведения. То есть оно не абсолютно. И те, кто придает этому разделению абсолютный статус, тем самым укрепляют неведение. А именно, "изначальное вместерожденное неведение" как непонимание таковости вещей. То есть укрепляют тонкую самость.
Что, собственно, я выше уже указывал.

----------

Wyrd (06.04.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> Кстати, еще одно соображение по теме. Звено нама-рупа в пратитьясамутпаде следует после неведения. Это видимо означает, что разделение этих категорий есть результат неведения.


Вроде ж речь идет о том, что неведение причина возникновения нама-рупа (как единой связки), а не о разделении чего то другого (чего?) на нама и рупа.

----------

Zom (06.04.2012), Сергей Хос (06.04.2012)

----------


## Пилигрим

:Smilie: 



> Мне вот подумалось: если бы Зом завел речь о 4БИ, Вы бы тоже сказали про необоснованность тезисов?


У 4 БИ 16 аспектов и все их надо понимать осмысленно иначе отречении будет не более чем словом, знанием, но не затронет основанное на естественном неведении воззрение. Цель практики изменить естественное восприятие, цепляющееся за истинное существование  воспринимаемого, освободить его от цепляния, не устраняя само воспринимаемое, без изменения воззрения с задачей не справиться. Изменить воззрение без обретения убеждений не получится, но убеждения помимо анализа не обретаются. Именно поэтому я так и настаиваю на аналитическом исследовании и против деклараций того, что не сможешь объяснить, даже если оно и верно. Великий пандита Кхедрубже наставлял своих учеников: " Если не сможешь обосновать, то, что заявляешь, даже если заявляешь правильное, лучше молчи, молчание будет самым лучшим твоим вкладом в сохранение Дхармы в чистоте". Теперь вам понятна моя позиция? Получилось ее разъяснить? Зом кстати тут не причем, просто так случилось, что дискутировали мы именно с ним.

----------


## Akaguma

> У 4 БИ 16 аспектов и все их надо понимать осмысленно иначе отречении будет не более чем словом, знанием, но не затронет основанное на естественном неведении воззрение. Цель практики изменить естественное восприятие, цепляющееся за истинное существование  воспринимаемого, освободить его от цепляния, не устраняя само воспринимаемое, без изменения воззрения с задачей не справиться. Изменить воззрение без обретения убеждений не получится, но убеждения помимо анализа не обретаются. Именно поэтому я так и настаиваю на аналитическом исследовании и против деклараций того, что не сможешь объяснить, даже если оно и верно. Великий пандита Кхедрубже наставлял своих учеников: " Если не сможешь обосновать, то, что заявляешь, даже если заявляешь правильное, лучше молчи, молчание будет самым лучшим твоим вкладом в сохранение Дхармы в чистоте". Теперь вам понятна моя позиция? Получилось ее разъяснить? Зом кстати тут не причем, просто так случилось, что дискутировали мы именно с ним.


Понятна, но я считаю ее ошибочной. Можно анализировать и исследовать хоть мильон кальп, толку не будет, т.к. Дхарма в своей основе (прямое знание) останется для Вас одним большим необоснованным тезисом. Правильные воззрения одним лишь анализом не обретешь, они так и останутся логическими конструкциями.

----------

Zom (06.04.2012), Леонид Ш (06.04.2012), Мансур (06.04.2012), Фил (06.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вроде ж речь идет о том, что неведение причина возникновения нама-рупа (как единой связки), а не о разделении чего то другого (чего?) на нама и рупа.


В том и вопрос: связка это или независимые друг от друга категории.

----------


## Мансур

> Изменить воззрение без обретения убеждений не получится, но убеждения помимо анализа не обретаются.


Слишком много необоснованных допущений. 

В 20 лет я считал музыку самым важным на свете, а в 40 интерес к ней полностью пропал, и я вообще не считаю музыку чем-то интересным. Изменение этого воззрения произошло без обретения каких-то убеждений, просто прошел интерес, естественным образом.

Моя бабушка была истовой верующей, убежденной в существовании Бога. Была она в этом настолько убеждена, что пожертвовала своей жизнью за свои убеждения, в прямом смысле слова - отказалась от лечения, когда заболела раком. Никаким анализом она при этом не владела, и даже слова такого не знала.

Если бы Вы изучали манипулятивные психотехники, то ознакомились бы с тем фактом, что убежденность обретается на уровне микростратегий, которые индивидуальны. Для кого-то убедителен логический вывод, для кого-то - мнение матери.

Меня, например, с помощью анализа убедить в чем-то невозможно. Любая логика существует только в рамках определяющего ее языка. Измените определения - и она рассыпется.

Например. Довольно долго онтологическое доказательство существования Бога считалось неопровержимым. На всякий случай, передам его коротко и грубо. Если совершенное существо существует, то в набор его свойств должно входить "существование". Но если существование является его свойством - значит, оно существует. Потом правила языка изменили. Было решено, что "существование" не может являться свойством. И доказательство рассыпалось. Витгенштейн говорил, что все развитие философии - это развитие языка, на котором она формулируется.

Поэтому анализ - это просто молоток, которым можно забивать гвозди, но совершенно нельзя паять. Вот и все.

----------

Ittosai (07.04.2012), Zom (06.04.2012), Леонид Ш (06.04.2012), Оскольд (06.04.2012), Федор Ф (06.04.2012), Фил (06.04.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Кстати, еще одно соображение по теме. Звено нама-рупа в пратитьясамутпаде следует после неведения. Это видимо означает, что разделение этих категорий есть результат неведения. То есть оно не абсолютно. И те, кто придает этому разделению абсолютный статус, тем самым укрепляют неведение.


Неведение укрепляют скорее те, кто считают, что нама не может существовать без рупы или наоборот. А она может так существовать - как минимум в арупалоке (подчеркнём даже: а-рупа-локе)

----------

Федор Ф (06.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Кстати, еще одно соображение по теме. Звено нама-рупа в пратитьясамутпаде следует после неведения. Это видимо означает, что разделение этих категорий есть результат неведения. То есть оно не абсолютно. И те, кто придает этому разделению абсолютный статус, тем самым укрепляют неведение. А именно, "изначальное вместерожденное неведение" как непонимание таковости вещей. То есть укрепляют тонкую самость.
> Что, собственно, я выше уже указывал.


Можно сказать и по-другому. Неведение следует после нама-рупы.
Нама-рупа следствие действия самскар (каммы). А уж камма из-за неведения и производится.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Можно сказать и по-другому. Неведение следует после нама-рупы.


Это как? неведение ведь первое звено.
А у вас что, неведение не считается главным фактором существования колеса сансары?

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (08.04.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Это как? неведение ведь первое звено.


Оно не первое. Оно просто для удобства поставлено вначале схемы ,)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Оно не первое. Оно просто для удобства поставлено вначале схемы ,)


Понятно.
Еще одно доктринальное расхождение с махаяной.

То есть чтобы остановить вращение колеса сансары можно начинать работу с любого звена, не обязательно с неведения?
Например, со старости-и-смерти. То есть стремиться к вечной молодости и здоровью в этом теле.
Оригинальная трактовка.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (08.04.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Понятно.
> Еще одно доктринальное расхождение с махаяной.


А что - в махаяне невежество не обусловлено ничем, что идёт впереди планеты вся? ,)

----------


## AlexТ

> Ну, мозг связан с сознанием. Но это не означает, что мозг и сознание тождественны.


Maшина зависит от частей. Убрав части, машины не будет.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А что - в махаяне невежество не обусловлено ничем, что идёт впереди планеты вся? ,)


Да, "вместерожденное изначальное неведение" как незнание таковости вещей (наделение дхарм самостью) считается именно главной движущей силой, запускающей колесо сансары.

Например:
Мы должны уничтожить самый корень сансары. Этим корнем является неведение как слепота в отношении таковости, то есть врожденное схватывание представления о Я. Если мы не искореним полностью эту главную причину, а вместо этого будем применять те или иные противоядия [против различных омрачений], это лишь на некоторое время лишит омрачения силы, но не устранит их навсегда. И никакие моральные совершенства не в состоянии повредить этому инстинкивному схватыванию Я, но лишь мысли, которые прямо ему противодействуют.
Ламрим Пабонки.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (08.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Maшина зависит от частей. Убрав части, машины не будет.


А сколько именно частей нужно убрать, чтобы машина исчезла?
)))

----------


## Топпер

> А сколько именно частей нужно убрать, чтобы машина исчезла?
> )))


Одну.

----------

Bob (07.04.2012), Леонид Ш (07.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.04.2012), Сергей Хос (07.04.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Да, "вместерожденное изначальное неведение" как незнание таковости вещей


Если оно у вас не обусловлено, значит его нельзя уничтожить. А раз обусловлено, значит оно не первично, а ему есть предшествующая причина.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Одну.


Причем даже не часть, а цифру или букву (что косвенно подтверждает тезис прасанги, что все есть наименования))))

----------

Lungrig (07.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если оно у вас не обусловлено, значит его нельзя уничтожить. А раз обусловлено, значит оно не первично, а ему есть предшествующая причина.


Дык сансара-то она ж ведь безначальная. Где у нее причина? так же и с врожденным неведением - причина есть, но мы не знаем где. Очень, типа, далеко.
Но устранить можно, если создать причины, прямо ему противодействующие, то есть мудрость, постигающую пустоту.

----------

Lungrig (07.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.04.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (07.04.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Дык сансара-то она ж ведь безначальная. Где у нее причина? так же и с врожденным неведением - причина есть, но мы не знаем где. Очень, типа, далеко.


Гораздо ближе, чем вы предполагаете .)

http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Гораздо ближе, чем вы предполагаете .)
> 
> http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm


Понятно. То есть причиной неведения, а вслед за ним и всей сансары, является "общение с неправильными людьми".
Классный вывод, главное, простой, но мне не нравится. Не мой размерчик.

----------

Lungrig (07.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.04.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Понятно. То есть причиной неведения, а вслед за ним и всей сансары, является "общение с неправильными людьми".
> Классный вывод, главное, простой, но мне не нравится. Не мой размерчик.


"Кадры решают все" (с)

----------

Сергей Хос (07.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Гораздо ближе, чем вы предполагаете .)
> http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm


Кстати, сутра называется "Пища для невежества", а не "Происхождение неведения".
Так что не к месту Вы ее здесь привели, она к делу не относится.

----------

Lungrig (07.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.04.2012), Оскольд (07.04.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

> Кстати, сутра называется "Пища для невежества", а не "Происхождение неведения".
> Так что не к месту Вы ее здесь привели, она к делу не относится.


Я думаю и да и нет. Да(относится), что как и все в этом мире неведение имеет ряд условий своего существования, оно т.с. обусловлено и *взаимо*зависимо с другими факторами и нет в том смысле, что согласно учению Будды(мы сейчас не будем рассматривать воззрения ати, там,имхо, требуются уточнения, я имею ввиду уровень сутры прежде всего) у неведения невозможно найти то, что ему бы предшествовало...Как то так примерно, имхо.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я думаю и да и нет.


У нас ведь вопрос, можно ли считать неведение главной причиной сансары, и, соответственно, можем ли мы полагать, что прекращение неведения обеспечивает полное прекращение страданий.
Позиция махаяны именно такова.
Zom возражает. И приводит сутру, в которой говорится не о причинах неведения, а о том, что его питает.
Поэтому я и говорю: "не относится".

----------

Lungrig (07.04.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.04.2012), Оскольд (07.04.2012)

----------


## Zom

Забавно, когда в сутте чёрным по белому написано о причинах - вы говорите что это не причины )))
Вот оно где - цепляние за диттхи.

----------


## Оскольд

> Забавно, когда в сутте чёрным по белому написано о причинах - вы говорите что это не причины )))
> Вот оно где - цепляние за диттхи.


Согласно Палийскому Канону сансара безначальна? Если да, то и неведение тоже...Взаимообусловленность и причинность(типа состоянию неведения, читай сансаре, предшествовало нечто другое) имхо разные вещи....

----------


## Zom

> Согласно Палийскому Канону сансара безначальна? Если да, то и неведение тоже...


Никто и не говорит что сансара не безначальна .) Кроме того - вы сутту-то прочитайте. Там об этом тоже есть .)

----------


## Оскольд

> Никто и не говорит что сансара не безначальна .)


Об чем и речь!
А сутту читал. так что если хотите указать конкретное место - милости прошу. А пока мне не совсем ясно о чем Вы...

----------


## Akaguma

> Если да, то и неведение тоже..


Как и все остальные звенья  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Забавно, когда в сутте чёрным по белому написано о причинах - вы говорите что это не причины )))
> Вот оно где - цепляние за диттхи.


Так причиной чего является "цепляние за диттхи"?

----------


## Оскольд

> Как и все остальные звенья


Безусловно, но именно устранение неведения освобождает от сансары...Или в Тхераваде как то иначе?)

----------


## Akaguma

> Безусловно, но именно устранение неведения освобождает от сансары...Или в Тхераваде как то иначе?)


Так, но не совсем. Согласно Саммадиттхи сутте есть ...эээ... некая петля в патичча-самуппаде "неведение<-->загрязнение". При устранении/уменьшении одного устраняется/уменьшается другое.

----------


## Оскольд

> Так, но не совсем. Согласно Саммадиттхи сутте есть ...эээ... некая петля в патичча-самуппаде "неведение<-->загрязнение". При устранении/уменьшении одного устраняется/уменьшается другое.


Это нисколько не опровергает роль неведения, как корня жажды, цепляния и т.д. и т.п. Опять же взаимообусловленность неведения никто не оспаривал. Речь в общем то о том, что ежели каким то химическим путем т.с. выжечь нама рупу или прервать беременность и пресечь рождение(джати), то этим сансару не уничтожишь...С т.з. Буддизма все равно придется устранять неведение, которое естественно взаимообусловлено и с килесами и много с чем вообще...По моему очевидная вещь, не пойму что оспаривается? Неужели в Тхераваде роль неведения в сансаре столь мала, что ее можно как то обойти??? Как то не верится...

----------


## Akaguma

> Неужели в Тхераваде роль неведения в сансаре столь мала


Нет. Неведение есть главная причина существования страдания. 
Не понял как, но мы начали говорить не о том. 
Тезис Хоса был: неведение порождает разделение чего то на нама и рупа.
Антитезис был: неведение порождает единую связку нама-рупа (как может порождать и нама и рупа по отдельности).

----------

Оскольд (07.04.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

Дубль вдруг  :Smilie:

----------


## Оскольд

> Нет. Неведение есть главная причина существования страдания. 
> Не понял как, но мы начали говорить не о том. 
> Тезис Хоса был: неведение порождает разделение чего то на нама и рупа.
> Антитезис был: неведение порождает единую связку нама-рупа (как может порождать и нама и рупа по отдельности).


Я тоже эту мысль Хоса честно говоря не понял...и потому не обратил на нее внимание :Big Grin:  Полезная(?) черта характера...

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тезис Хоса был: неведение порождает разделение чего то на нама и рупа.
> Антитезис был: неведение порождает единую связку нама-рупа (как может порождать и нама и рупа по отдельности).


Пусть даже и связку.
Но устранение неведения должно бы устранять нама-рупу. А судя по тому, что рассказывают нам тхеравадины, в результате устранения неведения нама устраняется (= нирвана) а рупа почему-то остается.

----------


## Zom

Некоторые читают тхеравадинов не слева направо, и видимо даже не справа налево - а явно как-то по диагонали ))

----------

Фил (09.04.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> а рупа почему-то остается.


Рупа обусловлена четырьмя элементами и формой (читай, сознание).
Рупа исчезает, т.к. исчезает один из компонентов рупы - форма. Но это не означает исчезновение четырех элементов.

Я так понимаю.

----------

Сергей Хос (07.04.2012)

----------


## sergey

Оскольд, по поводу причин неведения. Неведение -это же не какая-то вечная вещь, которая откуда-то в безначальные времена у нас взялась и так мы её с собой и носим. Неведение постоянно подпитывается, поэтому воспроизводится снова и снова. Например как опьянение от спиртного. Если человек каждый день пьет и пьет (подпитывает своё опьянение), то он будет все время в опьянении, но это не значит, что он когда-то получил какое-то опьянение и с тех пор оно вечно с ним, пока он каким-то образом не протрезвится. В сутте, которую привел Zom, как раз говорится, как подпитывается неведение и каким образом прекращается неведение.

Кстати говоря, в суттах раздела Самъютта Никаи про сансару (Анаматагга Самъютта) Будда говорит о _двух_ факторах, из-за которых существа "перерождаются и странствуют" (sandhāvataṃ *saṃsara*taṃ): для них неведение - препятствие, жажда - узы (*avijjā*nīvaraṇānaṃ sattānaṃ *taṇhā*saṃyojānānaṃ). Впрочем в разных суттах Будда по-разному учение излагает.

----------

Lungrig (07.04.2012), Zom (07.04.2012), Оскольд (07.04.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Рупа исчезает, т.к. исчезает один из компонентов рупы - форма. Но это не означает исчезновение четырех элементов.


А на кой сохраняться махабхутам без рупы?

----------


## Akaguma

> А на кой сохраняться махабхутам без рупы?


Хм. А зачем им исчезать, как объектам физической реальности?

----------


## Оскольд

> Оскольд, по поводу причин неведения. Неведение -это же не какая-то вечная вещь, которая откуда-то в безначальные времена у нас взялась и так мы её с собой и носим. Неведение постоянно подпитывается, поэтому воспроизводится снова и снова. Например как опьянение от спиртного.


Сергей я же сто раз уже написал, что неведение существует взаимозависимо. Так что не вижу предмета спора. Тут важно, что с т.з. Буддизма эта ситуация(постоянно подпитываемое неведение) у нас длится безначально. К примеру не было до него некого периода "ведения", после которого вдруг возникли факторы подпитывающие неведение и оно(неведение) проявилось. По крайней мере так излагается в Тхераваде и Махаяне уровня сутры. В контексте ати и некоторых других учений могут быть определенные оговорки, но в целом роль неведения там тоже достаточно четко прописана.

В остальном же благодарю. Вторая часть Вашего сообщения довольно информативна и, как многие Ваши сообщения, лично для меня весьма интересна.

----------


## sergey

> Сергей я же сто раз уже написал, что неведение существует взаимозависимо. Так что не вижу предмета спора.


Значит я что-то недопонял, ну и для уточнения на всякий случай. ) Хорошо, что тут нет предмета для спора. Я бы ещё добавил, что процесс этот динамический - в каких-то состояниях наверное можно говорить о большей степени неведения, в каких-то - о меньшей. И в ходе многих жизней и перерождений в разных мирах (да и на протяжении одной жизни и одного дня) мы могли оказываться в состояниях большей слепоты (авиджа) и меньшей.

----------

Оскольд (07.04.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Хм. А зачем им исчезать, как объектам физической реальности?


Объект физ.реальности--это что? чему соответствует в буддизме?
В современной физике, к слову, нет махабхут.  Да и вокруг что-то не видно таких объектов.

----------


## Zom

> В современной физике, к слову, нет махабхут.


Свойств твёрдости и текучести в современной физике нет? )

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Там не сводят материю к 4-м свойствам. Тем паче--к 4-м субстанциям.

Я так понимаю, если все существа вымрут, то, по Вашим представлениям, останутся свойства твердости, текучести ... и усё?

----------


## Zom

Не сводят, но этими понятиями вполне себе оперируют. 
Насчёт вымирания вопроса не понял ))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Рупа обусловлена четырьмя элементами и формой (читай, сознание).
> Рупа исчезает, т.к. исчезает один из компонентов рупы - форма. Но это не означает исчезновение четырех элементов.
> 
> Я так понимаю.


Вероятно, правильно понимаете (с т.зр. тхеравады).
И тут возникает вопрос: если четыре элемента - не форма, то что это?
Получается, что существует материальное (рупное))) объективное вне цепи происхождения.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (08.04.2012)

----------


## Zom

> И тут возникает вопрос: если четыре элемента - не форма, то что это?
> Получается, что существует материальное (рупное))) объективное вне цепи происхождения.


Конечно. Например:

И что такое элемент воздуха? Элемент воздуха может быть *либо внутренним*, *либо внешним*. И что такое внутренний элемент воздуха? Это всё воздушное и ветреное, поддерживаемое [жаждой], что находится внутри себя: восходящие газы, нисходящие газы, газы в желудке, газы в кишечнике, ветра, идущие по всему телу, вдохи и выдохи, и всё иное, что находится внутри - воздушное и ветреное, поддерживаемое. Это называется внутренним элементом воздуха.
И внутренний и внешний элементы воздуха - это просто лишь элемент воздуха. И его следует рассматривать правильной мудростью таким, какой он есть на самом деле: «Это не моё, это не я, это не моя душа». Когда кто-либо рассматривает его таким образом правильной мудростью, то он теряет очарованность элементом воздуха и делает ум беспристрастным по отношению к элементу воздуха. И бывает, что случается, друзья, когда провоцируется внешний элемент воздуха - и он сдувает деревни, поселения, города, округа и страны. Приходит время, когда в последний месяц жаркого сезона люди пытаются дышать, используя веер и меха, и даже трава на краю крыши соломенной хижины не колышется. 

http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Akaguma (07.04.2012), Сергей Ч (07.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Конечно. Например:
> [COLOR="#0000CD"]И что такое элемент воздуха? Элемент воздуха может быть *либо внутренним*, *либо внешним*.


В этой цитате нет ответа на поставленный вопрос об объективном (самосущем) бытии элемента.

----------


## Zom

> В этой цитате нет ответа на поставленный вопрос об объективном (самосущем) бытии элемента.


А ветры, которую сдувают деревни - это не объективное бытие элемента?

----------

Фил (09.04.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Не сводят, но этими понятиями вполне себе оперируют.


Хотите сказать, что махабхуты тождественны современным понятиям твердости и пр.?
Это объективные свойства рупы, или её составные части, или что?

----------


## Zom

> Хотите сказать, что махабхуты тождественны современным понятиям твердости и пр.?


Вообще как бы понятие "твёрдость" не может быть "современным" )) Как говорится, она и в Африке твёрдость )




> Это объективные свойства рупы, или её составные части, или что?


Да, объективные свойства.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А ветры, которую сдувают деревни - это не объективное бытие элемента?


Я не понимаю, что за различие межде внутренним и внешним Вы пытаетесь провести.
Вы хотите сказать, что есть два принципиально отличные вида рупы: внутренняя и внешняя?
При этом внешняя объективна, а внутренняя субъективна, так что ли?
И внутренняя рупа исчезает вместе с намой по обретении нирваны (= по устранении неведения), а внешняя остается?
И это при том, что тот же воздух, войдя в легкие, становится внутренним...

Входит и выходит... (с)
Ну вааще...

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вообще как бы понятие "твёрдость" не может быть "современным" )) Как говорится, она и в Африке твёрдость )


Понятия разные у разных народов и в разные времена.




> Да, объективные свойства.


По-Вашему, рупа есть субстанция с 4-мя объективными свойствами?
А как же цвет, длина?

----------


## Zom

> Я не понимаю, что за различие межде внутренним и внешним Вы пытаетесь провести.
> Вы хотите сказать, что есть два принципиально отличные вида рупы: внутренняя и внешняя?
> При этом внешняя объективна, а внутренняя субъективна, так что ли?
> И внутренняя рупа исчезает вместе с намой по обретении нирваны (= по устранении неведения), а внешняя остается?
> И это при том, что тот же воздух, войдя в легкие, становится внутренним...


Конечно. А как иначе-то. Вы ведь можете отличить своё тело от, скажем, куска камня на улице? Сознание опирается именно на внутреннюю рупу, а не на внешнюю. Именно взаимодействия с внутренней рупой вызывают у вас телесные приятные/болезненные/нейтральные веданы, а не с внешней. 




> Понятия разные у разных народов и в разные времена.


Но твёрдость, повторюсь, и в Африке твёрдость - а не что-то иное .) Есть конкретное объективное качество - и его можно называть хоть валенком. Само качество от этого не меняется.




> По-Вашему, рупа есть субстанция с 4-мя объективными свойствами?
> А как же цвет, длина?


А что цвет и длина? Классическое определение, которое даёт Будда в суттах - это четыре элемента материи и форма (рупа) составленная из них. Что вас не устраивает в этой формулировке?

----------


## Оскольд

Т.е. ветра сдувающие деревья это объективное, а газы...пардон, бушующие в наших телесах субъективные?) Пардон, *Zom*, Вы всетаки уверены, что верно понимаете приведенные Вами слова Благословенного? Имхо там внутреннее и внешнее не равно объективному и субъективному...

----------

Vladiimir (08.04.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Но твёрдость, повторюсь, и в Африке твёрдость - а не что-то иное .) Есть конкретное объективное качество - и его можно называть хоть валенком. Само качество от этого не меняется.


Конечно. Как цвет или длина. Всё это--объективные качества рупа-дхармы.




> А что цвет и длина? Классическое определение, которое даёт Будда в суттах - это четыре элемента материи и форма (рупа) составленная из них. Что вас не устраивает в этой формулировке?


Как же это из качеств можно составлять новое качество? Из твердости можно составить желтизну, что ли?
А может, речь идет о четырех стихиях/субстанциях, из которых Ишвара творит вещи, имеющие качества?

----------


## Zom

> Т.е. ветра сдувающие деревья это объективное, а газы...пардон, бушующие в наших телесах субъективные?) Пардон, Zom, Вы всетаки уверены, что верно понимаете приведенные Вами слова Благословенного?


Повторю мой же вопрос Сергею Хосу: Вы ведь можете отличить своё тело от, скажем, куска камня на улице? Или не можете?




> Как же это из качеств можно составлять новое качество?


Нельзя было бы составить, если бы качества не были бы объективными свойствами махабхут. А так - махабхуты выстроены определённым образом в пространстве и получается форма. Вот, к примеру, ещё одно каноническое описание формы:

Друзья, подобно тому, как в зависимости от древесины, лозы, травы и глины окружённое ими пространство обозначают словом «дом», так и когда пространство окружено костями, сухожилиями, мышцами и кожей, это обозначают словом «форма».

----------


## Оскольд

> Повторю мой же вопрос Сергею Хосу: Вы ведь можете отличить своё тело от, скажем, куска камня на улице? Или не можете?


Могу. Но к субъективности или объективности это отношения не имеет. К примеру недавно во время криза в результате оюъективных процессов происходящих у меня в теле несколько часов несмотря на самые сильные лекарства давление у меня держалось на высоком уровне. Это были процессы в моем теле, но они были тем не менее объективными. На самом деле взаимодействие намы с внешней и внутренней материальностью принципиально не отличаются. Так что разделение на внешнее и внутреннее уместно и слова Благословенного абсолютно верны, а вот разделение рупы на объективную и субъективную крайне сомнительно. Я бы даже сказал неуместно.

----------

Vladiimir (09.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.04.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Зом про объективные качества:



> Но твёрдость, повторюсь, и в Африке твёрдость - а не что-то иное .) Есть конкретное объективное качество - и его можно называть хоть валенком. Само качество от этого не меняется.


Вопрос: как можно составить качество желтизны из качества твердости?



> Нельзя было бы составить, если бы качества не были бы объективными свойствами махабхут.


Вопрос: не являются ли махабхуты объективными свойствами рупы?



> Да, объективные свойства.


Итак, у рупы есть свойства--махабхуты. У махабхут есть свойства--качества.
Ничего не напутали?

----------


## Нико

> а вот разделение рупы на объективную и субъективную крайне сомнительно. Я бы даже сказал неуместно.


Объективного ваще ничего нет.

----------

Пилигрим (10.04.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

Более того, *Zom*, если внимательно прочитать приведенный Вами ранее отрывок становится ясно, что Благословенный подчеркивает единую природу внутренней и внешней рупы, а не некие различия...Т.е. Он как бы говорит "Смотрите, те же самые элементы, что мы находим снаружи есть у нас в наших телах, внутри" В этом смысле подчеркивание некого разделения на некую субъективную и объективную рупу неуместно вдвойне ибо идет вразрез со смыслом слов Татхагаты...имхо...

----------

Vladiimir (09.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.04.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> Объективного ваще ничего нет.


Если бы не было, то не было бы и прямого знания природы вещей.

----------


## Нико

"Объективная рупа" -- это нонсенс. Потому как есть она вроде, но при анализе её невозможно обнаружить. Всё лишь наименование.

----------


## Нико

> Если бы не было, то не было бы и прямого знания природы вещей.


Прямое знание природы вещей -- это знание их пустоты.

----------


## Оскольд

> Объективного ваще ничего нет.


Это так легко сказать....но так трудно постигнуть на опыте.....тем более я разговариваю с тхеравадином и пытаюсь мыслить их категориями, а у них там все таки объективность некоторых явлений вроде бы постулируется...хотя если вспомнить слова Татхагаты *Дхаммы обусловлены разумом, их лучшая часть - разум, из разума они сотворены.* из Дхаммапады(а ее вроде бы, если я ничего не путаю, признают одним из самых ранних собраний речений Будды) то....но в любом случае постичь это на опыте означает стать махасиддхом))) По крайней мере я так это вижу...возможно ошибочно...

----------

Федор Ф (08.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.04.2012)

----------


## Zom

> а вот разделение рупы на объективную и субъективную крайне сомнительно.


Объективную - в смысле относящуюся к объектам. А субъективную - к субъекту. Это и есть внешнее и внутреннее.




> Более того, Zom, если внимательно прочитать приведенный Вами ранее отрывок становится ясно, что Благословенный подчеркивает единую природу внутренней и внешней рупы, а не некие различия...


Конечно у них единая природа. С чего бы она должна быть разной? НО, различие всё же есть весьма существенное - а именно - то что некая часть материи относится к существу, а другая к нему не относится. Именно первая и является причиной возникновения телесных ведан - но никак и никогда не последняя.




> тем более я разговариваю с тхеравадином и пытаюсь мыслить их категориями, а у них там все таки объективность некоторых явлений вроде бы постулируется...хотя если вспомнить слова Татхагаты Дхаммы обусловлены разумом, их лучшая часть - разум, из разума они сотворены. и


Просто не надо вырывать из контекста Дхаммы одно предложение и на основании него выстраивать целую философскую систему. Будда, как видно, вполне признаёт сущестование внешних объектов. А что касается этой фразы - то тут нужно посмотреть историю, в связи с которой Будда её произнёс (чтобы понимать правильно контекст). А контекст таков - был слепой монах Чаккхупала, который в одной из прошлых жизней был хирургом, который намеренно ослепил одну из женщин. В итоге впоследствии он терял зрение (таковым был плод его каммы). Именно в этом мысле, а ни в каком другом, говорится о том, что "дхаммы сотворены из разума". То есть действие ума даёт потом последствия каммы. Ни о каких намёках на солипсизм тут речи не идёт.

----------

Федор Ф (08.04.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

> "Объективная рупа" -- это нонсенс. Потому как есть она вроде, но при анализе её невозможно обнаружить. Всё лишь наименование.


Это ведь Вы сейчас Мадхьмаку утверждаете(да и Читтаматре это не противоречит)...А мы говорим с тхеравадинами))) У них своя т.с. философия)))

----------


## Akaguma

> Четыре элемента, которые популярно называют "Землей", "Водой", "Огнем" и "Ветром", нужно понимать как элементарные качества материи. На пали они называются pathavi-dhatu, apo-dhatu, tejo-dhatu, vayo-dhatu,  и могут быть переведены как "Инерция", "Сцепление", "Излучение" и "Вибрация". Все четыре, в разной степени, присутствуют в любом материальном предмете.


 (с) Ньянатилока Тхера "Слово Будды".

Так что, можно и длину и цвет и прочая представить как комбинацию 4 элементов.

----------

Сергей Ч (08.04.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

> Объективную - в смысле относящуюся к объектам. А субъективную - к субъекту. Это и есть внешнее и внутреннее.
> 
> 
> 
> Конечно у них единая природа. С чего бы она должна быть разной? НО, различие всё же есть весьма существенное - а именно - то что некая часть материи относится к существу, а другая к нему не относится. Именно первая и является причиной возникновения телесных ведан - но никак и никогда не последняя.


Ну так Сергей Хос, если я его верно понял, как раз про это и говорил...Что природа единая. Так что спор ваш по моему ниачем...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.04.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> "Объективная рупа" -- это нонсенс.


Откуда дровишки?  :Smilie: 

ЗЫ. Если что, то речь идет об объективности 4 элементов, а не о рупа, как компоненте нама-рупа.

----------


## Akaguma

> Прямое знание природы вещей -- это знание их пустоты.


То что их природа "пустота" не значит, что они объективно не существуют.

----------


## Нико

> То что их природа "пустота" не значит, что они объективно не существуют.


пустота и объективность -- противоречие.

----------

Сергей Хос (08.04.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Вопрос: как можно составить качество желтизны из качества твердости?


Не знаю как. Желтизна - отдельное качество, с твёрдостью не связанное.




> Вопрос: не являются ли махабхуты объективными свойствами рупы? Итак, у рупы есть свойства--махабхуты. У махабхут есть свойства--качества.
> Ничего не напутали?


Разумеется, махабхуты определяют те или иные свойства рупы, а как иначе. И да, всё, верно, у махабхут есть свои 4 качества, а они будут в итоге определять качества рупы. Чего тут непонятно?




> Так что, можно и длину и цвет и прочая представить как комбинацию 4 элементов.


Согласно абхидхамме, 4 элемента являются лишь частью рупа-калапы. А помимо этого есть ещё иные составляющие:

rūpa-kalāpa

'corporeal group', material unit, designates a combination of several physical phenomena constituting a temporary unity. Thus, for instance, the so-called 'dead matter' forms the most primitive group, consisting only of 8 physical phenomena, called the 'pure eightfold unit' or 'octad' (suddhatthakakalāpa), to wit: the 4 elements (the solid, fluid, heat, motion); colour, smell, taste, nutriment (pathavī, āpo, tejo, vāyo; vanna, gandha, rasa, ojā). 

Минимальный фрагмент (рупа-калапа) мёртвой материи состоит из 8 физических феноменов: 4 элемента (огонь и т.д.) + цвет + запах + вкус + питательная сущность.

----------

Оскольд (08.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Повторю мой же вопрос Сергею Хосу: Вы ведь можете отличить своё тело от, скажем, куска камня на улице? Или не можете?


Это условное разделение, поэтому все выводы о подлинном бытии вещей, делаемые на основе рассмотрения такого разделения, являются ложными.
Подлинно внутренним является то, что мы ни при каких обстоятельствах не можем воспринять как внешнее. И это, конечно же, не тело и не ветры в нем.

----------


## Zom

> Это условное разделение, поэтому все выводы о подлинном бытии вещей, делаемые на основе рассмотрения такого разделения, являются ложными.


Условное, но архи-важное и реальное, а не ошибочное. Ещё раз повторю - именно благодаря такому разделению Будда чувствует, например, телесную боль.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Не знаю как. Желтизна - отдельное качество, с твёрдостью не связанное.


Зачем же было утверждать, что все рупадхармы происходять от четырех? Странный Вы пандита, ей-Богу: говорите о том, чего не знаете.




> Разумеется, махабхуты определяют те или иные свойства рупы, а как иначе.


Не меняйте формулировку. От махабхут, говорили, происходит вся рупа.




> И да, всё, верно, у махабхут есть свои 4 качества, а они будут в итоге определять качества рупы. Чего тут непонятно?


Прежде говорили, что махабхуты--это вроде свойства твердости в совр.физике.
Теперь это уже носители качеств.
Доколе?

----------

Оскольд (08.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Рупа обусловлена четырьмя элементами и формой (читай, сознание).
> Рупа исчезает, т.к. исчезает один из компонентов рупы - форма. Но это не означает исчезновение четырех элементов.
> 
> Я так понимаю.


Да, понятно. Есть махабхуты как объективное, и на основе восприятия их разных конгломератов (вкупе с неведением) возникает психическое переживание рупы.
По достижении нирваны психическое исчезает, а махабхуты (или даже целые атомы?) как объективное остаются. Просто их некому воспринимать.

Ну что тут скажешь? в наших школах учат по-другому.

----------

Akaguma (08.04.2012), Оскольд (08.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.04.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Зачем же было утверждать, что все рупадхармы происходять от четырех?


Потому что они происходят от четырёх. Если кто-то скажет, что они не происходят от четырёх - то он явно неправ.




> Странный Вы пандита, ей-Богу: говорите о том, чего не знаете.


Зато вы отличный трололо ))




> Не меняйте формулировку. От махабхут, говорили, происходит вся рупа.


Где я сказал "вся"? Покажите. 




> Прежде говорили, что махабхуты--это вроде свойства твердости в совр.физике.
> Теперь это уже носители качеств.


Конечно - махабхута на 90% состоящая из земли будет аналогичная качеству твёрдости в современной физике. 
Чего опять неясного?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Условное, но архи-важное и реальное, а не ошибочное. Ещё раз повторю - именно благодаря такому разделению Будда чувствует, например, телесную боль.


Телесную боль можно воспринимать лишь при условии восприятия тела как внешнего:
я вижу камень
я воспринимаю боль

Это события одного порядка.

----------

Оскольд (08.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.04.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

Сергей Хос первый, кто показал мне что гуглить - это тоже искусство))))))))))))

----------

Сергей Хос (08.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей Хос первый, кто показал мне что гуглить - это тоже искусство))))))))))))


нет, ремесло

----------

Оскольд (08.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.04.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> Поучитесь немного. ))))


А Вы ведать слишком переучились уже  )))
Когда сказать нечего, только и остается выпячивать свою типа образованность. Прощайте. С Вами разговор окончен.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Конечно у них единая природа. С чего бы она должна быть разной? НО, различие всё же есть весьма существенное - а именно - то что некая часть материи относится к существу, а другая к нему не относится. *Именно первая и является причиной возникновения телесных ведан* - но никак и никогда не последняя.


Фигасе!
Материя - причина возникновения веданы?
Вы ничего не путаете?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Потому что они происходят от четырёх. Если кто-то скажет, что они не происходят от четырёх - то он явно неправ.


1. Как это понимать? Чувственно воспринимаемые качества объективно происходят от субстанций?
2. Сможете ответить, зачем Будда учил подобным вещам (если учил вообще)?




> Зато вы отличный трололо ))


Вы тоже молодец Вложение 8721




> Где я сказал "вся"? Покажите.


Устройство рупакалапы же 4 махабхуты + ещё четыре элемента. Это вся объективная рупа или не вся?




> Конечно - махабхута на 90% состоящая из земли


Заговариваетесь. Земля--это *одна из* махабхут.

----------

Оскольд (08.04.2012)

----------


## sergey

Денис, чем пытать Zom'а, прочитали бы в Абхидхармакоше, в 1 томе, раздел про рупу. Есть перевод Рудого и Островской с обширными примечаниями. До (не знаю, правда, как там с авторскими правами переводчиков) выкладывал сканы.

----------

Bob (08.04.2012), Zom (08.04.2012), Оскольд (08.04.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Денис, чем пытать Zom'а, прочитали бы в Абхидхармакоше, в 1 томе, раздел про рупу.


Спасибо, я знаю, где читать про рупу. Тут у меня беседа с тхером-антиабхидхармистом.  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (08.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.04.2012)

----------


## sergey

> 1. Как это понимать? Чувственно воспринимаемые качества объективно происходят от субстанций?


Вот определение рупы, которое встречается в ряде сутт:



> "And what is form? The four great existents[1] and the form derived from them: this is called form.
> Katamañca bhikkhave, rūpaṃ: Cattaro ca mahābhūtā catunnañca mahābhūtānaṃ upādāya rūpaṃ. Idaṃ vuccati bhikkhave, rūpaṃ.


Слоово рупа в Учении имеет 2 значения: 1) видимое (формы, например в 6 сферах глаз и формы) и 2)грубо говоря, материя вообще (рупа-кхандха). ("Грубо говоря" - это к слову "материя").

----------

Bob (08.04.2012), Zom (08.04.2012), Оскольд (08.04.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Слоово рупа в Учении имеет 2 значения: 1) видимое (формы, например в 6 сферах глаз и формы) и 2)грубо говоря, материя вообще (рупа-кхандха). ("Грубо говоря" - это к слову "материя").


Это Вы согласились, что качества происходят от субстанций, или--нет?

----------


## sergey

Вообще, в рупа-кхандху входит не только внутренняя рупа (относящаяся к себе, т.е. тело), но и внешняя.
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....048.than.html
The Blessed One said, "Now what, monks, are the five aggregates?
"Whatever form is past, future, or present; internal or external; blatant or subtle; common or sublime; far or near: That is called the form aggregate.
"Благодатный сказал: что такое, монахи, пять кхандх? Любая форма прошлая, настоящая, будущая; внутренняя или внешняя; грубая или тонкая, обыденная или возвышенная; та, что близко или далеко: это называется кхандха форм (груда форм или материи).

----------

Bob (08.04.2012), Оскольд (08.04.2012)

----------


## sergey

> Это Вы согласились, что качества происходят от субстанций, или--нет?


Это не было ответом или комментарием к данному утверждению.

Денис, у меня правая рука в бандаже, писать не очень удобно. Для прояснения вашего вопроса (субстанция, качество) рекомендую вам почитать о понятии дхамм вообще.  А если кратко, то я же привел определение рупы, материальные качества (рупа) - это четыре великих элемента (или сущности) и материальные качества (рупа), производные от них.

----------

Bob (08.04.2012), Zom (08.04.2012), Оскольд (08.04.2012), Сергей Ч (08.04.2012)

----------


## sergey

А если списки руп, то вот тут например есть один в средневековом трактате:
http://www.dhamma.ru/lib/ruparupa.htm

----------


## sergey

Вообще, в описании обусловленного возникновеня (и прекращения) говорится о прекращении нама-рупы. Не уточняется, что внутренней рупы,  а говорится про рупу вообще.
http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm



> И что такое имя-и-форма? Чувство, восприятие, намерение, контакт и внимание: это называется именем. Четыре великих элемента, и форма, основанная на четырёх великих элементах: это называется формой. Это имя и эта форма называется именем-и-формой.
> ...
> Теперь, при безостаточном угасании и прекращении этого самого невежества происходит прекращение формирователей. С прекращением формирователей происходит прекращение сознания. С прекращением сознания происходит прекращением имени-и-формы.
> ...
>  (перевод Zom'а)


Есть сутта, где Будда говорит о возникновении и конце мира и называет обусловленное возникновение (в этой сутте говорится о части его, не все звенья названы) - возникновением мира, а прекращение - концом мира (лока)
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....044.than.html

----------

Zom (08.04.2012), Оскольд (08.04.2012), Сергей Ч (08.04.2012)

----------


## Вантус

Хватит у мучить тхеравадинов: махабхуты - это обычная древняя метафизика.



> Согласно Аристотелю, каждый элемент представляет собой одно из состояний единой первоматерии — определённое сочетание основных качеств — тепла, холода, влажности и сухости:
> 
>         Тепло + сухость = Огонь
>         Тепло + влажность = Воздух
>         Холод + влажность = Вода
>         Холод + сухость = Земля.


Цвета у разных индийских философов по разному приделывались к их триадам, тетрадам и прочим забавным выдумкам. Так, примитивный атомизм.

Возможно, конечно, феноменологически трактовать махабхуты, но все равно куча дефектов у этой теории вылезет.

----------

Фил (09.04.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> 2)грубо говоря, материя вообще (рупа-кхандха). ("Грубо говоря" - это к слову "материя").


Когда пишите "материя", то неплохо бы писать, чью материю вы имеете в виду - Канта, Гегеля, Маркса и т.п. Они ведь ядрено разные, эти материи

----------

Фил (09.04.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Телесную боль можно воспринимать лишь при условии восприятия тела как внешнего:
> я вижу камень
> я воспринимаю боль
> Это события одного порядка.


Камень могут видеть много людей. Вашу боль только вы один можете ощутить. Огромная разница.


Разве вы считаете камень своим телом или частью своего тела?

----------

Zom (09.04.2012), Фил (09.04.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

> Камень могут видеть много людей. Вашу боль только вы один можете ощутить. Огромная разница.


Камень могут видеть многие...и внутренние органы при операции тоже...а чувство боли это не совсем материя))), хотя с нею связана(у нас в мире вообще все взаимосвязано...)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.04.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Камень могут видеть много людей. Вашу боль только вы один можете ощутить. Огромная разница.


С точки зрения индивидуального восприятия - ни малейшей.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.04.2012)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Понятна, но я считаю ее ошибочной. Можно анализировать и исследовать хоть мильон кальп, толку не будет, т.к. Дхарма в своей основе (прямое знание) останется для Вас одним большим необоснованным тезисом. Правильные воззрения одним лишь анализом не обретешь, они так и останутся логическими конструкциями.


Я правильно понял, что вы полагаетесь исключительно на медитативное сосредоточение? 
«…Цель правильных взглядов - устранить у практикующего большую часть неправильного понимания, заблуждений и путаницы в уме. Это средство обретения правильного понимания реальности. Правильные взгляды нужно удерживать гибким, открытым умом, без цепляния к этим воззрениям как к догматам. Таким образом правильные взгляды станут путём к освобождению, а не препятствием.» *Тхеравада. ру*

----------


## Пилигрим

> Слишком много необоснованных допущений. 
> 
> В 20 лет я считал музыку самым важным на свете, а в 40 интерес к ней полностью пропал, и я вообще не считаю музыку чем-то интересным. Изменение этого воззрения произошло без обретения каких-то убеждений, просто прошел интерес, естественным образом.
> 
> Моя бабушка была истовой верующей, убежденной в существовании Бога. Была она в этом настолько убеждена, что пожертвовала своей жизнью за свои убеждения, в прямом смысле слова - отказалась от лечения, когда заболела раком. Никаким анализом она при этом не владела, и даже слова такого не знала.
> 
> Если бы Вы изучали манипулятивные психотехники, то ознакомились бы с тем фактом, что убежденность обретается на уровне микростратегий, которые индивидуальны. Для кого-то убедителен логический вывод, для кого-то - мнение матери.
> 
> Меня, например, с помощью анализа убедить в чем-то невозможно. Любая логика существует только в рамках определяющего ее языка. Измените определения - и она рассыпется.
> ...


 Я не понял. Если вы хотели сказать, что молотком можно забивать гвозди, то я с этим согласен, если, что молотком нельзя паять, тоже.  Я не понял, как их приведенных вами примеров следует, что анализ это молоток? Собственно что вы хотели сказать?

----------

